# Jordanian Armed Forces JAF



## Nishan

*Jordanian Air Defence:*

AAA:

SP M-42 (40mm) = 216
SP M106 Volcan (20mm) = 120
SPZSU-23×4 (23mm) = 52

SAM:

Patriot PAC-3 (3 btr.) = 12 launcher
MIM-23B Hawk (14 btr.) = 84 launcher
SA-24 Igla-S = 200
SA-14 Gremlin = 300
MIM-43A Redeye = 270
SA-18 = 240
SA-16 Gimlet = 240
SA-8 Gecko (12 btr.) = 50 launcher
SA-13 Gopher = 50

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Super Falcon

welll they are welll equipped too good to see they have good air defence system good to see middle east countries is now considering good air defence systems specially from russia hope pakistan learn from them few sams wont do the job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Nishan said:


>



what's the name of these MANPAD's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Main Battle Tanks (MBTs):*

Challenger I (Hussein) = 390
Chieftain (Khalid) = 365
M-60 A2,A3 = 354
M-48 A1, A2 = 300
Centurion (Tariq) = 290

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Very informational Thread, thanks Nishan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

nicewant airforce pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

gowthamraj said:


> nicewant airforce pics



soon inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Nishan said:


>



what's this Tank called?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

SilentNinja said:


> what's this Tank called?



Dear SilentNinja
The Falcon turret was indigenously developed by King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) in close partnership with the Mechanology Design Bureau and IST Dynamics of South Africa. It also uses some British and Swiss sub-systems. The Falcon turret was first revealed in 2003. The intended platform for this turret is the Jordanian Al Hussein (Challenger 1) main battle tank. Jordanian Army also operates Tariq (Centurions), M60A3 and Khalid (Chieftain) main battle tanks. These tanks can be also fitted with the Falcon turret. This turret is also proposed for export customers.

The Falcon is a low-volume and reduced-silhouette turret. It incorporates a Swiss RUAG Defense Systems 120-mm / L50 smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. This gun is capable of firing all types of NATO 120-mm tank ammunition. It is superior to the British L11 120-mm rifled gun of the Al Hussein. Maximum rate of fire is up to 8 rounds per minute. Up to 17 rounds can be stowed in the bustle autoloader. Loading mechanism and ready-to-use ammunition are separated from the crew. Turret bustle is fitted with blow-out panels. Additional rounds are carried inside the hull.

Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun. This turret is fitted with the latest generation thermal imaging, surveillance, navigation and fire control systems. 

Remote operation of the turret enables full under armor protection for the crew members. Overall protection level is improved by reduced vehicle profile. Front of the turret is reinforced with composite armor. The Falcon turret has a built-in modular armor. Modules can be replaced when damaged, or when more advanced armor is available. Turret is fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems.

The Falcon turret is fitted with auxiliary power unit, based on a small diesel engine.

Initial variant is known as the Falcon 1 (AB9C4) and improved variant is the Falcon 2 (AB9C5). Currently the Falcon 3 is under development. It will be fitted with a new autoloader, which will accommodate more ready-to-use ammunition.

source: MILITARY TODAY - Everything about modern warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Seems to me that JAF has a very strong Armoured Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Great thread, quite informative. It is nice to see such a well developed middle eastern military, you don't get too see too many of those these days. Plus, we would also like to see some air force pics..........


----------



## Nishan

Kakgeta said:


> Great thread, quite informative. It is nice to see such a well developed middle eastern military, you don't get too see too many of those these days. Plus, we would also like to see some air force pics..........



Dear Kakgeta . . be patient my friend it take me alot of time to download everything i have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Nishan said:


> Dear Kakgeta . . be patient my friend it take me alot of time to download everything i have



Take your time.............


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian APCs & IFVs*

Ratel-20=341
YPR-765=61
BTR-94=50
BMP-2=35
M113A1=1400
Engesa EE-11=100
FV103 Spartan=100
AAPC=100

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anti.terrorism

what is the annual budget of jordanian airforce...


----------



## RescueRanger

Excellent pictures please keep posting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Anti-Tank Systems:*

LAW-80 (94mm)=2500
APILAS (122mm)=2300
RCL M-40A1 (106mm)=330
BGM-71A/C TOW=330
M-47 Dragon=310
AT-14 Kornet=200
RCL Mobat (120mm)=120
M712 Copperhead (155mm)=100
M901 ITV TOW=93
Milan ITV=45
Javelin=30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

@ Nishan love the man in your Avatar. King Hussein bin Talal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Mortars:*

Towed M-29 (81mm)=450
Towed Brandt (120mm)=300
Towed M-30 (107mm)=50
SP M106 (107mm)=50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> @ Nishan love the man in your Avatar. King Hussein bin Talal.



Dear Gin ka Pakistan . . Thank You . . he was the father of the nation . . may Allah bless his soul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pics... but kindly label their names as well... nd is tht apc indigenous >?its name n specs ... thnks in advance.


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian MLRS:*

AB-19 (107mm)=Increesing
WM-80 (273mm)=24





































---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nice pics... but kindly label their names as well... nd is tht apc indigenous >?its name n specs ... thnks in advance.



Brother Pakistani Nationalist . . thats what i am trying to do . . but i dont know whats wrong . . . why the post take only the pictures without the texts? . . help if you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Artillery Systems:*

SP M-109 A2 (155mm)=220
SP M-110 A2 (203mm)=136
SP M44 (155mm)=20
SP MOBAT (105mm)=18
M-102 A1 (155mm)=50
M-114 (155mm)=30
M-115 (203mm)=25
M-59 (155mm)=10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frankenstein

thanks for sharing


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Can you kindly tell me what this vehicle is called and it's country of origin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Kakgeta said:


> Can you kindly tell me what this vehicle is called and it's country of origin ?



Dear Kakgeta:

The Desert Iris light utility vehicle was developed by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) to meet operational requirements of the Jordanian Armed Forces for a light and cost-effective non-armored utility vehicle. Initially it was intended for airborne and rapid deployment forces.

It is currently in service with Jordanian Armed Forces and is usually used in patrol role. A contract was signed for 199 Desert Iris vehicles. It was also exported to Bahrain, Libya, Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates.

The Desert Iris is based on Toyota Hilux automotive components to reduce development, production and maintenance costs. Vehicle is powered by Toyota 2.8-liter diesel engine, developing 88 hp. The Desert Iris is claimed to have excellent cross-country performance and handling.

The Desert Iris is equipped for carrying passengers or weapons. It is fitted with a weapons tray for various applications. It can carry 7.62-mm or 12.7-mm machine guns, TOW launcher, multiple rocket launcher, or other weapons. Weapons can be easily removed or reconfigured depending on the mission requirements.

Vehicle can tow light trailers or artillery pieces, such as mortars.

Source:Military-Today

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




Frankenstein said:


> thanks for sharing



You Wellcome . . Frankenstein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Black Blood said:


>



Black Blood . . thanks for sharing us this RJAF f-16s Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Thx for the pictures Nishan and BB...........


----------



## JonAsad

Nishan said:


>



Got to have these babies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Self Delete
Wrong Directions.


----------



## JonAsad

Nishan said:


>



The left one.. is it a modified GMC truck?


----------



## Babur Han

Nishan Brother,

nice Pictures Thanks for sharing !

I hope T-129 joining JAF in near Future and replace all aeging Cobras.


----------



## Nishan

jonasad said:


> The left one.. is it a modified GMC truck?



Dear jinasad . . its Dodge Ram like the following

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Does the desert Iris also have a civilian version ? Or is it strictly military ?


----------



## Nishan

Skywalker1983 said:


> Nishan Brother,
> 
> nice Pictures Thanks for sharing !
> 
> I hope T-129 joining JAF in near Future and replace all aeging Cobras.
> 
> YouTube - T-129 Animation



Dear Skywalker1983; i think that will be soon as the following report says:
(((Pakistan, Malaysia, the United Arab Emirates and Jordan have reportedly expressed their interest in purchasing the T-129 (Anadolu Ajansi, September 25).)))

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan

Kakgeta said:


> Does the desert Iris also have a civilian version ? Or is it strictly military ?



its mainly military vehicles . . but sometimes i see some of it civilian with deferent colors driving by civilians on the streets of amman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Storm Force

GOOD GOD the equipment is immense

Far better than India & Pakistan especially the TANKS ARTILLARY & MRLS


----------



## Nishan

Storm Force said:


> GOOD GOD the equipment is immense
> 
> Far better than India & Pakistan especially the TANKS ARTILLARY & MRLS



in the middle east Measures . . its moderate . . jordan did not depend at quntity . . it depend at human factor most

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Here are some Jordanian Military Songs . . I hope you like it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian UN Peacekeepers Forces & Field Hospitals:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian 61 Special Reconnaissance Regiment (61 SRR):*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Special Forces:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Armed Forces Supreme Commander:*


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan

*The Royal Tour . . . my best is part5*


The Royal Tour - Part 1





The Royal Tour - Part 2 





The Royal Tour - Part 3 





The Royal Tour - Part 4 





The Royal Tour - Part 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian F-16:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Mirage F1-C.E:*


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian F-5 E.F:*


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Combat Aircraft in Group Formations:*


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian AH-1G.F.S. Cobra:*


----------



## Nishan




----------



## JonAsad

Nishan said:


>



Whats happening all guns blazing... Some sort of exercise?
Target Practice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Nishan said:


>



Nice F-16s. What block are they ? 20 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

Wahoo....Jordan have a great force

If Jordan, Syria, Sudan, Egypt, Turkey come on Israeel then there would be no chance of Israeel to stand against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

jonasad said:


> Whats happening all guns blazing... Some sort of exercise?
> Target Practice



i think its Maneuvers for special forces supported by AH-1s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Jigs said:


> Nice F-16s. What block are they ? 20 ?



Dear Jigs its Block 15 ADF & Block 20 MLU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

MZUBAIR said:


> Wahoo....Jordan have a great force
> 
> If Jordan, Syria, Sudan, Egypt, Turkey come on Israeel then there would be no chance of Israeel to stand against them.



Jordan+Egypt+Turkey. . have F-16s

Syria+Sudan . . .don't

Thanks MZUBAIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*More RJAF F-16 Photos:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

*Alouette III:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*EC130 Ecureuil:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Eurocopter EC635:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Bell UH-1 Huey:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*MD-500:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;


----------



## Super Falcon

well jordan airforce need some attention only one capable jet F 16 jordan should buy F 15 too so they have edgen in skies too and their air defence is rock solid awsome air defence they have from russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;



&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;. . . &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603; &#1584;&#1608;&#1602;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Super Falcon said:


> well jordan airforce need some attention only one capable jet F 16 jordan should buy F 15 too so they have edgen in skies too and their air defence is rock solid awsome air defence they have from russia



Dear Super Falcon, Thanks

First:F-15 cost (40 mil$) twise the price of the F-16 (20 mil$)

Second: US cant sell F-15 to jordan because of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

Nishan said:


> &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;. . . &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603; &#1584;&#1608;&#1602;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian AS-332 Super Puma:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian S-70A Black Hawk:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Sikorsky:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian SEEKER SB7L-360A:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Yamamah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian CASA C-101:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian T67M Firefly:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian BAe-SA-3-125 Bulldog:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx for postin few more amazing and cool pics keep the work going now i want to see tanks of jordan muscle of jordan tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Canaan

Do the Jordanian F16s have BVR capabilities?
and what if Jordan in the future faces Israel, would they even be able to use their f 16s against the IAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Super Falcon said:


> thanx for postin few more amazing and cool pics keep the work going now i want to see tanks of jordan muscle of jordan tanks



thanks super falcon . . i allready download some tnaks photos at the first page and here is more . . . just for you Brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

And more Jordanian tank . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> Do the Jordanian F16s have BVR capabilities?
> and what if Jordan in the future faces Israel, would they even be able to use their f 16s against the IAF?



Hallo again brother &#1603;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; how are you?

the BVR (Beyond Visual Range) capabilities depend on many factors such as Avionex, Missiles, Location of ABs . . . unfortunately i think we have only the last one . . . and may be because of that there is restricted conditions at RJAF
as for the second qustion i say Yes jordan will use all what he have to protect himself . . as in past we use M-48 US tankS and british Hawker Hunters Against the israelis


----------



## Nishan

*Jordanian Desert Iris:*


----------



## Canaan

Nishan said:


> Hallo again brother &#1603;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; how are you?
> 
> the BVR (Beyond Visual Range) capabilities depend on many factors such as Avionex, Missiles, Location of ABs . . . unfortunately i think we have only the last one . . . and may be because of that there is restricted conditions at RJAF
> as for the second qustion i say Yes jordan will use all what he have to protect himself . . as in past we use M-48 US tankS and british Hawker Hunters Against the israelis



&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;

what I meant with my question, is that it is widely assumed that F16s in arab countries are fitted with a fail-safe or IFF software that basically renders them useless against Israeli jets. &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1585;&#1581; you wouldn't be able to fire your missiles on Israeli jets, and not the vice versa, which is a catastrophe since your multi-million dollar jets would be worth nothing, ya3ne flying junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Thankyou very much Nishan for your effort. It was really very informative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;
> 
> what I meant with my question, is that it is widely assumed that F16s in arab countries are fitted with a fail-safe or IFF software that basically renders them useless against Israeli jets. &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1585;&#1581; you wouldn't be able to fire your missiles on Israeli jets, and not the vice versa, which is a catastrophe since your multi-million dollar jets would be worth nothing, ya3ne flying junk.



i realy don,t have any idea my brother 

maybe because of that JAF build large Special Forces with small units of guerrilla warfare with special drill, advanced equip. and low technology . . . learning from the resistance on south lebanon 
&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

alibaz said:


> Thankyou very much Nishan for your effort. It was really very informative



thank u alibaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M8R

Yes, Jordan was the first foreign user after US to use AIM7 Sparrow BVR missiles on F-16's.Recently it acquired AIM120 AMRAAM Slammers from US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx bro i want to see asll muslim countries mzke weapon industry in their own countries we are not poor to do it we are with grace of ALLAH wealthy but dont have mind to use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## talooman

Jordanian armed forces wat a bad joke!!! lmao lol they cnt even stand up for 2 hrs against israel

lol lol


----------



## Super Falcon

well INSHAHALLAH this time they will we will and we aqll muslim gonna come hard to them yes their is late but not a black

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan

talooman said:


> Jordanian armed forces wat a bad joke!!! lmao lol they cnt even stand up for 2 hrs against israel
> 
> lol lol



2 hrs ! ! ! ! . . . thats prove one thing  . . .that you know nothing about the battles and wars that this "bad joke" fought . . . i will show you soon what the israelis themselfs says about this "bad joke"


----------



## Nishan

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;956790 said:


> Yes, Jordan was the first foreign user after US to use AIM7 Sparrow BVR missiles on F-16's.Recently it acquired AIM120 AMRAAM Slammers from US.



_WASHINGTON: Today the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible foreign military sale to the Government of Jordan of 85 AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM) and associated equipment, parts and logistical support at an estimated cost of $131 million_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Nishan said:


> 2 hrs ! ! ! ! . . . thats prove one thing  . . .that you know nothing about the battles and wars that this "bad joke" fought . . . i will show you soon what the israelis themselfs says about this "bad joke"



i really sincerely hope next time the air forces of arab countries including Jordanian lasts more than few hours.

Peace of advise dont form coalition with Egypt. Agulak Ay..They are useless.


----------



## Nishan

talooman said:


> Jordanian armed forces wat a bad joke!!! lmao lol they cnt even stand up for 2 hrs against israel
> 
> lol lol





jonasad said:


> i really sincerely hope next time the air forces of arab countries including Jordanian lasts more than few hours.
> 
> Peace of advise dont form coalition with Egypt. Agulak Ay..They are useless.




*The Role of Jordan Arab Legion in the 1948 Arab-Israeli War:*
Units of the Jordan Arab Legion were engaged in several battles with the Jewish forces including the following:

* Battles of Beit Nabala  14 December 1947
* Battle of Haifa  9 February 1948
* Battle of prophet Jacob settlement- 18 April 1948
* Battle of Gaisher settlement in late April 1948
* Battle of Kfar Aitsion 713 May 1948.

*1956 Battles:*

On 11 September, an Israeli force infiltrated the Jordanian territories in, Al-Rahwa, Hebron sector, and attacked the police station there. After long clashes with a Jordanian unit from the Desert Guards, the Israeli force was forced to withdraw repulsed.

On 10 October 1956 an enemy force, estimated at a motorized infantry brigade, supported by medium-range artillery and 10 combat aircraft, attacked the Arab towns of Hubla, Al-Nabi Illias and Azroun. The assaulting troops fought the Arab legion west of Al-Nabi Illias and were forced to withdraw to Qalqilia hills


*Sammu Battle 1966:*

In 13 November 1966 the Israeli Forces raided the Jordanian village of Sammu with an infantry brigade reinforced by two tank battalions and supported by artillery and combat aircraft. After a round of a severe fighting with Jordanian Army units, the Israeli forces withdrew. Although the Israeli forces were pushed back, the Jordanian army suffered heavy losses.


*June 1967:*

*Israeli forces opposing the Jordanian front included* 4 infantry brigades, 3 mechanized brigades, 2 paratroop brigades, 2 armored brigades with their full standard support elements and *286 *different types of combat aircraft. When the military operations were over on both Egyptian and Syrian fronts, Israel redeployed a part of its forces from these fronts to the Jordanian front.

*Jordanian Forces opposing the Israeli Forces included* several infantry brigades, 2 Armored brigades and *20 *operational combat aircraft, distributed in defensive positions in both western and eastern fronts.

*The estimate of Israeli causalities on the Jordanian front during the land fighting includes 500 killed and 2400 wounded*.

*Battle of Karameh 1968:*
On March 21, 1968, Israeli forces carried out a major attack on the Jordan Valley village of Karamah, where they began destroying the village homes with dynamite. During the ensuing Battle of Karama, the Jordanian army launched a heavy artillery barrage against the Israeli tanks and the raid was repelled with heavy losses to the invading Israeli troops. King Hussein saluted the Jordanian army and the fedayeen of Fatah, who also took part in the battle, by declaring that *we have reached the point where we are all fedayeen*.

*Participation in Kuwait 1961*

When Kuwait declared its independence on 19 June 1961, the Iraqi government announced that Kuwait is an integral part of its national territories. Accordingly, the Arab league formed the Arab emergency force to protect Kuwait with the participation of Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Sudan, Jordan and Tunisia.The Jordanian participation included an infantry battalion reinforced by an anti-aircraft platoon and returned home on 13 December 1963.

and there will be more . . . inshallah soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M8R

Honestly Pakistanis stop insulting Jordan Armed Forces - It is a small country and for a country it's size i think it has done a damn good job.There are bigger cowards in Arab World ie Iraq and another nation would i would like not to name as many people will here starting hating me and call me anti muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;958117 said:


> Honestly Pakistanis stop insulting Jordan Armed Forces - It is a small country and for a country it's size i think it has done a damn good job.There are bigger cowards in Arab World ie Iraq and another nation would i would like not to name as many people will here starting hating me and call me anti muslim.



Pakistanis our brothers . . . jordanians love PAKISTAN . . . our Princess Sarvath El Hassan is pakistani . . all the past years we were in excelant relations with pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chachachoudhary

Thanks for this wonderful tour of your armed forces Nishan. Very impressive.

I especially liked Desert Iris. Good job there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

chachachoudhary said:


> Thanks for this wonderful tour of your armed forces Nishan. Very impressive.
> 
> I especially liked Desert Iris. Good job there.



thanks dear chachachoudhary . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

well thanx to all jordanian brothers that they have good respect all pakistani brother we as pakistani are always been with you and all of arabs whenb ever they need help against any one we willl be standing with you in bad and in good time it will be our pleasure if we can help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Super Falcon said:


> well thanx to all jordanian brothers that they have good respect all pakistani brother we as pakistani are always been with you and all of arabs whenb ever they need help against any one we willl be standing with you in bad and in good time it will be our pleasure if we can help you



*Beautiful bouquet of flowers 

and all the respect and appreciation

Dedicate to all my

brothers in Pakistan 

and all the Islamic nation*







​

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Super Falcon

well thanx alot for beautyfull bouquet of flowers thanx alot friend we are always with you in your bad times sir you will se us always with you


----------



## Nishan

Super Falcon said:


> well thanx alot for beautyfull bouquet of flowers thanx alot friend we are always with you in your bad times sir you will se us always with you



&#8207;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#8207; &#8207;&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#8207; &#8207;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1587;&#1583; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#8207; &#8207;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603;&#1609; &#8207; &#8207;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1609;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

SUBHANALLAH thanx alot for the words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The Military industries in jordan is promising ...
Best wishes to improve .. more & more ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> The Military industries in jordan is promising ...
> Best wishes to improve .. more & more ..



glad to know you sir


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Solo Display of *Capt. Omar Bilal *member of the Royal Jordanian Falcons aerobatics team, May God rest his soul in peace and grant him heaven "inshallah".

Omar was a solo display pilot in the RJF team, and he had helped put Jordan's name on the top by representing his country and winning many international competitions ...He dazzled the crowd in Europe by his aerobatic air-shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

hope they get more than those old F 16 as their neighbors are getting rafale F 35 eurofighter f 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Super Falcon said:


> hope they get more than those old F 16 as their neighbors are getting rafale F 35 eurofighter f 15



I hope this also, But Jordan's economic capabilities are modest compared to neighboring countries


----------



## Canaan

I love what your avatar says: "land softly, kill violently"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Super Falcon, Jordan's Forex reserves are around $9 Billion. Their F-16s have been already upgraded to blk 40/50 I'm sure you are well aware of it, they have around 30/35 F-5s perhaps if they consider replacing those with JFT at some point of time as well as above 23 F-1 mirages which seems to be replaced with blk 52s at some point of time and a perfect fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> I love what your avatar says: "land softly, kill violently"



thank you sir as we say in jordan . . . Mogadam (&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605 Offered to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Luftwaffe said:


> Super Falcon, Jordan's Forex reserves are around $9 Billion. Their F-16s have been already upgraded to blk 40/50 I'm sure you are well aware of it, they have around 30/35 F-5s perhaps if they consider replacing those with JFT at some point of time as well as above 23 F-1 mirages which seems to be replaced with blk 52s at some point of time and a perfect fit.



I think it's a good way to update the Air Force, But unfortunately, I think the $9 billion Are guarantees for foreign loans to Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

some Jordanian soldiers and special forces walk at the Beirut international airport, Lebanon, Wednesday, July 26, 2006, after they arrived on board Jordanian military planes.


----------



## Nishan

Some graphics of the Jordanian Mirage F-1


----------



## Nishan

The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo 6-28 August 2010
Echoes from Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Graduation of the 23rd batch of Mu'ta University Military Wing 
(09/06/2010)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordanian Army in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Supreme Commander ate Ramadan Iftar with the armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

man queen rania is a hottie 

What kind of cooperation would you think will be between Jordan and Palestine IF a Palestinian state is re-established?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> man queen rania is a hottie
> 
> What kind of cooperation would you think will be between Jordan and Palestine IF a Palestinian state is re-established?



it will be brothers relations, we are one family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

^^^^^

Nice pics.. amazing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

Nishan said:


> it will be brothers relations, we are one family



bless you

Of course we are, I meant defence related?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> bless you
> 
> Of course we are, I meant defence related?



in fact my brother jordan allready provide military & security Assistance to the PNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Looking good our brothers with all these amazing toys which we also have on our list but never quit got it specially their sam systems and armour vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99

Nishan said:


> *Jordanian Air Defence:*
> 
> AAA:
> 
> SP M-42 (40mm) = 216
> SP M106 Volcan (20mm) = 120
> SPZSU-23×4 (23mm) = 52
> 
> SAM:
> 
> Patriot PAC-3 (3 btr.) = 12 launcher
> MIM-23B Hawk (14 btr.) = 84 launcher
> SA-24 Igla-S = 200
> SA-14 Gremlin = 300
> MIM-43A Redeye = 270
> SA-18 = 240
> SA-16 Gimlet = 240
> SA-8 Gecko (12 btr.) = 50 launcher
> SA-13 Gopher = 50



are the last pictures are of SCUD MISSILES?


----------



## LEO99

Nishan said:


>



are these challenger tanks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

nope they are French leclercs .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

these are challenger 1s not le clercs. Only nation apart from France that operates Le clercs is UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

arslan_treen said:


> nope they are French leclercs .



they are Challenger-I (Al-Hussein) MBT


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> these are challenger 1s not le clercs. Only nation apart from France that operates Le clercs is UAE



Exsactly Brother


----------



## Nishan

RRifiles said:


> are these challenger tanks ?



yes it is . . Challenger-I (Al-Hussein) MBT's


----------



## Nishan

RRifiles said:


> are the last pictures are of SCUD MISSILES?





no brother . . .jordan did not had SCUD's at all . . .if you are asking about the following . . its MIM-23B Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Darak Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

thanks for the nice pics and vids, nishan
What is jordan operating as their primary assault rifle these days.
I see different types, i.e. m16s, m4s, taiwanese t86 rifles etc.
Any plans for a next gen rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Canaan said:


> thanks for the nice pics and vids, nishan
> What is jordan operating as their primary assault rifle these days.
> I see different types, i.e. m16s, m4s, taiwanese t86 rifles etc.
> Any plans for a next gen rifle?



There are also different types of Heckler & Koch and some types of the kalashnikov . . .but i think that the m16, m4, t86 Will remain in service for an indefinite period . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

that's a lot of platform.
We need a standardized system 
hopefully it will come at some point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

YouTube - jordanintattoo's Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordan signs deal with Boeing to buy attack helicopters

AMMAN, May 12, 2010 (AFP) - Jordan on Wednesday signed a letter of intent with US aerospace giant Boeing to buy AH-6i light attack and reconnaissance helicopters to enhance border security.

"This helicopter with its modern and integrated systems will provide us with great capabilities at a reasonable low operating cost," Major General Malek Habashneh, commander of Royal Jordanian Air Force, told reporters after the signing ceremony.

"This aircraft will enhance our border security capabilities. The number of helicopters to be purchased will be finalised when we sign the final contract. There is no timetable for the signing of the contract."

Habashneh did not elaborate on the deal but said it might see Jordan retiring its US-made Cobra helicopters.

"We are thinking of this for the future, since we are really planning to have a replacement for our Cobras. If we are satisfied with the replacement, we will retire the Cobras," he said.

A Boeing statement quoted Al Winn, vice president of the company's Apache programmes, as saying that the AH-6i system "will deliver outstanding capabilities to Jordan."

The AH-6i programme, launched by Boeing in 2008, is intended for international customers, according to Boeing's website.

"The AH-6i features flexible mission configuration, an integrated digital cockpit, combat-proven design, the highest payload in its class, an integrated and qualified weapons system, and a communications package that enables connectivity with other aircraft and ground stations," it said.

Jordan is a key US ally and a major beneficiary of US aid having received around six billion dollars since 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordan Little Bird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordan S-70 Special OPS Blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbrother

pictures look very deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordanian military trainers team leaves for Afghanistan (4.10.2010)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Participation of Jordanian forces in October War made the Arab victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

British-built Jordanian Centurion tanks arrive in the Golan Heights to support the Syrians during the October War, October 21, 1973


----------



## Super Falcon

looking awsome boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Great job Nishan. A great effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan




----------



## Canaan

thanks for the nice pictures Nishan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

*RPG-32 'Hashim' antitank / multipurpose grenade launcher (Russia / Jordan)*

RPG-32 'Hashim' antitank grenade launcher in ready to fire configuration (with launcher container attached) and two 105mm rockets shown in inflight configuration - PG-32V tandem HEAT top and TBG-32V thermobaric / FAE bottom

RPG-32 'Hashim' launcher and two preloaded containers wit rockets

Caliber: 105mm (also can fire special 72mm rockets)
Type: rocket
Overall length: 1200 mm (complete with 105mm launch container) or 900 mm (complete with 72mm launch container)
Weight: 3 kg unloaded, 10 kg loaded with 105mm rocket, 6kg loaded with 72mm rocket
Effective range: up to 200 m
Armour penetration: ERA + 650 mm RHA with 105mm PG-32V tandem HEAT rocket

The RPG-32 multipurpose grenade launcher was developed between 2005 and 2007 by Russian state-owned FGUP 'Bazalt' organization on request and under contract from Jordan. First RPG-32 'Hashim' grenade launchers will be delivered to Jordan from Russia in 2008, but it is planned that mass production of RPG-32 and its ammunition will be conducted in Jordan under license at the JRESCO factory. The RPG-32 is a modular weapon that inherited proven and successful solutions in design of the weapon and rockets from earlier Russian grenade launchers, and it can be used to successfully engage and destroy a wide variety of battlefield targets, from modern main battle tanks and armored personnel carriers to bunkers, military equipment and troops in defilade or in the open. This versatility is achieved by using as much as four types of ammunition in one weapon - two types of 105mm rockets and two types of smaller and lighter 72mm rockets. In each caliber, there's a HEAT rocket (with tandem warhead in 105mm caliber, optimized against ERA-equipped tanks) and a FAE / thermobaric rocket with enhanced fragmentation effect, optimized against lightly armored and soft targets.

The RPG-32 multipurpose grenade launcher consists of a short, reusable launcher tube with grips, firing controls and sight mount, detachable collimating sight and disposable ammunition containers, which are pre-loaded at the factory and attached to the rear end of the launcher before firing. Once rocket is fired , the empty container is detached from the launcher and discarded. There are four types of rockets available for RPG-32, all ballistically matched to the maximum range - two in 105mm caliber and two in 72mm caliber. All use solid-fuel rocket motors which burn out completely while rocket is still in the launcher, and all are stabilized in flight using switch-blade type folding fins at the rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi

The Jordanian army has improved it self greatly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Maghrebi said:


> *RPG-32 'Hashim' antitank / multipurpose grenade launcher (Russia / Jordan)*
> 
> RPG-32 'Hashim' antitank grenade launcher in ready to fire configuration (with launcher container attached) and two 105mm rockets shown in inflight configuration - PG-32V tandem HEAT top and TBG-32V thermobaric / FAE bottom
> 
> RPG-32 'Hashim' launcher and two preloaded containers wit rockets
> 
> Caliber: 105mm (also can fire special 72mm rockets)
> Type: rocket
> Overall length: 1200 mm (complete with 105mm launch container) or 900 mm (complete with 72mm launch container)
> Weight: 3 kg unloaded, 10 kg loaded with 105mm rocket, 6kg loaded with 72mm rocket
> Effective range: up to 200 m
> Armour penetration: ERA + 650 mm RHA with 105mm PG-32V tandem HEAT rocket
> 
> The RPG-32 multipurpose grenade launcher was developed between 2005 and 2007 by Russian state-owned FGUP 'Bazalt' organization on request and under contract from Jordan. First RPG-32 'Hashim' grenade launchers will be delivered to Jordan from Russia in 2008, but it is planned that mass production of RPG-32 and its ammunition will be conducted in Jordan under license at the JRESCO factory. The RPG-32 is a modular weapon that inherited proven and successful solutions in design of the weapon and rockets from earlier Russian grenade launchers, and it can be used to successfully engage and destroy a wide variety of battlefield targets, from modern main battle tanks and armored personnel carriers to bunkers, military equipment and troops in defilade or in the open. This versatility is achieved by using as much as four types of ammunition in one weapon - two types of 105mm rockets and two types of smaller and lighter 72mm rockets. In each caliber, there's a HEAT rocket (with tandem warhead in 105mm caliber, optimized against ERA-equipped tanks) and a FAE / thermobaric rocket with enhanced fragmentation effect, optimized against lightly armored and soft targets.
> 
> The RPG-32 multipurpose grenade launcher consists of a short, reusable launcher tube with grips, firing controls and sight mount, detachable collimating sight and disposable ammunition containers, which are pre-loaded at the factory and attached to the rear end of the launcher before firing. Once rocket is fired , the empty container is detached from the launcher and discarded. There are four types of rockets available for RPG-32, all ballistically matched to the maximum range - two in 105mm caliber and two in 72mm caliber. All use solid-fuel rocket motors which burn out completely while rocket is still in the launcher, and all are stabilized in flight using switch-blade type folding fins at the rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi




----------



## Maghrebi

*Kingdom of Jordan takes lead in Advanced Digital Camouflage with KA2 pattern*

(June 4, 2005, Vancouver, B.C.) In 2003 His Majesty King Abdullah II of Jordan embarked on a camouflage development program to provide a pattern exclusive to the Jordan Armed Forces and Security Forces. This concluded in a digital pattern that has put Jordan at the forefront of concealment techniques surpassing recent North American developments.



Over 300,000 "KA2" patterned uniforms have been manufactured to date and the remainder of the uniforms which began to be issued to regular forces this past week will be completed by June 18th, 2005. 



His Majesty tasked his Military Office to oversee the development of the camouflage program with HyperStealth&#174; Biotechnology Corp. of Canada through Guy Cramer, President/CEO - Camouflage, Concealment, and Deception (CCD) designer. HyperStealth&#174; was given approval from Canadian Foreign Affairs to work with the Military Office of His Majesty and the Jordan Armed Forces.


----------



## Maghrebi

M113 A2















SCORPION 





STALLION 





NISSAN ANTI RIOT

he laste Daily news and pictures about SOFEX 2008 Special Forces Operations Defence Exhibition from the Worlwide Land Forces Defence Magazine Army Recognition.

The Jordanian Defence Company KADDB reveals new prototypes of tracked and wheeled armoured vehicles, the modernisation of CVRT Scorpion, The Stallion, the Al Jawad with recoilless gun 106 mm and more.


----------



## Maghrebi

The Jordanian Special Forces armoured vehicle Al jawad.

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------






AL-THA'LAB

Al-Tha&#8217;lab Long Range Patrol Vehicle (LRPV) is a cost-effective patrol vehicle designed for Internal Security, Reconnaissance and Border Patrol Forces.


----------



## Maghrebi

MARAUDER





MATADOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

AMV PATRIA NEMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

PHOENIX M60 Upgrade 










106mm RR Gun on AL-JAWAD


----------



## Maghrebi

MD-530F 





















Minigun MD-530F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

RATEL 





NIMR 4x4 4 doors Open Back


----------



## Maghrebi

*TRACKFIRE RWS on NIMR II*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

*NIMR 4x4 4 doors Station Wagon*






*NIMR 4x4 4 doors*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

I always feel xtremely happy when i saw muslims countries have most state of the art military eqipment and we dont have that but we have what... what our enemies xtremely scrard for that called "NUKES". Till the day when we will handover our nuke to USA for just sake of defend Isreal (by US) that day we will have more state of the art weapon which even not under used by any country xpect Isreal USA ...

bling bling! PAKISTAN **** ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

Jordan has certainly been able to induct some impressive equipment. I hope they keep it up. We should do more cooperation with Jordan in the defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jigs said:


> Jordan has certainly been able to induct some impressive equipment. I hope they keep it up. We should do more cooperation with Jordan in the defense industry.



First steps allready began

Turkey's Aselsan to set up joint venture with Jordanian firm [ WORLD BULLETIN- TURKEY NEWS, WORLD NEWS ]

SOFEX 2010 - KADDB signs JV with Aselsan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Canaan

we need more work like this

keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

YouTube - Jordan Armed Forces-JAF.wmv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well man it is hard for israeli fighter jet to break jordanian air defence they are fully equiped with anti aircraft defence toys


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

YouTube - Royal Jordanian Air Force-RJAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dude u guys have women in infantary?
Not a good idea!

p.s=Do u have female fighter pilots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude u guys have women in infantary?
> Not a good idea!
> 
> p.s=Do u have female fighter pilots?



brother i think we are workimg on that . .All women working in the military medical services and military communications must get Courses in combat skills . . 

*Jordanian military doctors serving in Afghanistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Who is Jordan's current enemy? 





PAF's job is to protect JAF F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Who is Jordan's current enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF's job is to protect JAF F-16s



I think the biggest enemy of Jordan today is terrorism

This image is a reflection of the strength of military ties between Jordan and Pakistan . . Joint military exercises between the two countries is common and frequently

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jordanian army camo is similiar to our Frontier Corps(Balouchistan)...
Beautiful pics bro...... keep em comming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Pakistani Air Force at the Falcon Air Meet 2010 at Azraq Royal Jordanian Air Base:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Pakistani Air Force at the Falcon Air Meet 2010 at Azraq Royal Jordanian Air Base:*


----------



## Nishan

*from right to left : Pakistani Chengdu F-7PG, UAE Mirage 2000, UAE F-16E, Jordanian F-16 MLU*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

military women late King Hussein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John685

I would like to say that as an Israeli we have utmost respect for the JAF and the people of Jordan, may we put the fighting behind us and continue on in peace into a bright future inshalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

i agree with that idea . . i wish that israeli leaders have the same idea too . .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RaptorRX707 said:


> Who is Jordan's current enemy?



all Arab Rulers consider Iran & Hizbullah as their enemy. Jordan is no exception.
all these weapon deals and these aircrafts are not sold by America to fight Israel. but "to cut the head of the Persian snake" as said by the saudi King.


RaptorRX707 said:


> PAF's job is to protect JAF F-16s


 
PAF's job is to protect the Pakistani Aerospace & people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## @nline

Nice pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Irfan Baloch said:


> all Arab Rulers consider Iran & Hizbullah as their enemy.



i think that you know my friend that iranians have there own ambitions on arab world . . even iranian leaders admit that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salvage

i have a question....which country is hostile towards jordan?
none....they surrendered their claim in favour of israeli occupation after 1967 war...so whats now left to fight for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

salvage said:


> i have a question....which country is hostile towards jordan?
> none....they surrendered their claim in favour of israeli occupation after 1967 war...so whats now left to fight for?


 
but still man it dosent mean that they can have an awsome military


----------



## Zarvan

salvage said:


> i have a question....which country is hostile towards jordan?
> none....they surrendered their claim in favour of israeli occupation after 1967 war...so whats now left to fight for?


 Sir do u really think Israel is such a great country man are you really serious and second having an army and being ready for fight is order of ALLAH and HIS GREAT PROPHET SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

Zarvan said:


> Sir do u really think Israel is such a great country man are you really serious and second having an army and being ready for fight is order of ALLAH and HIS GREAT PROPHET SAW


 
where did i said israel is such a great country?
its not even a country..Palestine is a country...israel is an occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

salvage said:


> where did i said israel is such a great country?
> its not even a country..Palestine is a country...israel is an occupation


 Israel is diseases and to get rid of diseases you need equipment and no one can trust Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

salvage said:


> i have a question....which country is hostile towards jordan?
> none....they surrendered their claim in favour of israeli occupation after 1967 war...so whats now left to fight for?


 
Dear salvag . . . you ask and then you answer . . dear . . which country is hostile towards Sweden, Switzerland, Australia, Malaysia . . . etc? . . . Do you know that Switzerland (The Neutral Peaceful State) is able to mobilize 10% of its population within 72 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Jordan Arab Army 1916-2011*


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nishan... I warn you... wherever I see you in this forum... you will be showered with thanx.
THANK YOU...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Jordan has begun receiving the first of twelve HIMARS truck mounted rocket launchers it ordered from the United States three years ago. Jordan also bought 72 GMLRS rocket pods (with six GPS guided rockets each). So far, about 2,000 GMLRS rockets have been fired in combat, mainly by American troops. GMLRS is very popular with users, and the troops that call for the rocket fire. GMLRS rockets cost about $100,000 each.
Jordan Gets Its Smart Rockets - RP Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Canaan

Salaam my brother for some reason I can't post on your wall nor send you a private message.
You will get it in here instead
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;
&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1570; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1548; &#1582;&#1588;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577;.
&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1593;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605; &#1570;&#1604; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;
&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1581;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1593;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611;. &#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1608; &#1608; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1605;. 
&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1608; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585;.
&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1588; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; (-:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jordan Air Force needs to have around 200 4.5 Generation Planes and they need to retire that F-5 and Mig F-1 because they don't stand any chance in future wars


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Jordan Air Force needs to have around 200 4.5 Generation Planes and they need to retire that F-5 and Mig F-1 because they don't stand any chance in future wars



They are already replacing them with F-16 MULT. Jordan economy can't buy nor fund 200 4.5 Generation Planes. JAF already operate about 150 fighters/bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Jordan has been considering JF-17 as a possible replacement for the aging fleet, we would have to sit and wait how true it might be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Jordanian Army is really very strong and it can get more stronger with some more lethal tanks as well as MRLS but Jordan needs to focus on its Air Force because Israel will always remain dangerous for Jordan and to at least defend themselves they need at least 200 Fighter Planes of the level of F-16 other wise they don't stand any chance


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Jordanian Army is really very strong and it can get more stronger with some more lethal tanks as well as MRLS but Jordan needs to focus on its Air Force because Israel will always remain dangerous for Jordan and to at least defend themselves they need at least 200 Fighter Planes of the level of F-16 other wise they don't stand any chance



Do you think Jordan would fight alone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jordan forces are fully americanised ,my first impression


----------



## The SC

Jordanian Arab legion is/was one of the best Arab armoured forces, it is what the Israelis feared and respected the most in the 1948 to '67 and '71 wars with Jordan. 

The best Jordanian move in recent years is in the sophistication of its air defence system in all layers of air defences.

A powerful modern air force will be a value plus to Jordan, that should contemplate bying and co-producing the JF-17 block2 from/with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Do you think Jordan would fight alone?


Sir Jordan should not depend on others in defence of their country they should have minimum equipment to defend themselves and yes I know you have economy issues but still you need to have 200 4.5 Generations Planes also 3 or 4 Awacs to defend yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Do you think Jordan would fight alone?



GCC, Jordan, Egypt are one nation One country

include pakistan to the equation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



h'll yeah  its like bring it on you f****ers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



That is one of the most kick a$$ F-16 pics I have seen in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Mig-29 in Jordan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 @BLACKEAGLE Can you please tell details of Tanks and what upgradation has been done in those tanks and their comparison with other modern Tanks wich Jordan Army use ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

This is the plane of that PAF legend pilot Saif ul azam?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE Can you please tell details of Tanks and what upgradation has been done in those tanks and their comparison with other modern Tanks wich Jordan Army use ?



I second that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE Can you please tell details of Tanks and what upgradation has been done in those tanks and their comparison with other modern Tanks wich Jordan Army use ?





Arabian Legend said:


> I second that.



*M60 Phoenix Main Battle Tank*































*M60 Phoenix*

The M60 Phoenix is a Jordanian upgrade of the M60A3 main battle tank. It was developed by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). The ageing M60A3 poses little threat to modern main battle tanks, due to inferior armament and poor protection. The M60 Phoenix is a cost-effective modular upgrade package with increased lethality, mobility and survivability.

Armor protection of the M60 Phoenix was significantly increased. Add-on armor packages were added to the hull and turret. The Level III/IV upgrade package involves installation of explosive reactive armor. This MBT is fitted with a laser warning receiver and smoke grenade dischargers. Vehicle is also fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems. It is worth mentioning that protection of the M60 Phoenix can be reconfigured depending on mission requirements.

A 105-mm rifled gun was replaced with a fully-stabilized 120-mm smoothbore gun. Firepower and lethality were significantly improved. The M60A3 was unable to engage targets while moving. The new gun is fitted with load assisting system. It is claimed that the M60 Phoenix has a maxim rate of fire increased to 6 - 10 rounds per minute.

Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and another 12.7-mm MG mounted on top of the roof.

The M60 Phoenix is fitted with Raytheon's integrated digital fire control system. It has improved first round hit probability, comparing with it's predecessor. The Phoenix is also fitted with digital data bus.

The M60 Phoenix has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.
Vehicle is powered by the General Dynamics diesel engine, developing 950 horsepower. It has improved acceleration and cross-country performance comparing with the M60A3. Furthermore improved hydropneumatic suspension system allows to increase weight of the M60 Phoenix to 62 - 63 tonnes without significant loss of mobility.


*Product Description *

The Phoenix Project addresses both immediate and emerging operational threats to the M60 Main Battle Tank using a modular and flexible approach to improve shoot-on-the-move capabilities, as well as increased lethality, mobility and survivability. These upgrades are achieved at a low technical and operational risk and at a lower cost.



*Pre-Upgrade Status*

Old fire control system (TTS), slow in engaging targets.
105 mm Main gun.
Unable to acquire and fire on targets while moving.
Thermal sighting system is not stabilized.
Armour protection level is not suitable to the foreseeable threat.
Engine Power and suspension system overdue for upgrade.

*Post-Upgrade Status*

Ability to acquire both moving and stationary targets.
High rate of first round hit probability.
Improved protection and survivability.
Improved mobility and maneuverability



*Upgrade Specifications*

Phoenix Shoot-On-the-Move Upgrade
True shoot-on-the-move capability, day/night target acquisition, and improved first round hit probability are achieved with Raytheon's Integrated Fire Control System (IFCS) upgrade.
Phoenix Lethality Upgrade

Significant improvement in the firepower and lethality of the current M60 platform is achieved through the replacement of the M60 105-mm rifled gun with RUAG land Systems L50 120-mm smooth-bore Compact Tank Gun (CTG). 


*Phoenix Mobility Upgrade*

Improvements in M60 acceleration and cross-country capability are achieved with the mobility upgrade provided by L3 Communications. 


*Phoenix Survivability Upgrade*

Survivability is improved through the addition of the armor protection scheme for both the M60's turret and hull. The protection scheme can be reconfigured to changing threat conditions. 

The Phoenix Project addresses both immediate and emerging operational threats to the M60 Main Battle Tank using a modular and flexible approach to improve shoot-on-the-move capabilities, as well as increased lethality, mobility and survivability. These upgrades are achieved at a low technical and operational risk and at a lower cost.

True shoot-on-the-move capability, day/night target acquisition, and improved first round hit probability are achieved with Raytheon's Integrated Fire Control System (IFCS) upgrade.

Significant improvement in the firepower and lethality of the current M60 platform is achieved through the replacement of the M60 105-mm rifled gun with RUAG land Systems L50 120-mm smooth-bore Compact Tank Gun (CTG).

Improvements in M60 acceleration and cross-country capability are achieved with the mobility upgrade provided by L3 Communications.

Survivability is improved through the addition of the armor protection scheme for both the M60's turret and hull. The protection scheme can be reconfigured to changing threat conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Al Hussein Hybrid MBT *





















In 2004 the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau showed the Al Hussein Hybrid MBT with mock-ups of some of the key subsystems. 

The Jordanian Armed Forces have now taken delivery of 402 ex-British Army Challenger 1 MBTs armed with a 120 mm L11 rifled tank gun for which there has been no recent ammunition development. 

Al Hussein Hybrid is based on a Challenger 1 MBT with many enhancements, especially to the turret system (Christopher F Foss) 

The 120 mm L11 gun has been removed and replaced by a Swiss RUAG Land Systems 120 mm smoothbore Compact Tank Gun (CTG), which has already undergone extensive trials for a number of applications in Switzerland and Jordan (including the M60 Phoenix upgrade). 

Ammunition for the CTG is available from numerous sources and a number of countries have ongoing development programmes for enhanced types of ammunition. 

The existing Marconi fire-control system has been removed and replaced by the latest Raytheon IFCS, which is already used in a large number of Jordanian Army M60A3 MBTs. This includes a day/thermal sight for the gunner with integrated laser range-finder. 

Mounted on the left side of the Al Hussein Hybrid turret roof was a mock-up of a Commander's Independent Thermal Viewer (CITV), which could be provided by a number of contractors. If fitted this would enable hunter killer target engagements to be carried out. The commander would first locate the target, track it and then hand over to the gunner who would carry out the target engagement. 

Al Hussein retains the Chobham armour but the Al Hussein Hybrid would be fitted with additional armour protection to the turret front and sides for improved battlefield survivability. 

The existing gun-control equipment would be replaced by a new Curtiss-Wright all-electric system and a new Raytech Jordan wiring harness would also be installed, as well as a CLS Jordan AB8 auxiliary power unit (APU). 

Equipment removed from the turret bustle would have to be restowed and a new air conditioning and NBC system would be fitted. 

If fielded, Al Hussein Hybrid would give the JAF a significant short-term capability enhancement with a much lower level of risk when compared to Falcon II. 

Many of the subsystems of the Al Hussein Hybrid are already proven and in service with the JAF, for example the Raytheon IFCS. 

Mounted in the turret bustle is the new mechanical load-assist system developed by Claverham, which replaces the current bustle-mounted NBC system that is restowed in the hull. 

Early in 2005, the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau announced that initial firing trials of a RUAG Land Systems 120 mm L50 smoothbore CTG had been completed. 

These trials were undertaken at Thun in Switzerland, at the facilities of RUAG Land Systems, and were conducted from a Challenger 1 with an unarmoured or soft-skinned turret supplied by the UK MoD. 

In March 2006 it was announced that the Jordanian Armed Forces had placed a contract with KADDB for the supply of four production standard Al Hussein Hybrid MBTs. Funding permitting, all of the current Al Hussein MBTs could be converted to the enhanced Al Hussein Hybrid MBT standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*khalid MBT *












*Development*

In December 1974, Iran ordered 125 Shir 1 (FV4030/2) and 1,225 Shir 2 (FV4030/3) MBTs but the order was cancelled by the new Iranian government in February 1979. The first three FV4030/2 prototypes were completed by January 1977.

By this time, production of the FV4030/2 was under way at the Royal Ordnance Factory Leeds (since taken over by Vickers Defence Systems) with first production tanks scheduled for delivery in 1980.

In November 1979, Jordan placed an order with the UK for 274 Khalid MBTs worth £266 million for delivery from 1981.

Further development of the Shir 2 (FV4030/3) resulted in the Challenger 1 MBT which entered service with the British Army in 1983 and for which there is a separate entry.

Modifications carried out since the Khalid MBT entered service with the Jordanian Army have included modifications of sights and stowage to allow for the carrying and firing of the Royal Ordnance 120 mm APFSDS-T ammunition and the upgrading of the David Brown Defence Equipment TN37 Mk 2 transmission to TN37 Mk 2A standard.

*Description*

The Khalid is essentially the FV4030/2 MBT with minor modifications to suit Jordanian requirements; it is based on a late production Chieftain with major changes in the fire-control system and new power pack. The power pack consists of the Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 diesel, the David Brown Defence Equipment Limited TN37 transmission and a cooling system by Howden Aircontrol.

The Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 is a 60° V-form, 12-cylinder, direct injection, four-cycle, compression ignition engine which develops 1,200 hp at 2,300 rpm. The power packs for the Khalid (FV4030/2) and Challenger 1 are almost identical and both have twin electric starters.

The TN37 fully automatic transmission has been designed to provide four speeds forwards and three in reverse, using a three-element single-stage torque converter in conjunction with epicyclic gear trains. Steering is by regenerative double-differential type hydrostatic systems. The main vehicle service and parking brakes are incorporated within the transmission. The TN37 is arranged with a single input and two in-line outputs at right angles to the input. Flexible gear couplings are fitted to the outputs for connection to the final drives.

The cooling group essentially consists of two air-to-water radiators, two air-cooled charge air coolers and three 380 mm mixed flow fans, mounted on top of the vehicle drive transmission. Cooling air enters through armoured louvres, passes through the heat exchangers to the fans and discharges through armoured louvres. A separate fan was required for cooling the auxiliary power unit when used during the vehicle 'silent watch' situation.

The Khalid has a bogie-type suspension which is a further development of that fitted to Chieftain with nearly twice the suspension travel. The fire-control system of the Khalid is the Computer Sighting System which is similar to the Chieftain Improved Fire-Control System described in the entry for the Chieftain. The Pilkington Optronics Tank Laser

Sight is also fitted to the Khalid.

The commander's cupola is a No 15 which has been modified to accept the No 84 sight. The No 84 sight has been developed by Pilkington Optronics and is a combined day/passive night sight plus projector reticle image unit, and provides the commander with a 24 hour vision and firing capability. The No 84 sight incorporates two independent channels for day and night use and interfaces with the 120 mm L11A5 main armament via the projector reticle image unit which injects optical graticule information into the sight and also enables spot injection for the CSS. It has a fully armoured hood, can be elevated from -10 to +35° and is also provided with a wiper blade. The main armament consists of a standard 120 mm L11A5 rifled tank gun, a 7.62 mm L8A2 machine gun mounted coaxially with the main armament, a 7.62 mm L37A2 machine gun which can be aimed and fired from inside the commander's cupola and six electrically operated smoke grenade dischargers either side of the turret.

The driver can exchange the day driving periscope for a Pilkington Optronics image intensification night periscope.

Early in 1987, Jordan placed a multi-million pound order with Kidde-Graviner of the UK for its Crew Bay fire and explosion suppression system. These systems modernised Centurions, M60A1/M60A3 MBTs and the ENGESA EE-11 Urutu (6 x 6) APC ordered for police use.

Jordan has also taken delivery of a quantity of Royal Ordnance L23A1 APFSDS rounds and is considering a number of improvements for the Khalid including night vision equipment and an additional armour protection package, but funding is a problem at the present time.

*Status*

Production complete. In service with the Jordanian Army. Iraq has also supplied Jordan with one Chieftain Mk 3/3(P) and 89 Mk 5/5(P) MBTs plus 60 M47s and 20 CVR(T) Scorpion vehicles. As far as is known, none of these armoured vehicles has been taken in service with the Jordanian Army.

Khalid MBT (Jane's)

*Development *

In December 1974, Iran ordered 125 Shir 1 (FV4030/2) and 1,225 Shir 2 (FV4030/3) MBTs but the order was cancelled by the new Iranian government in July 1979. The first three FV4030/2 prototypes were completed by January 1977.By this time, production of the FV4030/2 was under way at the Royal Ordnance Factory Leeds (which was subsequently taken over by Vickers Defence Systems and now closed down as an AFV production facility) with first production tanks scheduled for delivery in 1980.In November 1979, Jordan placed an order with the UK for 274 Khalid MBTs worth GBP266 million for delivery from 1981.Further development of the Shir 2 (FV4030/3) resulted in the Challenger 1 MBT which entered service with the British Army in 1983 and for which there is a separate entry in Jane's Armoured Fighting Vehicles. The Challenger 1 MBT was withdrawn from service with the British Army late in 2000 and by 2004 just over 400 of these were transferred to Jordan, where they are known as the Al Hussein.Modifications carried out since the Khalid MBT entered service with the Jordanian Army have included modifications of sights and stowage to allow for the carrying and firing of the then RO Defence 120 mm APFSDS-T ammunition and the upgrading of the David Brown Gear Systems TN37 Mk 2 transmission to TN37 Mk 2A standard.Late in 2002, Vickers Defence Systems was taken over by Alvis plc and the company was renamed Alvis Vickers Limited. In late 2004 Alvis plc was taken over

*Description *

The Khalid is essentially the FV4030/2 MBT with minor modifications to suit Jordanian requirements; it is based on a late production Chieftain with major changes in the fire-control system and new power pack.The power pack consists of the Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 diesel, the David Brown Gear Systems TN37 transmission and a cooling system by the now AMETEK Aircontrol Technologies.The power packs for the Khalid (FV4030/2) and Challenger 1 are almost identical and both have twin electric starters.The cooling group essentially consists of two air-to-water radiators, two air-cooled charge air coolers and three 380 mm mixed flow fans, mounted on top of the vehicle drive transmission. The Khalid has a bogie-type suspension, which is a further development of that fitted to Chieftain with nearly twice the suspension travel.The fire-control system of the Khalid is the Computer Sighting System, which is similar to the Chieftain Improved Fire-Control System described in the entry for the Chieftain MBT in Jane's Armoured Fighting Vehicles. The Thales (previously Pilkington Optronics) Tank Laser Sight is also fitted to the Khalid.The commander's cupola is a No 15 which was modified to accept the No 84 sight. The No 84 sight was developed by the now Thales and is a combined day/passive night sight plus projector reticle image unit, and provides the commander with a 24 hour vision and firing capability. The No 84 sight incorporates two independent channels for day and night use and interfaces with the then RO Defence 120 mm L11A5 main.

*Specifications*

Crew	
4
Weight (kg)	
58000
Power-to-weight ratio (h.p./t)	
20.68
Ground pressure (kg/sm2)	
0.9
Length (mm)	
11550
Width (mm)	
3518
Height (mm)	
2975
Ground clearance (mm)	
508
Track (mm)	
2770
Track link width (mm)	
650
Length of track on ground (mm)	
4965
Max. road speed (km/h)	
56
Fuel capacity (l)	
950
Max. road range (km)	
400
Gradient (%)	
60
Side slope (%)	
30
Vertical obstacle (mm)	
914
Trench (mm)	
3149
Engine power output (h.p.)	
1200
Main weapon caliber (mm)	
120
Auxiliary gun calibre (mm)	
7.62
AA gun caliber (mm)	
7.62
Number of smoke grenade launchers	
12
Ammunition of the main gun	
64
Ammunition of the auxiliary gun	
6000
Traverse arc (degree)	
360
Elevation (degree)	
20
Depression (degree)	
-10
Planes of gun stabilization	
2
Laser range finder	
1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *khalid MBT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Development*
> 
> In December 1974, Iran ordered 125 Shir 1 (FV4030/2) and 1,225 Shir 2 (FV4030/3) MBTs but the order was cancelled by the new Iranian government in February 1979. The first three FV4030/2 prototypes were completed by January 1977.
> 
> By this time, production of the FV4030/2 was under way at the Royal Ordnance Factory Leeds (since taken over by Vickers Defence Systems) with first production tanks scheduled for delivery in 1980.
> 
> In November 1979, Jordan placed an order with the UK for 274 Khalid MBTs worth £266 million for delivery from 1981.
> 
> Further development of the Shir 2 (FV4030/3) resulted in the Challenger 1 MBT which entered service with the British Army in 1983 and for which there is a separate entry.
> 
> Modifications carried out since the Khalid MBT entered service with the Jordanian Army have included modifications of sights and stowage to allow for the carrying and firing of the Royal Ordnance 120 mm APFSDS-T ammunition and the upgrading of the David Brown Defence Equipment TN37 Mk 2 transmission to TN37 Mk 2A standard.
> 
> *Description*
> 
> The Khalid is essentially the FV4030/2 MBT with minor modifications to suit Jordanian requirements; it is based on a late production Chieftain with major changes in the fire-control system and new power pack. The power pack consists of the Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 diesel, the David Brown Defence Equipment Limited TN37 transmission and a cooling system by Howden Aircontrol.
> 
> The Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 is a 60° V-form, 12-cylinder, direct injection, four-cycle, compression ignition engine which develops 1,200 hp at 2,300 rpm. The power packs for the Khalid (FV4030/2) and Challenger 1 are almost identical and both have twin electric starters.
> 
> The TN37 fully automatic transmission has been designed to provide four speeds forwards and three in reverse, using a three-element single-stage torque converter in conjunction with epicyclic gear trains. Steering is by regenerative double-differential type hydrostatic systems. The main vehicle service and parking brakes are incorporated within the transmission. The TN37 is arranged with a single input and two in-line outputs at right angles to the input. Flexible gear couplings are fitted to the outputs for connection to the final drives.
> 
> The cooling group essentially consists of two air-to-water radiators, two air-cooled charge air coolers and three 380 mm mixed flow fans, mounted on top of the vehicle drive transmission. Cooling air enters through armoured louvres, passes through the heat exchangers to the fans and discharges through armoured louvres. A separate fan was required for cooling the auxiliary power unit when used during the vehicle 'silent watch' situation.
> 
> The Khalid has a bogie-type suspension which is a further development of that fitted to Chieftain with nearly twice the suspension travel. The fire-control system of the Khalid is the Computer Sighting System which is similar to the Chieftain Improved Fire-Control System described in the entry for the Chieftain. The Pilkington Optronics Tank Laser
> 
> Sight is also fitted to the Khalid.
> 
> The commander's cupola is a No 15 which has been modified to accept the No 84 sight. The No 84 sight has been developed by Pilkington Optronics and is a combined day/passive night sight plus projector reticle image unit, and provides the commander with a 24 hour vision and firing capability. The No 84 sight incorporates two independent channels for day and night use and interfaces with the 120 mm L11A5 main armament via the projector reticle image unit which injects optical graticule information into the sight and also enables spot injection for the CSS. It has a fully armoured hood, can be elevated from -10 to +35° and is also provided with a wiper blade. The main armament consists of a standard 120 mm L11A5 rifled tank gun, a 7.62 mm L8A2 machine gun mounted coaxially with the main armament, a 7.62 mm L37A2 machine gun which can be aimed and fired from inside the commander's cupola and six electrically operated smoke grenade dischargers either side of the turret.
> 
> The driver can exchange the day driving periscope for a Pilkington Optronics image intensification night periscope.
> 
> Early in 1987, Jordan placed a multi-million pound order with Kidde-Graviner of the UK for its Crew Bay fire and explosion suppression system. These systems modernised Centurions, M60A1/M60A3 MBTs and the ENGESA EE-11 Urutu (6 x 6) APC ordered for police use.
> 
> Jordan has also taken delivery of a quantity of Royal Ordnance L23A1 APFSDS rounds and is considering a number of improvements for the Khalid including night vision equipment and an additional armour protection package, but funding is a problem at the present time.
> 
> *Status*
> 
> Production complete. In service with the Jordanian Army. Iraq has also supplied Jordan with one Chieftain Mk 3/3(P) and 89 Mk 5/5(P) MBTs plus 60 M47s and 20 CVR(T) Scorpion vehicles. As far as is known, none of these armoured vehicles has been taken in service with the Jordanian Army.
> 
> Khalid MBT (Jane's)
> 
> *Development *
> 
> In December 1974, Iran ordered 125 Shir 1 (FV4030/2) and 1,225 Shir 2 (FV4030/3) MBTs but the order was cancelled by the new Iranian government in July 1979. The first three FV4030/2 prototypes were completed by January 1977.By this time, production of the FV4030/2 was under way at the Royal Ordnance Factory Leeds (which was subsequently taken over by Vickers Defence Systems and now closed down as an AFV production facility) with first production tanks scheduled for delivery in 1980.In November 1979, Jordan placed an order with the UK for 274 Khalid MBTs worth GBP266 million for delivery from 1981.Further development of the Shir 2 (FV4030/3) resulted in the Challenger 1 MBT which entered service with the British Army in 1983 and for which there is a separate entry in Jane's Armoured Fighting Vehicles. The Challenger 1 MBT was withdrawn from service with the British Army late in 2000 and by 2004 just over 400 of these were transferred to Jordan, where they are known as the Al Hussein.Modifications carried out since the Khalid MBT entered service with the Jordanian Army have included modifications of sights and stowage to allow for the carrying and firing of the then RO Defence 120 mm APFSDS-T ammunition and the upgrading of the David Brown Gear Systems TN37 Mk 2 transmission to TN37 Mk 2A standard.Late in 2002, Vickers Defence Systems was taken over by Alvis plc and the company was renamed Alvis Vickers Limited. In late 2004 Alvis plc was taken over
> 
> *Description *
> 
> The Khalid is essentially the FV4030/2 MBT with minor modifications to suit Jordanian requirements; it is based on a late production Chieftain with major changes in the fire-control system and new power pack.The power pack consists of the Perkins Engines Company Condor V-12 1200 diesel, the David Brown Gear Systems TN37 transmission and a cooling system by the now AMETEK Aircontrol Technologies.The power packs for the Khalid (FV4030/2) and Challenger 1 are almost identical and both have twin electric starters.The cooling group essentially consists of two air-to-water radiators, two air-cooled charge air coolers and three 380 mm mixed flow fans, mounted on top of the vehicle drive transmission. The Khalid has a bogie-type suspension, which is a further development of that fitted to Chieftain with nearly twice the suspension travel.The fire-control system of the Khalid is the Computer Sighting System, which is similar to the Chieftain Improved Fire-Control System described in the entry for the Chieftain MBT in Jane's Armoured Fighting Vehicles. The Thales (previously Pilkington Optronics) Tank Laser Sight is also fitted to the Khalid.The commander's cupola is a No 15 which was modified to accept the No 84 sight. The No 84 sight was developed by the now Thales and is a combined day/passive night sight plus projector reticle image unit, and provides the commander with a 24 hour vision and firing capability. The No 84 sight incorporates two independent channels for day and night use and interfaces with the then RO Defence 120 mm L11A5 main.
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> Crew
> 4
> Weight (kg)
> 58000
> Power-to-weight ratio (h.p./t)
> 20.68
> Ground pressure (kg/sm2)
> 0.9
> Length (mm)
> 11550
> Width (mm)
> 3518
> Height (mm)
> 2975
> Ground clearance (mm)
> 508
> Track (mm)
> 2770
> Track link width (mm)
> 650
> Length of track on ground (mm)
> 4965
> Max. road speed (km/h)
> 56
> Fuel capacity (l)
> 950
> Max. road range (km)
> 400
> Gradient (%)
> 60
> Side slope (%)
> 30
> Vertical obstacle (mm)
> 914
> Trench (mm)
> 3149
> Engine power output (h.p.)
> 1200
> Main weapon caliber (mm)
> 120
> Auxiliary gun calibre (mm)
> 7.62
> AA gun caliber (mm)
> 7.62
> Number of smoke grenade launchers
> 12
> Ammunition of the main gun
> 64
> Ammunition of the auxiliary gun
> 6000
> Traverse arc (degree)
> 360
> Elevation (degree)
> 20
> Depression (degree)
> -10
> Planes of gun stabilization
> 2
> Laser range finder
> 1


I think Jordan should get some new Tanks like Leopard or the French Tank and try to get them with TOT


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aeronaut said:


> This is the plane of that PAF legend pilot Saif ul azam?



Yes it is, I post it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend

How many tanks does jordan operates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> How many tanks does jordan operates?


1080:
262 Phoenix
62 M60A1
364 Al-Khalid
392 Al-Hussein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 1080:
> 262 Phoenix
> 62 M60A1
> 364 Al-Khalid
> 392 Al-Hussein



And are there any new plan to buy new Tanks ???? and also give the details of Artillery Used by army of Jordan


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonderful army. Greetings to our Arab brothers across the border. Love Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE : What the heck does the Arabic say ?  ^^^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : What the heck does the Arabic say ?  ^^^^^



The Jordanian guy on the right martyred. &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE : 'To Allah we belong & to Him do we return' - RIP !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cortomaltese

great pics blackeagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

nice pictures of jordan armed force
@cortomaltese you have nice avatar too


----------



## cortomaltese

thanks bdforever : does anyone know how can one join jordanian special forces? do they accept foreign citizens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

hello @BLACKEAGLE , nice to see Jordan armed force's picture, what do you know about bangladesh ? i mean perception 

peace from bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Glad that you liked them
> No, foreign citizens are not allowed in the military or police, as there is no shortage in manpower. However they don't get that much salary, a fresh recruited conscript in military or police gets around $500 as a monthly salary, but as for Special forces, I don't think they get more than $600-$700.



Thats a lot more than what we pay our fresh recruits ! Ours is probably around a $100-200 per month.



BDforever said:


> hello @BLACKEAGLE , nice to see Jordan armed force's picture, what do you know about bangladesh ? i mean perception
> 
> peace from bangladesh





BLACKEAGLE said:


> Muslims, hard workers, nice people in general.



Oyeee Black, the PAF guy who shot down Israelis in Jordanian colors is a Bangladeshi, Saif-ul-Azam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Thats a lot more than what we pay our fresh recruits ! Ours is probably around a $100-200 per month.
> 
> 
> 
> Oyeee Black, the PAF guy who shot down Israelis in Jordanian colors is a Bangladeshi, Saif-ul-Azam !


 @BLACKEAGLE
Bangladesh armed regiment is there from 1991 when Iraq attacked Kuwait, Bangladesh army attacked Iraqi force as part of coalition force, our Navy frigate is patrolling in that region on behalf of UN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@BLACKEAGLE i see america helped you heavily in modernizing armed force, did not Israel complain about it ? What is your position about Israel against Palestine ? and what is your view about Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Let it be plz in am another thread.


 @BDforever : Now do you see how discourteous these Jordanians can be !  

Just because they've got Queen Rania & you've got Sheikh Hassina, they think somehow they're better than you guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cortomaltese

im in love with Queen Rania 
blackeagle,can u send me a message? so we dont chat in here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cortomaltese

**** I can't send PM. BLACKEAGLE,are you in Jordanian army?


----------



## cortomaltese

it's on arabic,I dont understand it? can u send me personal message?


----------



## cortomaltese

Come on that thread


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Looking good, keep them coming. 

Quick question, are these up-armored Humvees?

Jordan should probably work on creating turret protection and increase the armor for the Humvees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Looking good, keep them coming.
> 
> Quick question, are these up-armored Humvees?
> 
> Jordan should probably work on creating turret protection and increase the armor for the Humvees.



*KADDB updgraded Humvees:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Nice, these actually saved many lives in Iraq from sniper fire and shrapnel. I had a friend in the Iraqi army who as save by it after his Humvee was hit by an RPG. Luckely he suffered minimum damage, just some minor burns from the heat.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Nice, these actually saved many lives in Iraq from sniper fire and shrapnel. I had a friend in the Iraqi army who as save by it after his Humvee was hit by an RPG. Luckely he suffered minimum damage, just some minor burns from the heat.



I have a question, are there Iraqi Shia who are named Omar? Because I had an Iraqi student once named Omar and I would bet he is Shia. BTW, I enjoy talking to Iraqis, educated and realistic. and I just love their dialect. I met once a former Iraqi ambassador in Syria in the 70s era.


----------



## Alshawi1234

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have a question, are there Iraqi Shia who are named Omar? Because I had an Iraqi student once named Omar and I would bet he is Shia. BTW, I enjoy talking to Iraqis, educated and realistic. and I just love their dialect. I met once a former Iraqi ambassador in Syria in the 70s era.



Yes there are some Shias named Omar and Uthman. But that has changed recently because it has become more known as an specific identity. The previous generations Shias use these names especially "Uthman" and it was a popular name. I lived in Jordan for about a year during my childhood too, I was about 6 but I stil carry some memories. it was nice, clean and safe place. Had a problem getting along with the local Palestinian population though, TBH they weren't so friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yes there are some Shias named Omar and Uthman. But that has changed recently because it has become more known as an specific identity. The previous generations Shias use these names especially "Uthman" and it was a popular name. I lived in Jordan for about a year during my childhood too, I was about 6 but I stil carry some memories. it was nice, clean and safe place. *Had a problem getting along with the local Palestinian population though, TBH they weren't so friendly.*


Let me explain it from their point of view regardless of what I think:

Jordanians and Palestinians love Saddam because he has always supported them both. You will see allot of Saddam's pictures in all Jordanian FB pages and Forums. Therefore, according to them, Shia betrayed him and Iraq. Furthermore, Palestinians were massacred and displaced from Iraq by them.


----------



## Alshawi1234

I understand that, most of them loved saddam till death and I sensed that. But I'm talking in about the 1996-97, long before the war. Let me tell you the real reason why palestinians were targeted regardless if it was right or wrong. They helped Saddam put down the Iraqi revolution in 1991 and were responsible for killing hundreds, many of them joined insurgent groups targeting Iraqi civilians and security forces after the invasion. They put themselves in a really tight corner and made the majority of Iraqis dislike them, which was not very wise. 

Anyways I don't want to derail the thread. But heres a poem which sums a a few pages of typing. The dialect may be a bit hard to understand, but it this poem pretty sums up the situation. BTW. &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1594;=&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1585;
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> I understand that, most of them loved saddam till death and I sensed that. *But I'm talking in about the 1996-97, long before the war*. Let me tell you the real reason why palestinians were targeted regardless if it was right or wrong. They helped Saddam put down the Iraqi revolution in 1991 and were responsible for killing hundreds, many of them joined insurgent groups targeting Iraqi civilians and security forces after the invasion. They put themselves in a really tight corner and made the majority of Iraqis dislike them, which was not very wise.



Wait a minute, it was in 1997?, they weren't nice to you not because you are Shia, that's for sure, maybe it's personal between you and them. before 2002, all we knew about Shia at the time that they love Ali (Ra) more and show respect to him every year (I am not talking about myself but rather most people, even my clan including my family and myself were pro-Iran, people in general loved Hizbullah and Iran at the time), until we watched a very popular series on Al-Mustakillah channel about Shia-Sunni ideologies, I think it was in 2000-2001. Although, we were very shocked from the new info but people still being pro-Iran and Hizbullah because it wasn't easy to just swallow it after watching a couple of series. I myself used to be a fierce fan of Hizbullah until Arab spring. This is the series I am taking about, it was popular to a degree that streets were empty when it used to start. 






I am not willing to go off topic but it's important to clarify things up.


----------



## Alshawi1234

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Wait a minute, it was in 1997?, they weren't nice to you not because you are Shia, that's for sure, maybe it's personal between you and them. before 2002, all we knew about Shia at the time that they love Ali (Ra) more and show respect to him every year (I am not talking about myself but rather most people, even my clan including my family and myself were pro-Iran, people in general loved Hizbullah and Iran at the time), until we watched a very popular series on Al-Mustakillah channel about Shia-Sunni ideologies, I think it was in 2000-2001. Although, we were very shocked from the new info but people still being pro-Iran and Hizbullah because it wasn't easy to just swallow it after watching a couple of series. I myself used to be a fierce fan of Hizbullah until Arab spring. This is the series I am taking about, it was popular to a degree that streets were empty when it used to start.
> 
> I am not willing to go off topic but it's important to clarify things up.



It was actually my family were anti-saddam. 
I have watched many of the series, I have did my own research and noticed that most of the times neither the Sunnis or the Shias were getting the entire truth. I would answer to most of the issues discussed but it would just derail the whole thread into a never ending debate. I personally believe in a humanistic approach. We don't have to agree on everything, but we treat Muslims as Muslims, and non-Muslims as humans. After having numerous religious debates I noticed that it is useless. It is better for someone to do his own research, or just listen to each theory independently. I personally recommend Kamal Al-Haidery which uses an Acadimic, respectful and calm approach rather than a hate-drive disrespectful and in many of the times emotional based approach. 

The Shias are clear about the fundamentals just like every other Muslim. And of course Imamah. Which the prophet promised twelve Imams after him, Shias are the only Muslims which believe in the twelve imams. Anyways I won't post links or videos but if you want search Kamal Alhaidery, He is one of the most knowledgable scholars and he has detailed researches and lectures about all these issues using both Sunni and Shia books. 

Nonetheless Hezbollah fought for what's right and for a just cause. Would it be fair for me to ignore all Umar Almukhtar achievements and heroic battles simply because he wasnt a Shia? Same thing for Hezbollah. 
&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; 

Anyways back to Jordanian Armed forces. Iraq actually has military cooperation with Jordan and the Iraqi special forces were actually trained in Jordan during their first year. They also took part in the Warriors special forces competition and took first place among the participating Arab forces. I personally believe that alliances should be based on mutual interest and not sectarian divides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Let me explain it from their point of view regardless of what I think:
> 
> J*ordanians and Palestinians love Saddam because he has always supported them both*. Palestinians were massacred and displaced from Iraq by them.



And they are the ones who prepared his death bed. Jordaniens implanted chips in Irakis sensitives in radar and communications
systems that transited through their country, that rendered the Iraquis air forces and air defences blind during the Bush II invasion and palestinians as always as informants...Reaction by Irakis toward them as of the koweitis is shameful but inderstandable.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

First off, you should run a spelling-checking b4 starting an argument. Second, Sadam never allowed UN inspectors to check the entire military-related facility and that's why he got invaded and all. 


Ceylal said:


> And they are the ones who prepared his death bed. Jordaniens implanted chips in Irakis sensitives in radar and communications
> systems that transited through their country, that rendered the Iraquis air forces and air defences blind during the Bush II invasion and palestinians as always as informants...Reaction by Irakis toward them as of the koweitis is shameful but inderstandable.


 @BLACKEAGLE 

Al-Khamis is schooling them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> *First off, you should run a spelling-checking b4 starting an argument*. Second, Sadam never allowed UN inspectors to check the entire military-related facility and that's why he got invaded and all.



My reply to the above, that was deleted, and me banned for a couple days, still apply. But, I apologize wholeheartedly to your sibling. She was kind, affable,scheherazade has nothing on her after she met this berber...

Saddam got invaded, because of Jordanians and Saoudis sell out states. The last laugh , is when both countries got their behind reamed texas size style by Bush Jr by imposing a shia government, despite the ragged toad and geico moans...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@WebMaster 
.-. 


Ceylal said:


> My reply to above, that was deleted, and me banned for a couple days, still apply. But, I apologize wholeheartedly to your sibling. She was kind, affable,scheherazade has nothing on her after she met this berber...
> 
> Saddam got invaded, because Jordanians and Saoudis... The last laugh , is when both countries got their behind reamed texas size style by Bush Jr by imposing a shia government, despite the ragged toad and geico moans...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

@WebMaster


Yzd Khalifa said:


> @WebMaster
> .-.



Run to the webmaster...You can dish it but you can't take it...Like they say if you can't take the heat, stay out the freaking kitchen. The webmaster should review all the thread and replies by you, blackeagle, el hassani, juba, legend. I don't want him to ban either one of you, because , despite the pollution, the hate, the call for murder, the race, you make increase the traffic in this forum, and makes it fun for us to take you apart. And the only thing that the webmaster has to do is ask the participants of this forum, which among us are more nocif? And he will see that every participant like to have never seen you or your fratry of four in this forum.!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Another call! @WebMaster 
@Aeronaut

Just for the record, I have never ever called on the murder of any member. Please find someone else to waste your time with ,mine is valuable. 


Ceylal said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> 
> Run to the webmaster...You can dish it but you can't take it...Like they say if you can't take the heat, stay out the freaking kitchen. The webmaster should review all the thread and replies by you, blackeagle, el hassani, juba, legend. I don't want him to ban either one of you, because , despite the pollution, the hate, the call for murder, the race, you make increase the traffic in this forum, and makes it fun for us to take you apart. And the only thing that the webmaster has to do is ask the participants of this forum, which among us are more nocif? And he will see that every participant like to have never seen you or your fratry of four in this forum.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Another call! @WebMaster
> @Aeronaut
> 
> Just for the record, I have never ever called on the murder of any member. Please find someone else to waste your time with ,mine is valuable.




Report him bro, quoting them didn't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Can I see some pictures from the eager lion excerise? With the _ALLIED_ forces to knock off the bloodsucker Basher ,if he chooses to use his chemos on Jordan? 


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Report him bro, quoting them didn't work.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Can I see some pictures from the eager lion excerise? With the _ALLIED_ forces to knock off the bloodsucker Basher ,if he chooses to use his chemos on Jordan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa 
Behold bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@BLACKEAGLE

I think the boys are ready by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Why does Jordans air force not participate in red flag?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Why does Jordans air force not participate in red flag?



I have no idea.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

07 Oct 10, HIMARS delivers for Jordanians

FORT BRAGG, N.C.- 3rd Batallion 27th Field Artillery, 18th Fires Brigade, 82nd Airborne Division demonstrates the firing abilities of the High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) for the Jordanian Generals on Sep. 23 during Jordanian's visit to Fort Bragg. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Andrew T. Alfano, 100923-A-A0583-009)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Amazing picture with Petra in the background. Great contrast of old and new. Would love to see something similar in KSA with Mada'in Saleh.

Very impressive picture indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Army Mobilizations to the Northern borders:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

Doesnt work ^^^^


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Another video*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Doesnt work ^^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1548; I know bro, I understand in the Arabic world I don't see it from here. It's something you do and understand. I read it btw, I still need to learn more about that. But you know what just makes me shaky and doubtful, Arabic leaders that's all. But this will change soon and it will be up to our people to decide to support &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1548; I know bro, I understand in the Arabic world I don't see it from here. It's something you do and understand. I read it btw, I still need to learn more about that. But you know what just makes me shaky and doubtful, Arabic leaders that's all. But this will change soon and it will be up to our people to decide to support &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;



Bro, I trust King Abdullah the Second, he is realistic and smart. There are talks nowadays about confederalism between Jordan and West bank as a solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jordan have very small coast line up to of 36 KM still they have some so what little navy they have ? @BLACKEAGLE


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Jordan have very small coast line up to of 36 KM still they have some so what little navy they have ? @BLACKEAGLE



Such an engulfed small coat line doesn't need large naval forces to defend it, 

*Kaddb will be signing an agreement of joint venture with RiverHawk Worldwide
*

As part of the IDEX 2009 exhibition, Dr. Moayad Samman, Chairman and CEO of the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (Kaddb), will be signing a joint venture agreement with Mr. Mark T. Hornsby Managing Director of RiverHawk Worldwide LLC to establish Jordan RiverHawk Shipbuilding and Support, PSC.

Kaddb and RiverHawk Worldwide LLC agreed on establishing Jordan RiverHawk Shipbuilding and Support to manufacture, market and supply AMP-137 Advanced Multi-mission Platform Vessels, Provide training and service and maintenance on each vessel sold, Explore the development of other vessels for customers in the region as well a provide maintenance services for other vessels.

Dr. Samman commented that establishing Jordan RiverHawk Shipbuilding and Support, PSC will widen Kaddb's scope of work, to mark it on the map as a tri-service production entity.

Mr. Hornsby added that the partnership with Kaddb will allow RiverHawk Worldwide to exchange the know-how with the Bureau and to benefit from the skilled workforce to manufacture top of the line vessels to be marketed to the Jordan Armed Forces as the number one customer to Kaddb and then to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Here is the air show in my city:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

I love it. Excellent! Really excellent! ^^

The parade and military band (Bagpipes and drums) are just perfect, with a perfect execution and control, worthy of West Point. That there are better in the English military discipline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## JUBA

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Mashallah our Jordanian brothers are well equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



A little info of that armed v would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> A little info of that armed v would be appreciated.



International MaxxPro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> International MaxxPro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thankx. I think its the time Jordan should replace them with Al-Masmak. What do you think. I mean not to replace them but to add in top of em..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Thankx. I think its the time Jordan should replace them with Al-Masmak. What do you think. I mean not to replace them but to add in top of em..



Actually I was going to tell you, it's similar to Al-Masma, and maybe it's better. But as far as I know, it hasn't entered service yet in the SAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Actually I was going to tell you, it's similar to Al-Masma, and maybe it's better. But as far as I know, it hasn't entered service yet in the SAF.



Could you please provide info about its specifications? I don't think its better than Al-Masmak bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Could you please provide info about its specifications? I don't think its better than Al-Masmak bro!



I posted the link bro, I don't know more than that, the info about this MRAP is somehow rare. However from what I got, Al-Masmak is more protected and better in mobility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*RPG-32 Al-Nishab:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*M113A2MK1J *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordanian upgrade of M113A2MK1J and M109A2:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Man is Jordan looking to buy some new Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Man is Jordan looking to buy some new Tanks



Man, for the twelfth time, our tanks are upgraded to meet NATO standards, how the hell are those tanks old:

*Al-Hussien tank:*






*M-60 Pheonix tank:*






*Khalid tank:*






Plus, it's not like we have extra money to squander on new tanks, we don't so we upgraded the existing fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@BLACKEAGLE brother which rifle does ur army use... i mean their standard assault rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @BLACKEAGLE brother which rifle does ur army use... i mean their standard assault rifle.



Each branch operate it's own standard rife:

M16 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle 

AR-15 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle 75,200+ acquired.

T91 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle 

T86 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle 

AK-74 assault rifle - 5.45x39mm assault rifle 

Heckler & Koch MP5 - 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun 

Heckler & Koch UMP - 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun

Colt 9mm SMG 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun 

Heckler & Koch MP7 - 4.6x30 Submachine gun 

Heckler & Koch G3 - 7.62 mm Battle rifle 

Heckler & Koch G36 - 5.56 mm assault rifle, the Jordanian Special Operations Forces employ the G36C.

M4 Carbine - 5.56 mm assault rifle, sold as part of a 2007 Foreign Military Sales package.Additional M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package. 8,811+ acquired

Heckler & Koch HK21 - 7.62 mm machine gun 

M60 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun 2,133+ acquired.

M240 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun 

FN MAG machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun 

Vektor SS-77 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun

Browning M2HB - 12.7 mm machine gun 1,261+ acquired. In use on tripods and as flexible gun on M113A2 Mk 1J armoured personnel carrier and other armoured vehicles.

Barrett M82A1 - .50 BMG sniper rifle 

Barrett M95 - .50 BMG sniper rifle Employed by Jordanian Special Operations Forces.

AS-50 - .50 BMG sniper rifle

McMillan Tac-50 - .50 BMG sniper rifle Used by SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).

Sako TGR-42 - .338 Lapua sniper rifle, Used by Jordanian SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).

Sako TGR-22 - .308 Winchester sniper rifle, Used by Jordanian SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).

Steyr SSG 69 - 7.62x51mm NATO sniper rifle 

SIG SG550-1 Sniper - 5.56 mm sniper rifle

DPMS Panther LR308 - 7.62 mm sniper rifle 

VSS Vintorez - 9x39mm sniper rifle used by Special forces since 2002.

Remington Model 700 - sniper rifle

Milkor MGL - 40mm grenade grenade launcher, limited use by CTB-71 and other JSOC.

M203 - 40mm grenade grenade launcher 

MK19 - 40mm grenade grenade launcher used by Royal Guard.

Remington Model 870 - Shotgun

Benelli M4 - Shotgun

Viper pistol - pistol 

Caracal F - 9 x 19 mm pistol 8,000+ acquired. 

SIG Sauer P226 - 9 x 19 mm pistol 

Glock 17, Glock 19 - 9 x 19 mm pistol 

Heckler & Koch USP - 9 x 19 mm pistol 

Beretta 92FS - 9 x 19 mm pistol 

M9 pistol - 9 x 19 mm pistol

PSS Vul - 7.62 mm pistol

FN Browning HP-35 - 9 x 19 mm pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Man, for the twelfth time, our tanks are upgraded to meet NATO standards, how the hell are those tanks old:
> 
> *Al-Hussien tank:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M-60 Pheonix tank:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khalid tank:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, it's not like we have extra money to squander on new tanks, we don't so we upgraded the existing fleet.


that is exactly the reason you new new tanks upgrading same tank 12 times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> that is exactly the reason you new new tanks upgrading same tank 12 times



I don't get you.


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't get you.



man you are upgrading the same tank again and again this affect tank in the most negative way sir please get new ones other wise you can face trouble in wars


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tacticool

kindly fire some rounds from these tanks to syrian t-72s. Can't jordan put some arty rounds on these childkillers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Hey @BLACKEAGLE post some photographs & information about the Radar Coverage that Jordan employs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Hey @BLACKEAGLE post some photographs & information about the Radar Coverage that Jordan employs !



3 AN/FPS-117 3-D Radar






Maximum range	400 km
Maximum detection altitude	100,000 ft

3 TPS-43E 3-D Radar






Maximum display range: 450 km

5 AN/TPS-63 Tactical 2-D Radar






Maximum range	370 km
Maximum detection altitude	12 km

5 Marconi S711 Radar (Upgraded by AMS UK in 2005)

Gap-filler & Border Surveillance radars

Unknown Russian 3D Radars bought in 2009 ($25 million / 804.91 million Rubles deal).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Each branch operate it's own standard rife:
> 
> M16 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle
> 
> AR-15 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle 75,200+ acquired.
> 
> T91 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle
> 
> T86 assault rifle - 5.56 mm assault rifle
> 
> AK-74 assault rifle - 5.45x39mm assault rifle
> 
> Heckler & Koch MP5 - 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun
> 
> Heckler & Koch UMP - 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun
> 
> Colt 9mm SMG 9 mm Luger Parabellum Submachine gun
> 
> Heckler & Koch MP7 - 4.6x30 Submachine gun
> 
> Heckler & Koch G3 - 7.62 mm Battle rifle
> 
> Heckler & Koch G36 - 5.56 mm assault rifle, the Jordanian Special Operations Forces employ the G36C.
> 
> M4 Carbine - 5.56 mm assault rifle, sold as part of a 2007 Foreign Military Sales package.Additional M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package. 8,811+ acquired
> 
> Heckler & Koch HK21 - 7.62 mm machine gun
> 
> M60 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun 2,133+ acquired.
> 
> M240 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun
> 
> FN MAG machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun
> 
> Vektor SS-77 machine gun - 7.62 mm machine gun
> 
> Browning M2HB - 12.7 mm machine gun 1,261+ acquired. In use on tripods and as flexible gun on M113A2 Mk 1J armoured personnel carrier and other armoured vehicles.
> 
> Barrett M82A1 - .50 BMG sniper rifle
> 
> Barrett M95 - .50 BMG sniper rifle Employed by Jordanian Special Operations Forces.
> 
> AS-50 - .50 BMG sniper rifle
> 
> McMillan Tac-50 - .50 BMG sniper rifle Used by SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).
> 
> Sako TGR-42 - .338 Lapua sniper rifle, Used by Jordanian SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).
> 
> Sako TGR-22 - .308 Winchester sniper rifle, Used by Jordanian SRR-61 (Special Reconnaissance Regiment).
> 
> Steyr SSG 69 - 7.62x51mm NATO sniper rifle
> 
> SIG SG550-1 Sniper - 5.56 mm sniper rifle
> 
> DPMS Panther LR308 - 7.62 mm sniper rifle
> 
> VSS Vintorez - 9x39mm sniper rifle used by Special forces since 2002.
> 
> Remington Model 700 - sniper rifle
> 
> Milkor MGL - 40mm grenade grenade launcher, limited use by CTB-71 and other JSOC.
> 
> M203 - 40mm grenade grenade launcher
> 
> MK19 - 40mm grenade grenade launcher used by Royal Guard.
> 
> Remington Model 870 - Shotgun
> 
> Benelli M4 - Shotgun
> 
> Viper pistol - pistol
> 
> Caracal F - 9 x 19 mm pistol 8,000+ acquired.
> 
> SIG Sauer P226 - 9 x 19 mm pistol
> 
> Glock 17, Glock 19 - 9 x 19 mm pistol
> 
> Heckler & Koch USP - 9 x 19 mm pistol
> 
> Beretta 92FS - 9 x 19 mm pistol
> 
> M9 pistol - 9 x 19 mm pistol
> 
> PSS Vul - 7.62 mm pistol
> 
> FN Browning HP-35 - 9 x 19 mm pistol



No army employs different rifles for different regiments... for special forces yes... but certainly not the whole army... ever think of the logistics issue?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No army employs different rifles for different regiments... for special forces yes... but certainly not the whole army... ever think of the logistics issue?



The army's organizational structure was traditionally based on two armored divisions and two mechanized divisions. *These have been transformed into a lighter, more mobile forces, based largely on a brigade structure and considered better capable of rapid reaction in emergencies.*

Due to the critical position of Jordan (sandwiched between Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Israel), Jordan maintains a strong defensive army, with four regional commands, the Northern command, the Central Command, the Eastern Command and the Southern Command. As of August 2004, the army was reported to be 88,000 strong, and the Northern Command is reported to consist of (2 mech, 1 infantry, 1 artillery, 1 AD brigade), the Southern Command (1 armd, 1 infantry brigade), the Central Command (1 mech, 1 lt. inf, 1 arty, 1 AD brigade), the Eastern Command (2 mech, 1 arty, 1 AD brigade), and a strategic reserve (1 Royal armoured division with 3 armd, 1 arty, 1 AD brigades). An armored division has become the core element of a strategic reserve. Each command is controlled by its Field General, but all of the commands are under the King of Jordan's control.

The Army have a full range of combat and combat supporting corps, including the Royal Maintenance Corps. Today's Jordanian military ranks are based on those of the British Army, given Jordan's military heritage.

The Jordanian military also contributes to UN peacekeeping missions worldwide, having sent contingents to Africa, Afghanistan, Croatia, Bosnia, parts of the former Soviet Union, and even as far as Haiti and East Timor. The Jordanian military has established a regional center of excellence with regards to special forces training, having received training from both the United Kingdom and the United States. Jordanian Special Forces have trained counterparts from Algeria, Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Yes but @BLACKEAGLE hes correct in saying that no army uses such an assortment of firearms unless for Special Forces because the costs & the lack of standardization (training & otherwise) would make it prohibitive ! That is why every Army has a standard Battle Rifle to be used by its standard formations throughout the Army with only the Special Forces being given specialist gear due to their role !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

USAF F-16 and PATRIOTS deployed to Jordan for joint exercise....to stay deployed in Jordan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Aeronaut @Mosamania @Armstrong @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani 

Watch after 00:31 and enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Our dear Jordanians brothers and sisters are pushing WAY above their weight considering their size. Very impressive and a very professional and dedicated army with a strong and clever leadership.

Long may it continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@BLACKEAGLE lalay post pics of eager lion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @BLACKEAGLE lalay post pics of eager lion!



There is already a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Is Jordan buying more f16s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Is Jordan buying more f16s?



RJAF has 64 F-16 as for now, it's seeking to acquire 80-90, replacing the aging F-5 and Mirage F-1 fleets. But due to the economic hardships, the process is slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> RJAF has 64 F-16 as for now, it's seeking to acquire 80-90, replacing the aging F-5 and Mirage F-1 fleets. But due to the economic hardships, the process is slow.



Dutch news reports Jordan-Netherlands almost finished a deal for 15 more F16s.
Jordanië aast op F-16&#8217;s - Binnenland | Het laatste nieuws uit Nederland leest u op Telegraaf.nl [binnenland]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Beautiful. 



Doritos11 said:


> Dutch news reports Jordan-Netherlands almost finished a deal for 15 more F16s.
> Jordanië aast op F-16&#8217;s - Binnenland | Het laatste nieuws uit Nederland leest u op Telegraaf.nl [binnenland]



I believe that Netherlands builds F-16s on its own, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Netherlands builds F-16s on its own, isn't it?



Used to, by company Fokker.
Now they are looking for F35s to replace the fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Dutch news reports Jordan-Netherlands almost finished a deal for 15 more F16s.
> Jordanië aast op F-16&#8217;s - Binnenland | Het laatste nieuws uit Nederland leest u op Telegraaf.nl [binnenland]



More F-16!  Thanx, it's fresh news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> More F-16!  Thanx, it's fresh news.



With the current situation, it is the best choice that Jordan should go for. These Aircrafts will be ready to use, and the JAF is familiar with it. We might also expect some more F-16s finding their way in to the JAF soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

BLACKEAGLE said:


> RJAF has 64 F-16 as for now, it's seeking to acquire 80-90, replacing the aging F-5 and Mirage F-1 fleets. But due to the economic hardships, the process is slow.



Exactly the same problem as with Pakistan and probably with Egypt.

Why can't we ( Jordan + Pakistan + Egypt ) team up under Turkish consultancy.
If we put all our weight on one side, we can get better deal, possibly license production and we can go on producing as many F-16s as we want,

United we can survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

salman108 said:


> Exactly the same problem as with Pakistan and probably with Egypt.
> 
> Why can't we ( Jordan + Pakistan + Egypt ) team up under Turkish consultancy.
> If we put all our weight on one side, we can get better deal, possibly license production and we can go on producing as many F-16s as we want,
> 
> United we can survive.


We may not get permission to produce them but we should go for J-10 B and some new Chinese Planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> We may not get permission to produce them but we should go for J-10 B and some new Chinese Planes



Maybe who knows? As far as my knowledge is concerned, the PAF ordered 36 J-10 is that right?


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Maybe who knows? As far as my knowledge is concerned, the PAF ordered 35 J-10 is that right?



Yes initially but as economy improves we would go for 150 of them at least and 250 J-10 B or even with this bad economy we may ask for money from our Saudi Brothers to get these weapons because we really need them fast to counter India's future plans and to stop Israel from making any funny business with Israel and other middle eastern countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Yes initially but as economy improves we would go for 150 of them at least and 250 J-10 B or even with this bad economy we may ask for money from our Saudi Brothers to get these weapons because we really need them fast to counter India's future plans and to stop Israel from making any funny business with Israel and other middle eastern countries



Well, 

As far as my knowledge is concerned, KSA never rejected anything that Pakistan would benefit from it. So yeah, I'm a big support for Pakistan along with our true friends. 

If Pakistan gets those J-10s it will boost up its military might (; ..


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well,
> 
> As far as my knowledge is concerned, KSA never rejected anything that Pakistan would benefit from it. So yeah, I'm a big support for Pakistan along with our true friends.
> 
> If Pakistan gets those J-10s it will boost up its military might (; ..



Yes I know we would go for 250 JF-17 and 150 J-10 B and hope we get them soon because really need to replace our older planes and bring these modern ones into service and Saudi Arabia if not alone can fund along with Oman UAE and Qatar and Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Yes I know we would go for 250 JF-17 and 150 J-10 B and hope we get them soon because really need to replace our older planes and bring these modern ones into service and Saudi Arabia if not alone can fund along with Oman UAE and Qatar and Kuwait



Don't worry, PAF is doing its best to modernize its own fleets. 

I don't know about the Qatari's and the others, all I know is KSA commitment to its friend is unshakable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Aeronaut

PAF Mirage-5 in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Good work, keep it up Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

Jordan has been given AIM-120 then why not egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Jordan has been given AIM-120 then why not egypt?


 The Egyptian military refuses to sign CISMOA which essentially gives the US observational powers over the military's communications and extra checks to ensure third party violations wont happen. The Egyptian military sees this as a threat to national security and so we are restricted from requesting weapons such as the AIM-120.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Any update on the F-16s delivery? :/ 
Delivery of 4 F-16&#39;s to the Jordanian Air Force - YouTube


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Any update on the F-16s delivery? :/
> Delivery of 4 F-16's to the Jordanian Air Force - YouTube



With the new delivery from Belgium, the total number of F-16 will be 80.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Royal Jordanian Navy drills with their Bahraini counterparts 
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iran socialist soldier

Can you post staff about Jordanian special forces their training weapons equipments


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

iran socialist soldier said:


> Can you post staff about Jordanian special forces their training weapons equipments



Joint Special Operations Command (Jordan) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

King Abdullah II Special Operations Training Center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Crown Prince of Jordan Hussein bin Abdullah conducts drills with special forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


>


Jordan seriously need to replace these F-15 and Mirage Planes


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @BLACKEAGLE why didn't you join the Jordanian Armed Forces ? 

They could've used someone whose a Linguists & Language Major !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @BLACKEAGLE - Why do you guys use Humvees ? I hear they are very fuel un-economical....would the Turkish Otokar Cobras be a better choice ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Oi @BLACKEAGLE - Why do you guys use Humvees ? I hear they are very fuel un-economical....would the Turkish Otokar Cobras be a better choice ?



We bought them long time ago, before starting similar home-made projects like Stallion-2, Nimir and Matador:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Jordan should have become a partner in the JF-17 program along with Oman to have a single fleet of fighters. Also this will inject more money in the project and we might be able to see the JF-17 having a dual seat in the first block-I along with composite and RD-93B(98KN).

So China, Pakistan, Jordan and Oman will have an equal share in the program of 25%... Why not Jordan launch its own Automotive Corp that will be able to make commercial vehicles like Cars, SUVs, SUTs, Vans, Coaster, Buses, Trucks and other automotive equipment. Also they can export to other countries like Syria too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

It seems Jordanian Air Force would most likely replace F-5s with the further purchase of Dutch F-16s 16 in number, still A squadron is need to fill the gap with the retirement of F-1 Mirages, though it seems Jordan is putting all the eggs in the same basket.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Luftwaffe said:


> It seems Jordanian Air Force would most likely replace F-5s with the further purchase of Dutch F-16s 16 in number, still A squadron is need to fill the gap with the retirement of F-1 Mirages, though it seems Jordan is putting all the eggs in the same basket.


Some Mirage-F1 still in active service as well as F-5, I have seen a bunch of them in airbases by Google Earth and recent drills.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Some Mirage-F1 still in active service as well as F-5, I have seen a bunch of them in airbases by Google Earth and recent drills.



Dude judging by most of Jordan's Military Equipment being of US or British Origin don't you think that you guys are on a precarious slope ? We, in Pakistan, found out to our disadvantage in the 1965 War when we were sanctioned by the United States & found our spares dwindling right before our eyes without so much as a nut or a bolt coming from the United States or any of her allies ! Heck even after the war we had to acquire the F-6s from China because we weren't even getting any spares after the War & had to ground most of our F-104s & the F-86 Sabres because of that !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Dude judging by most of Jordan's Military Equipment being of US or British Origin don't you think that you guys are on a precarious slope ? We, in Pakistan, found out to our disadvantage in the 1965 War when we were sanctioned by the United States & found our spares dwindling right before our eyes without so much as a nut or a bolt coming from the United States or any of her allies ! Heck even after the war we had to acquire the F-6s from China because we weren't even getting any spares after the War & had to ground most of our F-104s & the F-86 Sabres because of that !


That's why KADDB is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Some Mirage-F1 still in active service as well as F-5, I have seen a bunch of them in airbases by Google Earth and recent drills.


 
Not saying It should be an eastern aircraft such as Chinese JF this time around but perhaps F-1s could be replaced with Rafale but the price tag for a squadron is high enough, alternate Gripens but swedes are known to be punishers in any conflict they would completely suspend support/spares. Seems clearly Jordan has its hands full for atleast few years as F-16s are being upgraded and later on dutch F-16s will be delivered could go for MLUs. It is either "remain with F-16s" the idea is to increase capabilities so additional squadron would not be needed in place of F-1s or it is funds not avail since F-16s are being procured and upgraded.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Luftwaffe said:


> Not saying It should be an eastern aircraft such as Chinese JF this time around but perhaps F-1s could be replaced with Rafale but the price tag for a squadron is high enough, alternate Gripens but swedes are known to be punishers in any conflict they would completely suspend support/spares. Seems clearly Jordan has its hands full for atleast few years as F-16s are being upgraded and later on dutch F-16s will be delivered could go for MLUs. It is either "remain with F-16s" the idea is to increase capabilities so additional squadron would not be needed in place of F-1s or it is funds not avail since F-16s are being procured and upgraded.


The goal was to acquire as many as 80 F-16 but it was delayed. As for now, this goal has been achieved. I don't we are thinking of any other FJ other than F-16 for the next 5 years.


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hazzy997
> Delete your posts plz.



Which ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Which ones?


Haven't you deleted them?


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Haven't you deleted them?



I never posted anything here.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

In terms of performance and training quality I think Jordan and Egypt are the top two out of Arabic nations, Syria was third on my list. 

The problem with Egypt is it's tactics it still adopts. They need new strategies. Jordan has nice strategies. 

I know someone who served back then in the Jordanian army and he always tells his son and me about how good the Jordanian army was. You're talking the 80's I believe. He told me how they made him dismantle an M16 in the dark in seconds. 

What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> The problem with Egypt is it's tactics it still adopts. They need new strategies. Jordan has nice strategies.



Can you expand on that a bit, please?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

I see a professional army, an example for other Arab countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Recent exercise conducted by the JAF:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 What is the engine on the Toyota's vehicle ?? missile launchers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

FARSOLDIER said:


> What is the engine on the Toyota's vehicle ?? missile launchers?


They're Dzhigit launchers (2x Igla-S) with Sagem vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ah okey really intresting . Thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@BLACKEAGLE : Can you inform me please about the different types of fighters in service in RJAF and their respective numbers .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

FARSOLDIER said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Can you inform me please about the different types of fighters in service in RJAF and their respective numbers .


We have 80 F-16 MLU, but I don't know how many Mirages and F-5 we have as some were sold.



FARSOLDIER said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Can you inform me please about the different types of fighters in service in RJAF and their respective numbers .


Royal Jordanian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Okey . Thanks men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> Okey . Thanks men


Both Morroco and Jordan needs to have more fighter jets than they currently have Jordan should have at least fighters jets of F-16 between 100 to 150 and Morroco should also have 150 most advanced fighter jets


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We have 80 F-16 MLU, but I don't know how many Mirages and F-5 we have as some were sold.
> 
> 
> Royal Jordanian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Do you know if Jordan is acquiring or planning to acquire newer F-16 models?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend 

You'll like it 








airmarshal said:


> Do you know if Jordan is acquiring or planning to acquire newer F-16 models?


It has just ordered 15 F-16 MUL from Holand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> 
> You'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has just ordered 15 F-16 MUL from Holand.


After those get inducted what will be the total number off f-16 in your air force


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> After those get inducted what will be the total number off f-16 in your air force


80 F-16 MLU, but not sure about the exact numbers of Mirage-F1 and F-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 80 F-16 MUL, but not sure about the exact numbers of Mirage-F1 and F-5.



But MLU are older F-16 models. I meant F-16Cs. Okay I got my answer


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@BLACK EAGLE :
What are the different air to air and air to ground missiles used by the Jordanian aviation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 80 F-16 MLU, but not sure about the exact numbers of Mirage-F1 and F-5.


Than I hope Jordan soon take the number of F-16 to 108 dividing them in to 6 Squadrons with 18 Fighter Jets each


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Nice pics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Wonderful updates as always, @BLACKEAGLE

The ties between KSA and Jordan are unshakable and tied in blood, religion, language, culture, traditions and geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@BLACKEAGLE : Nice pic . It is an MLRS ? what kind of MLRS is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

FARSOLDIER said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Nice pic . It is an MLRS ? what kind of MLRS is it ?



It's HIMARS, you can see it here at 2:11:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ah yes HIMARS MLRS ! Nice material  congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

airmarshal said:


> But MLU are older F-16 models. I meant F-16Cs. Okay I got my answer


F-16 Versions - F-16 MLU :: F-16.net



FARSOLDIER said:


> @BLACK EAGLE :
> What are the different air to air and air to ground missiles used by the Jordanian aviation ?



*Air-to-Air missile*
890 AIM-9J/P/M-9 (450 AIM-9J, 340 AIM-9P,100 AIM-9M9)
AIM-9X Sidewinder
180 AIM-120C AMRAAM(130 AIM-120C-7, 50 AIM-120C-5)
64 AIM-7M Sparrow
225 R550 Magic
75 Super 530
75 R.530

*Air-to-Surface missile*
705 AGM-65G Maverick
50 AS-30L
BGM-71E/F (Mounted on Cobra)
AGM-114K/M Hellfire II in use with AH-6i, ATK C-235, AT-802U.
Hydra 70 2.75 inch rocket
DAGR in use with AH-6i, ATK C-235, AT-802U.

*Bombs*
150 MK20 Rockeye II Cluster bomb 
200 CBU-71 Cluster bomb 
BLG-66 Belouga CBU
BLU-107 Durandal anti-runway bomb
MK-82, MK-83, MK-84 Low-Drag GPBs.
Joint Direct Attack Munition
GBU-12 Paveway II

*Aircraft Pods*
Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod 
AN/ALQ-211 AIDEWS
AN/ALQ-131 Block II[35]
AN/AAQ-13 Navigation Pod
ACMI Pod
AN/ALE-47 Airborne Countermeasures Dispenser System
Royal Jordanian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Nishan said:


> Jordan+Egypt+Turkey. . have F-16s
> 
> Syria+Sudan . . .don't
> 
> Thanks MZUBAIR


lets throw in a bit of PAF too, no?


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


How many of these Jordan has ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> How many of these Jordan has ?


80

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Than I hope Jordan soon take the number of F-16 to 108 dividing them in to 6 Squadrons with 18 Fighter Jets each


 
Why? what would be the rational behind buying time and again 25+ years old airframes MLU them costs crossing more than $60m+ each.


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 80


That is good and what is its name


Luftwaffe said:


> Why? what would be the rational behind buying time and again 25+ years old airframes MLU them costs crossing more than $60m+ each.


Sir I I want them to buy latest model of F-16 and they should go for more they need more Sir because that region is again turning into a ticking Bomb which can Blast at anytime Sir


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Sir I I want them to buy latest model of F-16 and they should go for more they need more Sir because that region is again turning into a ticking Bomb which can Blast at anytime Sir


 
How many AMRAAMs do Jordanian AF have do you know how hard they tried and got them, most of F-16s have been upgraded to block 40/42/50 standards roughly more than enough capable for Jordan but these aircrafts are expensive getting airframe is not difficult or expensive upgrading them is a 25+ year F-16 bringing them to the current standards refurbishment costs alot and i mean alot...the region is not turning into it is already exploded what more can go bad syrian regime is already locked down if they attempted to attack jordan than US is surely going to teach syrian regime a lesson and russians can't do nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infoman

Jordan, Israel and Saudi Arabia are allies you don't have to worry about new equipment Israel will protect you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Jordan to receive Cheetah SPAAGs later this year - IHS Jane's 360

*The Netherlands is planning to transfer the first batch of surplus Cheetah self-propelled anti-aircraft guns (SPAAGs) to Jordan this summer, the Dutch Ministry of Defence (MinDef) announced on 17 February*.

The Cheetah is the Dutch version of the German Gepard SPAAG, which uses the chassis of the Leopard 1 tank.

*It was announced last year that 60 would be transferred to Jordan. The EUR21 million (USD29 million) deal also includes 350,000 35 mm shells for the Cheetah's Oerlikon guns, 22 40 mm Bofors 40L70 towed air-defence guns, 11 Thales Flycatcher radar systems, five Leopard 1 armoured engineering vehicles, and 14 spare Leopard 1 chassis*.

The MinDef also announced that four Jordanian soldiers are currently being trained as Cheetah trainers in the Netherlands. "In seven weeks you can only learn the basics, but we make sure they leave with enough knowledge," it quoted one of the Dutch trainers as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

HRK said:


> Jordan to receive Cheetah SPAAGs later this year - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> *The Netherlands is planning to transfer the first batch of surplus Cheetah self-propelled anti-aircraft guns (SPAAGs) to Jordan this summer, the Dutch Ministry of Defence (MinDef) announced on 17 February*.
> 
> The Cheetah is the Dutch version of the German Gepard SPAAG, which uses the chassis of the Leopard 1 tank.
> 
> *It was announced last year that 60 would be transferred to Jordan. The EUR21 million (USD29 million) deal also includes 350,000 35 mm shells for the Cheetah's Oerlikon guns, 22 40 mm Bofors 40L70 towed air-defence guns, 11 Thales Flycatcher radar systems, five Leopard 1 armoured engineering vehicles, and 14 spare Leopard 1 chassis*.
> 
> The MinDef also announced that four Jordanian soldiers are currently being trained as Cheetah trainers in the Netherlands. "In seven weeks you can only learn the basics, but we make sure they leave with enough knowledge," it quoted one of the Dutch trainers as saying.


Can't wait to see them in Jordanian camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE 

Can you post some photos of the Royal Navy Force and the Royal Coast Guard of Aqaba?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



What is the tactic-doctrine for such vehicle ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Can you post some photos of the Royal Navy Force and the Royal Coast Guard of Aqaba?


Our navy force is modest due to the fact that we only have 27 km long coast. 





Royal Naval Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ulla said:


> What is the tactic-doctrine for such vehicle ?


As our foe in the region has a formidable numbers of armored vehicles and tanks, we focus on building up anti tank vehicles. Those will be further upgraded by KADDB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


So after selling those F-16 to us How many will Jordan have and are their plans to get some more fighter jets soon ?


----------



## Inception-06

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Our navy force is modest due to the fact that we only have 27 km long coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Naval Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As our foe in the region has a formidable numbers of armored vehicles and tanks, we focus on building up anti tank vehicles. Those will be further upgraded by KADDB.



which nation is your foe ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slayer786

Icarus said:


> Seems to me that JAF has a very strong Armoured Corp.




Whats the point? Jordan is a staunch ally of USA and will never help any muslim country against Israel or USA. Infact, will probably use its weapons on other muslim countries on the pressure from USA.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Wow, nice pics of the Jordanian military, I want expecting such hardware....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Ulla said:


> What is the tactic-doctrine for such vehicle ?



The vehicle is a light Recon, Advance scouting, Border Patrol should be capable of carrying about 3-4 troops.



Ulla said:


> which nation is your foe ?



The lines in the middle east are just 'lines drawn into the sand'. Tribes and Bedouins disregard them as such. 



Slayer786 said:


> Whats the point? Jordan is a staunch ally of USA and will never help any muslim country against Israel or USA. Infact, will probably use its weapons on other muslim countries on the pressure from USA.



Your Opinion so what? Plenty of military engagements of Muslim nations have been against other Muslim States/ tribes/ people. Whats your point?

BTW @BLACKEAGLE who gave you a -1 rating?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The vehicle is a light Recon, Advance scouting, Border Patrol should be capable of carrying about 3-4 troops.
> 
> 
> 
> The lines in the middle east are just 'lines drawn into the sand'. Tribes and Bedouins disregard them as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Opinion so what? Plenty of military engagements of Muslim nations have been against other Muslim States/ tribes/ people. Whats your point?
> 
> BTW @BLACKEAGLE who gave you a -1 rating?




We are discussing about Jordanians military right now, not others. And Jordanian military will never attack Israel or U.S. interests as it is their ally. So religion goes down the drain.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Slayer786 said:


> We are discussing about Jordanians military right now, not others. And Jordanian military will never attack Israel or U.S. interests as it is their ally. So religion goes down the drain.



How about you read your post first? Then lecture me about mine.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Do KADDB produce light helicopters?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kurdi said:


> Do KADDB produce light helicopters?


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, it doesn't.



I have a cousin working there and I really wanna know, handguns and military vehicles such as the great Nimr I know we produce. What about rifles? Drones? Tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kurdi said:


> I have a cousin working there and I really wanna know, handguns and military vehicles such as the great Nimr I know we produce. What about rifles? Drones? Tanks?


MADE IN JORDAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Al-Kurdi said:


> *I have a cousin working there* and I really wanna know, handguns and military vehicles such as the great Nimr I know we produce. What about rifles? Drones? Tanks?



Why u lie


----------



## Al-Kurdi

doritos said:


> Why u lie



why u not shut your mouth?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

Al-Kurdi said:


> why u not shut your mouth?



Ur not Jordanian, just put 2 Sweden flags and put a Kurd flag on your picture


----------



## Al-Kurdi

doritos said:


> Ur not Jordanian, just put 2 Sweden flags and put a Kurd flag on your picture



I study in Sweden, so what? I don't need to prove anything to you. I love Jordan equally as I love Kurdistan but there is no oe representing the Kurds. Search on my family name if you so wish, we are well integrated in the Jordanian society since it's foundation. We were there writing the constitution. Of course there are also those putting a dark shadow over us such as the corrupt Walid Al-Kurdi. Otherwise we are heavily active in the jordanian economic sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

Al-Kurdi said:


> I study in Sweden, so what? I don't need to prove anything to you. I love Jordan equally as I love Kurdistan but there is no oe representing the Kurds. Search on my family name if you so wish, we are well integrated in the Jordanian society since it's foundation. We were there writing the constitution. Of course there are also those putting a dark shadow over us such as the corrupt Walid Al-Kurdi. Otherwise we are heavily active in the jordanian economic sectors.



I don’t believe it, but you can do what you want


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

*FIDAE 2014: Jordan to receive two CN235 gunships in coming months*

*



*
​Alliant Techsystems (ATK) plans to soon deliver to the Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) two Airbus Military CN235 twin-engine transport aircraft that it has modified into light gunships.

ATK is converting the transport platforms into gunships under a contract from the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB), and both are to be delivered in the coming months, Dave Sharpin, vice-president for strategy and business development at ATK, told _IHS Jane's_ on 28 March at FIDAE 2014 in Santiago, Chile.

One of the aircraft is to be displayed at the Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) in Jordan in early May 2014, he said.

The modification adds weapons pylons to the aircraft that mount laser-guided AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles and 2.75 inch (70 mm) rocket pods. The airship is also fitted with ATK's M230LF 30 mm link-fed chain gun on its side, Sharpin said.

Other systems integrated on the aircraft include electro-optical targeting systems, a laser designator, AAR-47/ALE-47 aircraft self-protection equipment, and a synthetic aperture radar, according to an ATK factsheet.
​An ATK Mission System is used to manage day and night reconnaissance and fire control capabilities, as well as the platform's ability to acquire, monitor, and track targets. The side-mounted M230LF can automatically align with a target after being cued by a camera and mission management and fire control software.


FIDAE 2014: Jordan to receive two CN235 gunships in coming months - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Are you expecting any new Fighter Jet deal in coming months or couple of years and are there some planes on order which you have to receive yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Are you expecting any new Fighter Jet deal in coming months or couple of years and are there some planes on order which you have to receive yet ?



Possible deals could be either F-16 Block 52 or Euro Typhoons. There are rumors saudi arabia could be funding the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> Possible deals could be either F-16 Block 52 or Euro Typhoons. There are rumors saudi arabia could be funding the deal.


Yes I know of that and hope they go for it Saudis love to fund they also offered Morocco to fund their weapons deals and they should go for them man even UAE has around 150 Fighter Jets Jordan should have at least 150 + Fighter Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Yes I know of that and hope they go for it Saudis love to fund they also offered Morocco to fund their weapons deals and they should go for them man even UAE has around 150 Fighter Jets Jordan should have at least 150 + Fighter Jets



Most like 18-24 aircrafts to replace F-5s. After 13 F-16s are transferred to Pakistan, Jordan would be left with 65 F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> Most like 18-24 aircrafts to replace F-5s.


That is good yes F-5 should be replaced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

These folks look tough  ... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Next time you respect the soldiers of other nations you motherfucker. 

Rebels murdered by Jordan today(which claims to support Syrian opposition):
















.............................

Jordanian army murders Syrian refugees:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Next time you respect the soldiers of other nations you motherfucker.
> 
> Rebels murdered by Jordan today(which claims to support Syrian opposition):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................
> 
> Jordanian army murders Syrian refugees:


@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar



Oh now you're innocent after disrespecting the Palestinians killed this morning and wishing more death upon our soldiers, people that I know personally had their son killed and you're celebrating you evil coward. You reap what you sow:


Jordan: A Long History of Collaboration  --  MER FlashBack

Jordan, under the Hashemite regime originally installed by British imperialism, has been working closely with the Zionist movement ever since World War II, and subsequently with the American CIA. For those interested in the detailed history of how this collaboration began, the excellent book, COLLABORATION ACROSS THE JORDAN by Professor Avi Schlaim at Oxford University, makes for fascinating reading. It is widely believed, in fact, that King Hussein tried to give the Israelis secret warning of Arab plans to attack before the 1973 war, and had been secretly working ever-more closely with the Israelis personally ever since the 1967 war.

After a period of public caution, including at the time of the Gulf War, the Hashemite Regime has clearly decided to defy its own people and turn on the Arab world by making its alliance with Israel and the U.S. de jure rather than de facto. This period began with the very public signing of the Israeli-Jordanian Peace Treaty a few years ago, King Hussein's public visits to Israel, and a major shift in economic and political priorities in recent years. Last month's Jordanian involvement in the first-ever joint Israeli/Turkish/American military maneuvers in the region was one more clear indication of Hashemite intentions. Increasingly close collaboration with senior officials of the Israeli government, including the Defense Minister and Ariel Sharon, one of the most notorious anti-Palestinian Israelis, has been escalating in the past two years.

Meanwhile of course the Jordanian secret police, the Muhabarat, have been increasingly active in undermining and repressing all who oppose these policies in talk or deed. A few months ago MER published a first-hand description of what is done to university students who even dared to discuss the possibility of organizing an independent student union -- they were seriously threatened and intimidated and hundreds of heavily armed troops showed up at the university to prevent any meeting. Subsequently MER was also threatened and disinformation has been spread about MER.

..................

..............

Army officers torture anybody who speaks against the British installed regime:

Jordan: Torture in Prisons Routine and Widespread | Human Rights Watch

(Amman, October 8, 2008) - Jordan should end routine and widespread torture in its prisons, Human Rights Watch said in a new report released today. Human Rights Watch called on the government to overhaul mechanisms for investigating, disciplining and prosecuting abusers, and in particular to transfer prosecutor's investigations into prison abuse from police to civilian prosecutors.

The 95-page report, "Torture and Impunity in Jordan's Prisons: Reforms Fail to Tackle Widespread Abuse," documents credible allegations of ill-treatment, often amounting to torture, from 66 out of 110 prisoners interviewed at random in 2007 and 2008, and in each of the seven of Jordan's 10 prisons visited. Human Rights Watch's evidence suggests that five prison directors personally participated in torturing detainees. 

"Torture in Jordan's prison system is widespread even two years after King Abdullah called for reforms to stop it once and for all," said Sarah Leah Whitson, Middle East director at Human Rights Watch. "The mechanisms for preventing torture by holding torturers accountable are simply not working." 

The most common forms of torture include beatings with cables and sticks and the suspension by the wrists from metal grates for hours at a time, during which guards flog a defenseless prisoner. Prison guards also torture prisoners for perceived infractions of prison rules. Human Rights Watch found evidence that at times Islamists accused or convicted of crimes against national security (Tanzimat) were punished en masse. 

Prison officials say beatings and other ill-treatment are isolated incidents and that a prison reform program initiated in 2006 is improving prison conditions and accountability for abuse. Human Rights Watch's research shows that while the reform program may well be improving the chief areas of its focus - health services, overcrowding, visitation, and recreation facilities - impunity for physical abuse remains the norm. 

.....................


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Oh now you're innocent after disrespecting the Palestinians killed this morning and wishing more death upon our soldiers, people that I know personally had their son killed and you're celebrating you evil coward. You reap what you sow:
> 
> 
> Jordan: A Long History of Collaboration -- MER FlashBack
> 
> Jordan, under the Hashemite regime originally installed by British imperialism, has been working closely with the Zionist movement ever since World War II, and subsequently with the American CIA. For those interested in the detailed history of how this collaboration began, the excellent book, COLLABORATION ACROSS THE JORDAN by Professor Avi Schlaim at Oxford University, makes for fascinating reading. It is widely believed, in fact, that King Hussein tried to give the Israelis secret warning of Arab plans to attack before the 1973 war, and had been secretly working ever-more closely with the Israelis personally ever since the 1967 war.
> 
> After a period of public caution, including at the time of the Gulf War, the Hashemite Regime has clearly decided to defy its own people and turn on the Arab world by making its alliance with Israel and the U.S. de jure rather than de facto. This period began with the very public signing of the Israeli-Jordanian Peace Treaty a few years ago, King Hussein's public visits to Israel, and a major shift in economic and political priorities in recent years. Last month's Jordanian involvement in the first-ever joint Israeli/Turkish/American military maneuvers in the region was one more clear indication of Hashemite intentions. Increasingly close collaboration with senior officials of the Israeli government, including the Defense Minister and Ariel Sharon, one of the most notorious anti-Palestinian Israelis, has been escalating in the past two years.
> 
> Meanwhile of course the Jordanian secret police, the Muhabarat, have been increasingly active in undermining and repressing all who oppose these policies in talk or deed. A few months ago MER published a first-hand description of what is done to university students who even dared to discuss the possibility of organizing an independent student union -- they were seriously threatened and intimidated and hundreds of heavily armed troops showed up at the university to prevent any meeting. Subsequently MER was also threatened and disinformation has been spread about MER.
> 
> ..................
> 
> ..............
> 
> Army officers torture anybody who speaks against the British installed regime:
> 
> Jordan: Torture in Prisons Routine and Widespread | Human Rights Watch
> 
> (Amman, October 8, 2008) - Jordan should end routine and widespread torture in its prisons, Human Rights Watch said in a new report released today. Human Rights Watch called on the government to overhaul mechanisms for investigating, disciplining and prosecuting abusers, and in particular to transfer prosecutor's investigations into prison abuse from police to civilian prosecutors.
> 
> The 95-page report, "Torture and Impunity in Jordan's Prisons: Reforms Fail to Tackle Widespread Abuse," documents credible allegations of ill-treatment, often amounting to torture, from 66 out of 110 prisoners interviewed at random in 2007 and 2008, and in each of the seven of Jordan's 10 prisons visited. Human Rights Watch's evidence suggests that five prison directors personally participated in torturing detainees.
> 
> "Torture in Jordan's prison system is widespread even two years after King Abdullah called for reforms to stop it once and for all," said Sarah Leah Whitson, Middle East director at Human Rights Watch. "The mechanisms for preventing torture by holding torturers accountable are simply not working."
> 
> The most common forms of torture include beatings with cables and sticks and the suspension by the wrists from metal grates for hours at a time, during which guards flog a defenseless prisoner. Prison guards also torture prisoners for perceived infractions of prison rules. Human Rights Watch found evidence that at times Islamists accused or convicted of crimes against national security (Tanzimat) were punished en masse.
> 
> Prison officials say beatings and other ill-treatment are isolated incidents and that a prison reform program initiated in 2006 is improving prison conditions and accountability for abuse. Human Rights Watch's research shows that while the reform program may well be improving the chief areas of its focus - health services, overcrowding, visitation, and recreation facilities - impunity for physical abuse remains the norm.
> 
> .....................


@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar 

I hope this thread will be kept clean.


----------



## Falcon29

King Abdullah of Jordan with Blackwater 'security firm' which is known for murdering Iraqi women and children:








BLACKEAGLE said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar
> 
> I hope this thread will be kept clean.



You reap what you sow you terrorist, you better never never ever again mock our dead people or the everything will become hell for you and your stupid British anti Arab anti Muslim regime. Don't mock the fallen heroes of the Palestinian people you sick deranged Israeli terrorist supporter. Go kill more Syrian ciivlians you cowards.

World Report 2013: Jordan | Human Rights Watch

*Freedom of Expression*
Jordan criminalizes speech that is critical of the king, government officials and institutions, Islam, as well as speech deemed defamatory to other persons. In 2010, a revision of the penal code increased penalties for some speech offenses and the 2010 Law on Information System Crimes extended these provisions to online expression. In September, amendments to the Press and Publications Law broadened speech restrictions on online publications, also holding website managers responsible for user comments.

In 2012, the legal aid unit of the Amman-based Center for Defending Freedom of Journalists assisted journalists with 10 ongoing criminal cases for speech in violation of articles 5 and 7 of the Press and Publications Law requiring journalists to be “objective.”

In April, military prosecutors charged Jamal al-Muhtasab, editor of Gerasanews website, with “subverting the system of government” for an article concerning the king’s supposed intervention in a corruption investigation. Al-Muhtasab spent several weeks in detention before being released on bail. The case was pending at this writing. In February, military prosecutors also charged Ahmad Oweidi al-‘Abbadi, a former member of parliament, with subverting the system of government because he had peacefully advocated making Jordan a republic. He was also released on bail with the case pending. In January, the State Security Court (SSC) sentenced protester ‘Uday Abu ‘Issa to two years in prison for “undermining his majesty’s dignity” because he had set fire to a poster with the king’s picture in Madaba. The king pardoned Abu ‘Issa in February.

*Freedom of Assembly and Association*
Under the amended Public Gatherings Law, which took effect in March 2011, Jordanians no longer required government permission to hold public meetings or demonstrations. However, during 2012 prosecutors began resorting instead to charging protesters with “unlawful gatherings,” under article 165 of the penal code.

Hundreds of protests demanding political and economic reforms occurred in urban and rural areas throughout the kingdom. Groups calling themselves the Popular Youth Movement in many towns protested against corruption, the government’s economic policies, and the new election law, and called for an end to military-dominated trials of civilians in the SSC.

The government’s decision to lift gas and fuel subsidies in November fueled protests, some of them violent and featuring once-rare calls for the king’s ouster. Security agencies arrested an estimated 250 people within the first two weeks of the protests; 89 of them were summoned to appear before the military prosecutor on charges that included unlawful gathering. Authorities dispersed protesters using teargas and rubber bullets.

Authorities continue to try protesters in SSCs, which under the Jordanian Constitution have jurisdiction only over high treason, espionage, terrorism, and drug charges. In March, security forces arrested at least eight protesters from the southern town of Tafila in one such protest, referring them to the SSC for “unlawful gathering.” At a March 31 protest in Amman for their release, police detained 13 protesters whom the military prosecutor at the SSC charged with “insulting the king,” “unlawful gathering,” and “subverting the system of government in the kingdom or inciting to resist it.” They were released on bail in mid-April. In a series of arrests in early September, security forces arrested well over a dozen peaceful reform activists, including eight from Tafila, two from Karak, and seven from Amman. All were charged under terrorism provisions, which place them under the purview of the military-dominated State Security Court. All remained in detention at this writing.

*Refugees and Migrants*
Over 100,000 persons from Syria have sought refuge in Jordan. In July, the government took all newly arriving Syrian refugees to al-Za’tari camp near the Syrian border, which very few have been able to leave. The change ended the previous policy under which Syrians fleeing the conflict could move freely in Jordan if they had a Jordanian guarantor. By October, the more than 30,000 refugees in the camp had rioted several times over the closure and harsh conditions.

Since April 2012, Jordan confined Palestinians who arrived from Syria in separate facilities: Cyber City and King Abdullah Park, in Ramtha, and denied them freedom of movement. Jordanian authorities forcibly returned at least nine Palestinians from Syria and threatened others at gunpoint with deportation, in an apparent display of discriminatory treatment of refugees according to their national origin.

.....................
*Torture, Arbitrary Detention, and Administrative Detention*
Perpetrators of torture enjoy near-total impunity. The redress process begins with a deficient complaint mechanism, continues with lackluster investigations and prosecutions, and ends in a police court, where two of three judges are police-appointed police officers.

In March, police officers beat close to 30 demonstrators in an anti-government rally with truncheons, kicked them, and slammed their heads into the walls at a police station; two fainted from the ill-treatment. The results of a reported internal police inquiry were not made public. Lawyers for and relatives of peaceful anti-government protesters detained and charged under terrorism laws in January and September also reported physical ill-treatment at police stations in addition to prolonged solitary confinement in pre-trial detention.

On November 16, 2011, Najm al-Din ‘Azayiza, a 20-year-old man from Ramtha, died from asphyxiation on his third day in detention at the Military Intelligence offices in the Rashid suburb of Amman. The government did not adequately investigate his death.

..........

Your whole army is created to protect the British installed Jordanian regime and you dare disrespect the resistance heroes who fight an immoral occupation, you sick Arabs all of your armies are created to kill your civilians except us Palestinians they're there to fight for our survival and rights and dignity and you dare mock our dead you coward you're going to regret the day you were born for ever daring to disrespect God's soldiers soon the Syrian rebels will bomb your terrorist forces.


----------



## rockstar08

mashallah , its so good to see Jordan have a nice cool armed forces and well equipped .
can any Jordanian member enlighten me that why Jordan never try have any JV , with Pakistan ? just like mow KSA is interested in JF , why cant Jordan do same ? plus as for naval they can collaborate with F-22p program .. its a potent ship .
what you guys think /.?


----------



## Zarvan

rockstar08 said:


> mashallah , its so good to see Jordan have a nice cool armed forces and well equipped .
> can any Jordanian member enlighten me that why Jordan never try have any JV , with Pakistan ? just like mow KSA is interested in JF , why cant Jordan do same ? plus as for naval they can collaborate with F-22p program .. its a potent ship .
> what you guys think /.?


Jordan doesn't nee Navy even if they want to get something few missile boats like we got from Turkey will do the job really small ones but equipped with good missiles What the need to focus is on getting some new Tanks and also increasing Fighter Jets in their Air Force man they should have at least 150 + Fighter Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

Nice

Nice


----------



## rockstar08

Zarvan said:


> Jordan doesn't nee Navy even if they want to get something few missile boats like we got from Turkey will do the job really small ones but equipped with good missiles What the need to focus is on getting some new Tanks and also increasing Fighter Jets in their Air Force man they should have at least 150 + Fighter Jets



they must have some future plans to induct some new birds !


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> they must have some future plans to induct some new birds !



Most of their plans have been deferred due to the Syrian Civil War.


----------



## Neptune

Turkish Gendarmerie JÖAK during a training with Unit 14 in Jordan:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Focus on Jordan series: Following British troops on Ex Pashtun Lynx in Jordan as well as detailing the shared history that forms the warm relationship between the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

King Abdullah being the jump master 






















http://jaf.mil.jo/Arabic/news/Pages/جلالة-القائد-الأعلى-يشارك-في-تمرين-عسكري-في-العمليات-الخاصة-اليوم.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

King Abdullah being the Jumpmater

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Jordan Seeks To Convert C-295 Into Gunship*
Jun. 17, 2014 - 01:44PM | 
By ANDREW CHUTER




*
PARIS*— Jordan is stepping up its gunship capability following the signing of a deal with aircraft builder Airbus Military and weapons supplier ATK to convert one of the C-295 transports in service with its Air Force into an aerial enforcer.

The Jordanian state-owned King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau signed a deal at Eurosatory to work cooperatively with ATK and Airbus to develop a C-295 gunship.

The twin turboprop C-295 is best known as a transport aircraft but is increasingly being offered in special mission roles. The Jordanian deal is the first time it will be used as a gunship.

The signing comes just weeks after the Royal Jordanian Air Force took delivery of two smaller Airbus CN-235 transports converted into the gunship role, where they are known as the AC-235.

The AC-295 gunship configuration will be based on the AC-235, which includes integrated mission and fire control systems, electro-optical and radar sensors, Hellfire missiles, ATK’s side-mounted M230 30mm chain gun, an integrated defensive suite, and 2.75-inch guided rockets.

Jordan’s Prince Feisal bin Al Hussein told Defense News the AC-235 order had effectively acted as “proof of concept” machines to demonstrate the capability ahead of the deal for the larger aircraft.

Prince Feisal said the AC-295 gunship offered improved performance and endurance compared with the smaller aircraft.

“The weapons are essentially the same but the bigger fuselage gives us greater flexibility for incorporating sensors and other systems. Endurance is also improved with the AC-295 being able to fly for nine hours compared with the two-and-a-half to three hours of the AC-235. The bigger aircraft also has an air-to-air refueling capability,” he said.

Prince Feisal said use of an aircraft already in the inventory would significantly speed up delivery.

The prince would not confirm final fleet numbers but a source said it was possible a new aircraft would also be purchased from Airbus Military to round out the total Jordanian gunship capability to four aircraft.

Jordan Seeks To Convert C-295 Into Gunship | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Jordan’s CN-235/ C295 Pocket Gunships*
Jun 17, 201418:43 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff

Jordan adding another gunship – C295 this time; APKWS laser-guided rockets to equip Jordanian gunships.

*June 17/14: +1 C295.*King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB), ATK, and Airbus Defence and Space have signed an agreement to cooperatively work together on a C295 gunship version. ATK will convert 1 of Jordan’s 2 serving C295s, using the same weapon and sensor suite as the AC-235s.

With the Middle East descending into chaos amidst American inaction, Jordan’s additional gunship order is just a sign of the times. Adding a C295 alongside the smaller CN-235s has the side effect of widening the market potential for their Airbus gunship offerings. Sources: Arabian Aerospace, “Jordan signs for C295 gunship partnership”.
*May 7/14: Weapons.*Jordan has formally signed a Letter of Offer and Acceptance via the US Navy for BAE’s APKWS-IIlaser-guided 70mm rocket, which will be deployed on the kingdom’s CN-235 light gunships. This marks the guided rocket’s 1st export sale.

APKWS rockets give the gunships an intermediate option between the 30mm gun, and heavier AGM-114 Hellfire laser-guided missiles. A 70mm rocket is perfectly adequate for most counter-insurgency situations, is less expensive than a Hellfire, and can be carried in a pod that holds 7 guided rockets on the hardpoint instead of 2 Hellfires. Sources: BAE, “Kingdom of Jordan to Purchase BAE Systems’ Precision Rockets to Strengthen Military”

In February 2011, with unrest engulfing the Middle East, ATK announced a project with Jordan to turn 2 Jordanian CN-235 light transport aircraft into small aerial gunships. In June 2014, they were so pleased by the results that they decided to convert one of their larger C295s.

The aircraft pack electro-optical targeting systems that include a laser designator, aircraft self-protection equipment, and a weapons suite of Hellfire laser-guided missiles, laser-guided APKWS-II 70mm/2.75 inch rockets, and the same M230 link-fed 30mm chain gun that equips AH-64 Apache helicopters. The weapons are all controlled by ATK’s STAR mission system, turning the Airbus light transports into lethal but relatively inexpensive counter-insurgency platforms…

*The Gunship Opportunity*
Aerial gunships are extremely useful in a number of military scenarios, but most involve internal security, counter-insurgency, and special forces work. Their slow speed and regular flight patterns while firing can make them very vulnerable to air defenses, which sharply limits their usefulness in full scale warfare. On the other hand, they can be devastating against insurgents with few to no air defense systems.

US Special Operations Command AC-130H Spectre and AC-130U Spooky gunships are the best known examples of this type, and offer withering firepower. At over $100 million apiece, however, their price tag is a bit steep for most countries. It was even a bit steep for US SOCOM, who needed a cheaper option. Interest in using the C-27J Spartan light tactical transport was stymied, but Italy stepped in to help Alenia create the MC-27J Praetorian as a lower-priced option for the global market.

Meanwhile, ATK and Airbus are looking to leverage the wide global reach of Airbus’ popular CN-235 family. Jordan gave them that opportunity, and they hope that the industrial partnership opens up a strong niche for them, too. Especially in their own region. ATK:

“Modifications included the installation of an electro-optical targeting system, a laser designator, aircraft self-protection equipment, a synthetic aperture radar and an armaments capability that provides sustained and precise firepower in a variety of scenarios using Hellfire laser-guided missiles, 2.75-inch rockets, and a side-mounted M230 link-fed 30mm chain gun. The ATK-supplied gun is controlled by the fire-control system, automatically linking the gun’s aim point to the selected target of interest, as illuminated by the mission operators using the laser designator. These capabilities are integrated with and controlled by ATK’s Mission System that provides both day and night reconnaissance and fire control capabilities, and the ability to acquire, monitor and track items of interest.”

In addition to competition from the MC-27J, they’ll also have to compete against roll-on weapon kits are being developed for C-130 Hercules aircraft, notably the KC-130J Harvest Hawk, and US SOCOM’s MC-130W Combat Spear (C-130H conversion) and AC-130J Ghostrider. A number of countries around the world operate C-130s, which could make roll-on arms kits very attractive on the global market.

*
June 17/14: +1 C295*.King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB), ATK, and Airbus Defence and Space have signed an agreement to cooperatively work together on a C295 gunship version. ATK will convert 1 of Jordan’s 2 serving C295s, using the same weapon and sensor suite as the AC-235s.

With the Middle East descending into chaos amidst American inaction, Jordan’s additional gunship order is just a sign of the times. Adding a C295 alongside the smaller CN-235s has the side effect of widening the market potential for their Airbus gunship offerings. Sources: Arabian Aerospace, “Jordan signs for C295 gunship partnership”.
*
May 7/14: Weapons.*Jordan has formally signed a Letter of Offer and Acceptance via the US Navy for BAE’s APKWS-IIlaser-guided 70mm rocket, which will be deployed on the kingdom’s CN-235 light gunships. This marks the guided rocket’s 1st export sale.

APKWS rockets give the gunships an intermediate option between the 30mm gun, and heavier AGM-114 Hellfire laser-guided missiles. A 70mm rocket is perfectly adequate for most counter-insurgency situations, is less expensive than a Hellfire, and can be carried in a pod that holds 7 guided rockets on the hardpoint instead of 2 Hellfires. Sources: BAE, “Kingdom of Jordan to Purchase BAE Systems’ Precision Rockets to Strengthen Military”.

*May 1/14: Delivery.*ATK and KADDB (King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau) deliver the first modified CASA-235 light gunship to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, albeit a year beyond the original date of Spring 2013. The aircraft will be featured from May 6-8th, during the 10th edition of Jordan’s SOFEX Special Operations Conference and Exhibition. Sources: ATK, “ATK Delivers Fully Outfitted Light Gunship to Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan”.

*Dec 4/13: Testing.*ATK has completed the first flight test for the Kingdom of Jordan’s CASA-235 light gunship aircraft, to validate the installed weapons and gun system. No delivery date is given, but the beginning of flight tests is a good sign for the program, and for the market availability of an AC-235 offering. Sources: ATK, “ATK Completes First Flight Test of its Light Gunship for Kingdom of Jordan”.

*Feb 19/11:*ATK announces the co-development agreement with Jordan’sKing Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau



(KADDB). ATK’s scope of work includes development, systems integration, aircraft modification, and testing. Work will be performed in Jordan, and at ATK facilities in Fort Worth, TX, Mesa, AZ and Pelham, AL. Subject to U.S. government export licensing approval, the modified aircraft are expected to be delivered by the late spring of 2013.

The various “order of battle” databases don’t list any existing Jordanian CN-235s yet. 3 squadron flies a pair of larger EADS-CASA C-295Ms out of King Abdullah AB in Amman, and the same base reportedly holds Prince Hashim Bin Abdullah II Aviation Brigade’s 31 squadron and its AN-32B special operations aircraft, but CN-235s are not listed. A pair of CN-235s were reportedly rented for a while from Turkey, and a set of 2006 reports discussed the kingdom’s reported interest in buying 2 from co-developer Digiranta in Indonesia, but the fate of that deal was never announced. If a quiet deal hasn’t already been done, Jordan’s challenge would be to arrange a fast enough delivery to maintain the conversion project’s spring 2013 schedule.

The joint release acknowledges that KADDB has never done an aircraft modification, but they hope to create a project with sales appeal throughout the region. ATK’s Special Mission Aircraft product portfolio has included a variety of surveillance platforms, but the gunship is a step beyond for them, too. ATK Missile Products Group President Mike Kahn says the firm sees opportunities in Asia and Latin America for similar capabilities, and has had some initial discussions, but the contract with Jordan will be the stepping stone:

“This is really the first step. Countries without a big budget but with a need for some light attack capability on either their existing aircraft, or to modify aircraft that they are buying, will have the option with our package. It is a cost-competitive option as we can work with a wide variety of aircraft.”

Sources:ATK



|Flight International

Jordan’s CN-235/ C295 Pocket Gunships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Abu Nasar said:


> *Jordan’s CN-235/ C295 Pocket Gunships*
> Jun 17, 201418:43 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff
> 
> Jordan adding another gunship – C295 this time; APKWS laser-guided rockets to equip Jordanian gunships.
> 
> *June 17/14: +1 C295.*King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB), ATK, and Airbus Defence and Space have signed an agreement to cooperatively work together on a C295 gunship version. ATK will convert 1 of Jordan’s 2 serving C295s, using the same weapon and sensor suite as the AC-235s.
> 
> With the Middle East descending into chaos amidst American inaction, Jordan’s additional gunship order is just a sign of the times. Adding a C295 alongside the smaller CN-235s has the side effect of widening the market potential for their Airbus gunship offerings. Sources: Arabian Aerospace, “Jordan signs for C295 gunship partnership”.
> *May 7/14: Weapons.*Jordan has formally signed a Letter of Offer and Acceptance via the US Navy for BAE’s APKWS-IIlaser-guided 70mm rocket, which will be deployed on the kingdom’s CN-235 light gunships. This marks the guided rocket’s 1st export sale.
> 
> APKWS rockets give the gunships an intermediate option between the 30mm gun, and heavier AGM-114 Hellfire laser-guided missiles. A 70mm rocket is perfectly adequate for most counter-insurgency situations, is less expensive than a Hellfire, and can be carried in a pod that holds 7 guided rockets on the hardpoint instead of 2 Hellfires. Sources: BAE, “Kingdom of Jordan to Purchase BAE Systems’ Precision Rockets to Strengthen Military”
> 
> In February 2011, with unrest engulfing the Middle East, ATK announced a project with Jordan to turn 2 Jordanian CN-235 light transport aircraft into small aerial gunships. In June 2014, they were so pleased by the results that they decided to convert one of their larger C295s.
> 
> The aircraft pack electro-optical targeting systems that include a laser designator, aircraft self-protection equipment, and a weapons suite of Hellfire laser-guided missiles, laser-guided APKWS-II 70mm/2.75 inch rockets, and the same M230 link-fed 30mm chain gun that equips AH-64 Apache helicopters. The weapons are all controlled by ATK’s STAR mission system, turning the Airbus light transports into lethal but relatively inexpensive counter-insurgency platforms…
> 
> *The Gunship Opportunity*
> Aerial gunships are extremely useful in a number of military scenarios, but most involve internal security, counter-insurgency, and special forces work. Their slow speed and regular flight patterns while firing can make them very vulnerable to air defenses, which sharply limits their usefulness in full scale warfare. On the other hand, they can be devastating against insurgents with few to no air defense systems.
> 
> US Special Operations Command AC-130H Spectre and AC-130U Spooky gunships are the best known examples of this type, and offer withering firepower. At over $100 million apiece, however, their price tag is a bit steep for most countries. It was even a bit steep for US SOCOM, who needed a cheaper option. Interest in using the C-27J Spartan light tactical transport was stymied, but Italy stepped in to help Alenia create the MC-27J Praetorian as a lower-priced option for the global market.
> 
> Meanwhile, ATK and Airbus are looking to leverage the wide global reach of Airbus’ popular CN-235 family. Jordan gave them that opportunity, and they hope that the industrial partnership opens up a strong niche for them, too. Especially in their own region. ATK:
> 
> “Modifications included the installation of an electro-optical targeting system, a laser designator, aircraft self-protection equipment, a synthetic aperture radar and an armaments capability that provides sustained and precise firepower in a variety of scenarios using Hellfire laser-guided missiles, 2.75-inch rockets, and a side-mounted M230 link-fed 30mm chain gun. The ATK-supplied gun is controlled by the fire-control system, automatically linking the gun’s aim point to the selected target of interest, as illuminated by the mission operators using the laser designator. These capabilities are integrated with and controlled by ATK’s Mission System that provides both day and night reconnaissance and fire control capabilities, and the ability to acquire, monitor and track items of interest.”
> 
> In addition to competition from the MC-27J, they’ll also have to compete against roll-on weapon kits are being developed for C-130 Hercules aircraft, notably the KC-130J Harvest Hawk, and US SOCOM’s MC-130W Combat Spear (C-130H conversion) and AC-130J Ghostrider. A number of countries around the world operate C-130s, which could make roll-on arms kits very attractive on the global market.
> 
> *June 17/14: +1 C295*.King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB), ATK, and Airbus Defence and Space have signed an agreement to cooperatively work together on a C295 gunship version. ATK will convert 1 of Jordan’s 2 serving C295s, using the same weapon and sensor suite as the AC-235s.
> 
> With the Middle East descending into chaos amidst American inaction, Jordan’s additional gunship order is just a sign of the times. Adding a C295 alongside the smaller CN-235s has the side effect of widening the market potential for their Airbus gunship offerings. Sources: Arabian Aerospace, “Jordan signs for C295 gunship partnership”.
> *May 7/14: Weapons.*Jordan has formally signed a Letter of Offer and Acceptance via the US Navy for BAE’s APKWS-IIlaser-guided 70mm rocket, which will be deployed on the kingdom’s CN-235 light gunships. This marks the guided rocket’s 1st export sale.
> 
> APKWS rockets give the gunships an intermediate option between the 30mm gun, and heavier AGM-114 Hellfire laser-guided missiles. A 70mm rocket is perfectly adequate for most counter-insurgency situations, is less expensive than a Hellfire, and can be carried in a pod that holds 7 guided rockets on the hardpoint instead of 2 Hellfires. Sources: BAE, “Kingdom of Jordan to Purchase BAE Systems’ Precision Rockets to Strengthen Military”.
> 
> *May 1/14: Delivery.*ATK and KADDB (King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau) deliver the first modified CASA-235 light gunship to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, albeit a year beyond the original date of Spring 2013. The aircraft will be featured from May 6-8th, during the 10th edition of Jordan’s SOFEX Special Operations Conference and Exhibition. Sources: ATK, “ATK Delivers Fully Outfitted Light Gunship to Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan”.
> 
> *Dec 4/13: Testing.*ATK has completed the first flight test for the Kingdom of Jordan’s CASA-235 light gunship aircraft, to validate the installed weapons and gun system. No delivery date is given, but the beginning of flight tests is a good sign for the program, and for the market availability of an AC-235 offering. Sources: ATK, “ATK Completes First Flight Test of its Light Gunship for Kingdom of Jordan”.
> 
> *Feb 19/11:*ATK announces the co-development agreement with Jordan’sKing Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau
> 
> 
> 
> (KADDB). ATK’s scope of work includes development, systems integration, aircraft modification, and testing. Work will be performed in Jordan, and at ATK facilities in Fort Worth, TX, Mesa, AZ and Pelham, AL. Subject to U.S. government export licensing approval, the modified aircraft are expected to be delivered by the late spring of 2013.
> 
> The various “order of battle” databases don’t list any existing Jordanian CN-235s yet. 3 squadron flies a pair of larger EADS-CASA C-295Ms out of King Abdullah AB in Amman, and the same base reportedly holds Prince Hashim Bin Abdullah II Aviation Brigade’s 31 squadron and its AN-32B special operations aircraft, but CN-235s are not listed. A pair of CN-235s were reportedly rented for a while from Turkey, and a set of 2006 reports discussed the kingdom’s reported interest in buying 2 from co-developer Digiranta in Indonesia, but the fate of that deal was never announced. If a quiet deal hasn’t already been done, Jordan’s challenge would be to arrange a fast enough delivery to maintain the conversion project’s spring 2013 schedule.
> 
> The joint release acknowledges that KADDB has never done an aircraft modification, but they hope to create a project with sales appeal throughout the region. ATK’s Special Mission Aircraft product portfolio has included a variety of surveillance platforms, but the gunship is a step beyond for them, too. ATK Missile Products Group President Mike Kahn says the firm sees opportunities in Asia and Latin America for similar capabilities, and has had some initial discussions, but the contract with Jordan will be the stepping stone:
> 
> “This is really the first step. Countries without a big budget but with a need for some light attack capability on either their existing aircraft, or to modify aircraft that they are buying, will have the option with our package. It is a cost-competitive option as we can work with a wide variety of aircraft.”
> 
> Sources:ATK
> 
> 
> 
> |Flight International
> 
> Jordan’s CN-235/ C295 Pocket Gunships






AT SOFEX 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Jordan to convert C295 military transport plane into gunship*

AMMAN (BNS): Jordan has inked an agreement with Europe's Airbus Defence and Space and US's ATK to convert one of its two C295 military transport aircraft into a gunship.

Under the agreement, Airbus and ATK will cooperatively work with the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) of Jordan in converting the aircraft operated by the Royal Jordanian Air Force into gunship configuration.

The new configuration AC295 will join two AC-235 gunships that were delivered to Jordan by ATK in May this year.

The AC295 gunship configuration will be based on the AC-235 light gunship which includes integrated mission and fire control systems, electro-optical and radar sensors, Hellfire missiles, ATK's side-mounted M230 30mm chain gun, an integrated defensive suite and 2.75 inch guided rockets, Airbus Military announced.


Read more: Jordan to convert C295 military transport plane into gunship | Terminal X

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

doritos said:


> I don’t believe it, but you can do what you want


 I don't understand who the hell you think you are to be judging other people, you should know that reality doesn't conform to your narrow mindset. And yes, the al-kurdi family has been in Jordan before Jordan as a country was even established.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ahmed Jo said:


> I don't understand who the hell you think you are to be judging other people, you should know that reality doesn't conform to your narrow mindset. And yes, the al-kurdi family has been in Jordan before Jordan as a country was even established.



So i didn't believe him, what's the problem, that post is old and some kurdish troll was banned earlier.


----------



## Nishan

to everybody . . assalamu alaikum . .






Training mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nishan said:


>



Welcome back and good to see again.

Stay around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Arabian Legend said:


> Welcome back and good to see again.
> 
> Stay around.


 
thank you brother . . i will try . . inshallah


----------



## Nishan

S-100 Comcopter in service with JAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

@BLACKEAGLE 

Hey bro, you still got that link to the article of the Iraqi shiite guy who went to Iran after the first gulf war? you called it an eye opener, please share the link if you still have it.


----------



## aliaselin

Jordanian delegation comes to Zhuhai Air Show to negotiate with AVIC for buying trainer

约旦空军来航展想买中国战机 空降兵盛赞JF17_网易新闻中心

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Let's bring this excellent thread to live again.





His Majesty King Abdullah II inaugurated KADDB joint venture with ASELSAN yesterday.

The joint project, implemented at the KADDB Industrial Park in Mafraq Governorate, will produce night vision and thermal imaging systems and equipment to cover the needs of JAF.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*ISIS* posted pics of capturing coalition's 'Jordanian pilot' whose fighter jet was shot down over Araqqa


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## beast89

america better send more military aid to jordan. Jordan isn't ready to fight ISIS


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think its better for Jordans to acquire missiles from Pak-China to be license produced. and Sell F-16s to PAF.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Jordanian Armed Forces Procure Fiber Optic Cable*

January 7, 2015

Technical Communications Solutions Corporation, Swampscott, Massachusetts, was awarded a $8,622,068 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales (Jordan) contract for the installation of fiber optic cable that will satisfy the Jordanian Armed Forces (JAF) fiber optic-last mile (FO-LM) and fiber optic-long haul (FO-LH) requirements, and shall include the installation, testing and sustainment activities required for the JAF FO-LM and the FO-LH cable links. Work will be performed in Jordan, with an estimated completion date of January 6, 2016. One bid was solicited with one received. Fiscal 2015 other procurement funds in the amount of $8,622,068 are being obligated at the time of the award. The Army Contracting Command, Aberdeen Div D, Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland, is the contracting activity (W91CRB-15-C-5000).





*Jordan to Arm Sunni Tribes in Iraq, Syria*

Jordan has adopted a new strategy in the fight against the Islamic State (IS) aimed at defending the kingdom against possible incursions by the militant group from western Iraq and eastern and southern Syria. On two separate occasions, King Abdullah declared that Jordan will do its best to support tribes in Syria and Iraq "that are engaging terrorist groups in both countries." The king told the heads of southern Jordanian tribes on Dec. 18 that Jordan is implementing "a security strategy to confront challenges [on fronts with Syria and Iraq] in accordance with programs that are being followed by the armed forces and the security bodies." He added that the Jordanian armed forces will not hesitate to carry out their duty toward "Arab neighbors and brethren."


On Dec. 20, Abdullah reiterated his position to former prime ministers underlining Jordan's ability to deal with regional challenges and stressing the importance of building an Arab-Islamic coalition against terrorism. He said that the war against the terror groups is an Arab and Islamic affair, "because the groups with extremist ideologies will not stop at Syria and Iraq if they gained more power, but will work to extend their grip to other Arab and Islamist countries, and worldwide."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Al-Kurdi said:


>


Just the beginning..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kurdi said:


>


Congratulations for liberating Kobani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Congratulations for liberating Kobani.



Shukran brother.

*Syria Kurds mourn Jordan pilot as 'martyr' of Kobane*





A Jordanian girl holds a poster of pilot Moaz al-Kasaesbeh. (Reuters)


AFP, Beirut
Wednesday, 4 February 2015
Syrian Kurdish fighters in the battleground town of Kobane commemorated Jordanian pilot Moaz al-Kasasbeh as a "martyr" after his brutal execution by their jihadist foes, an activist said Wednesday.

"After the killing of Moaz was announced, troops from the People's Protection Units (YPG) in Kobane and in liberated villages nearby gathered to mourn the pilot's death, and to hold a minute of silence in his honor," Mustafa Ebdi told AFP.

"He is one of Kobane's martyrs -- everyone is proud of him," Ebdi said, referring to the slain pilot's participation in the US-led air campaign in Syria, which helped Kurdish fighters liberate the town from the Islamic State group last week.

The YPG's political arm, the Democratic Union Party (PYD), vowed to avenge IS's killing of Kassasbeh and Japanese fellow captives Kenji Goto and Haruna Yukawa.

The recapture of Kobane "is just the beginning of the defeat of those monsters, so that humanity can be free from them for ever", it said.



From Kurdish kids inside Kobani










*Jordan to cooperate with Peshmerga to fight IS*





Waar, Duhok:

Jordan has threatened to heavily respond to the Islamic State (IS) for burning a Jordanian pilot alive recently.

Jordanian Media Minister Muhammad al-Momni said that his country would support Peshmerga forces to repel and destroy IS.

He added that they would continue to contribute to the anti-IS coalition despite the burning of pilot Muath al-Kasasba, whose jet crashed during a mission near Raqqa in December, by IS militants.


Kurds have always had close ties to Jordan. Both historical and modern.









Kurds won't forget that the Great King Abullah II urged coalition countries to provide support Kurdish forces fighting ISIS in Kobani with weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

بحفظ الله و رعايته يا نشاما الاردن

God bless you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Altamimi said:


> View attachment 190525
> بحفظ الله و رعايته يا نشاما الاردن
> 
> God bless you



There's aggressors right north of his location, he should bomb them. What are the excuses for refraining in doing so?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ahmed Jo said:


> *Jordan to Arm Sunni Tribes in Iraq, Syria*


But, the Iraqis asked you for such arming?.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> There's aggressors right north of his location, he should bomb them. What are the excuses for refraining in doing so?


That they didn't make the stupid mistake of attacking Jordan. Alqaeda in Iraq which changed to name to isis or islamic state bombed several hotels in Jordan in 2005, after that Jordan and the U.S. killed the masterminds of that attack. In 2013, they said they are coming to Jordan and that they will cut off the head of our king. In 2014, they plotted to blow up several locations in Irbid (my hometown) but failed. And finally they killed our pilot the martyr Muath. After all this, we will come after them with all we've got. On the other hand, Assad has not attacked Jordan.



Malik Alashter said:


> But, the Iraqis asked you for such arming?.


The Sunni Iraqis, yes, In return for their support in this war.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> But, the Iraqis asked you for such arming?.



Some tribal leaders did, but the support they received is minimum, almost nothing. Jabouri is thinking about going to Iran if US isn't going to help. According to news sources.

The tribal leaders requested 10.000 US forces in Anbar, they don't feel like doing the job by themselves.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ahmed Jo said:


> That they didn't make the stupid mistake of attacking Jordan. Alqaeda in Iraq which changed to name to isis or islamic state bombed several hotels in Jordan in 2005, after that Jordan and the U.S. killed the masterminds of that attack. In 2013, they said they are coming to Jordan and that they will cut off the head of our king. In 2014, they plotted to blow up several locations in Irbid (my hometown) but failed. And finally they killed our pilot the martyr Muath. After all this, we will come after them with all we've got. On the other hand, Assad has not attacked Jordan.
> 
> 
> The Sunni Iraqis, yes, In return for their support in this war.


So, you ignore the Iraqi government and go directly to its citizens!!!!.But isnt that interfering with another country domestic afair. will you be happy if Iraqis do to you the same?.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Malik Alashter said:


> So, you ignore the Iraqi government and go directly to its citizens!!!!.But isnt that interfering with another country domestic afair. will you be happy if Iraqis do to you the same?.


Well first, Iraq has allowed Jordan to conduct airstrikes in its territory. And second, the Iraqi army is receiving support from Jordan as much as Jordan can give (regarding weapons). The Sunnis in the north have many grievances and they are crucial to defeating daesh, so Jordan can help calm their grievances in return for their support. They want more autonomy in the north for Sunnis and there should also be more autonomy for the Kurds, if not full independance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ahmed Jo said:


> Well first, Iraq has allowed Jordan to conduct airstrikes in its territory. And second, the Iraqi army is receiving support from Jordan as much as Jordan can give (regarding weapons). The Sunnis in the north have many grievances and they are crucial to defeating daesh, so Jordan can help calm their grievances in return for their support. They want more autonomy in the north for Sunnis and there should also be more autonomy for the Kurds, if not full independance.



It actually has not accepted Arab states to conduct air strikes unless they just did in the last 48 hours. Abadi only accepted western states to conduct air strikes.

If Sunnis in the north have grievances than they don't need autonomy from Baghdad, they already have independence and live in their own Islamic state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Ahmed Jo 

The man in picture is Saudi pilot. North of Saudi is Israel. With some geographical knowledge you'd know whom I'm referencing.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ahmed Jo said:


> Well first, Iraq has allowed Jordan to conduct airstrikes in its territory. And second, the Iraqi army is receiving support from Jordan as much as Jordan can give (regarding weapons). The Sunnis in the north have many grievances and they are crucial to defeating daesh, so Jordan can help calm their grievances in return for their support. They want more autonomy in the north for Sunnis and there should also be more autonomy for the Kurds, if not full independance.


See what I try to say is this I have never read or heard any where that Iraq ask the Jordanian to arm the Sunnis in the west and north of the country.

Such move can make isis loyalist get hands on those weapons then worsining the situation.

I wish these news are wrong.


----------



## Aepsilons

Altamimi said:


> View attachment 190525
> بحفظ الله و رعايته يا نشاما الاردن
> 
> God bless you



Banzai!


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> The man in picture is Saudi pilot. North of Saudi is Israel. With some geographical knowledge you'd know whom I'm referencing.


The man in the picture is Jordanian as can be seen by the Jordanian flag on his shoulder, normally a saudi pilot would wear a saudi flag


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> The man in the picture is Jordanian as can be seen by the Jordanian flag on his shoulder, normally a saudi pilot would wear a saudi flag



My bad, I remember seeing one just like that with Saudi pilot. Didn't notice patch. 



Malik Alashter said:


> See what I try to say is this I have never read or heard any where that Iraq ask the Jordanian to arm the Sunnis in the west and north of the country.
> 
> Such move can make isis loyalist get hands on those weapons then worsining the situation.
> 
> I wish these news are wrong.



Arab world operates in odd way. In Gaza , it is governed by Hamas. Yet PA tries initiating gas drilling deals with foreign nations.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> So, you ignore the Iraqi government and go directly to its citizens!!!!.But isnt that interfering with another country domestic afair. will you be happy if Iraqis do to you the same?.


Jordan isn't that kind of country. For sure any training or armament will go through the Iraqi government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Jordanian SF, 71 Battalion


Badass pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SipahSalar

Altamimi said:


>


Why is the guy carrying an Uzi? Noone uses that gun in actual operations. Seems more like photo-op than actual training.


----------



## Altamimi

SipahSalar said:


> Why is the guy carrying an Uzi? Noone uses that gun in actual operations. Seems more like photo-op than actual training.


He is carrying an MP7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Altamimi said:


> View attachment 190525
> بحفظ الله و رعايته يا نشاما الاردن
> 
> God bless you





What does it say?


----------



## Gobanth

Can someone tell me what the Battalion 71 use in terms of gear. Vest, uniforms, helmet, etc. Thank you!


----------



## Altamimi

From the right US Army Special Forces, Qatari Special Forces, Jordanian Special Forces 









From the right, Qatari Special Forces, Jordanian Special Forces 













Jordanian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

Jordan should request Muslim countries operating F-5s to be gifted or given at a reasonable price to RJAF to fight better against ISIS. Bahrain, KSA and Turkey should be the first one to give.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*VIP Black Hawk Sale *
06/05/2015

Other sales cleared by DSCA included a UH-60M VIP Black Hawk helicopter and parts, equipment and support to Jordan for an estimated $21 million

DSCA Approves $3.5 Billion in Foreign Sales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Jordan is Seeking to Aquire Chinese Armed Drones*

Asia Pacific
China
Drones & Robotics
UAVs
May 15, 2015
562
China has recently expanded its UAV offering to include armed versions. In the absence of alternatives from market leading suppliers in the USA and Israel, China and Turkey are both pursuing armed UAV requests from the UAE, Egypt, Jordan and Nigeria. According to press reports, some were already sold to Saudi Arabia in 2014.





A full weapon complement of the Chineese Wing Loong I drone from AVIC. Photo: Tamir Eshel, Defense-Update
Share on email Share on printfriendly Share on pocket More Sharing Services15
China is offering to sell Jordan missile-firing drones to fight the Islamic State terror army, Washington Times reports, quoting a U.S. congressman. “I am now aware that China is presently in Jordan to discuss operations, logistics and maintenance associated with the urgent sale of weaponized unmanned systems,” Rep. Duncan Hunter, California Republican, said in a letter on Thursday to President Obama.

The US administration denied Jordanian requests for unarmed Predator XP last October. Rep. Hunter (R. Ca) has been supporting the sale’s approval, allowing CA. based General Atomics sell its Predator unmanned surveillance aircraft to the kingdom and other Middle East customers. Jordan asked the armed drones in 2014, to help its air force fight the Islamic State in neighboring Syria and Iraq.

Among the drones now available for export are the Predator class Wing Loong or CH-4 drones are capable of carrying weapons. The Wing Loong I is already operational, capable of carrying 100 kg of aerial ordnance.

China has recently expanded its UAV offering to include armed versions. In the absence of alternatives from market leading suppliers in the USA and Israel, China and Turkey are both pursuing armed UAV requests from the UAE, Egypt, Jordan and Nigeria. According to press reports, some were already sold to Saudi Arabia in 2014.





Wing Loong I drone on display during the Zhuhai 2014 Airshow in China. Photo: Tamir Eshel, Defense-Update
*Share this:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## masud

guyes it,s a long time no one add something new in this threads...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

SipahSalar said:


> Why is the guy carrying an Uzi? Noone uses that gun in actual operations. Seems more like photo-op than actual training.


It a training session in the Jordanian police training ground, open to world police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Jordanian special forces arrived in Egypt to participate in joint military exercises with Egyptian armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

By:www.janes.com
*KADDB launches Al Jawad Mk IV internal security vehicle*


> Jordan's King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) has completed a pre-production example of its latest 4x4 Al Jawad Mk IV internal security vehicle (ISV).
> 
> The vehicle is based on a Ford 550 series chassis, which has been fitted with a new all-welded steel armour hull, which is said to provide ballistic protection to level CEN B6 standard.
> 
> The overall layout is similar to the earlier 4x4 Al Jawad Mk III ISV, which has been built in significant numbers for the domestic market as well as a number of export customers.
> 
> "This is a new design and we started with a clean sheet of paper but retained the name Al Jawad as our existing customers are very familiar with this brand name," said a member of the KADDB design team.
> 
> The Mk IV features a more streamlined design with the protected engine compartment at the front of the vehicle.
> 
> The crew compartment extends to the rear and has seats for the commander, driver, and eight dismounts who are seated four on either side facing inwards. There are doors in the sides and rear, and vision blocks and associated firing ports are also provided.
> 
> The Mk IV features a single door in the rear while previous vehicles had twin doors. Special attention has been provided to the door and hatch design to avoid any bullet splash from entering.
> 
> The front and rear wheel arches have been redesigned and will now detach if the vehicle hits an obstacle.................Read more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Military parade in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Suicide attacker kills six Jordanian troops at Syria border*

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-jordan-syria-idUSKCN0Z70HR



> Six Jordanian border guards were killed by a suicide bomber who drove a car at speed across the border from Syria and rammed it into a military post on Tuesday, security officials said.



Terrible stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

jordanian-armed now more power


----------



## Hindustani78

Jordanian Army's 29th Royal HIMARS Battalion and the U.S Army's 3rd Battalion , 321st Field Artillery Regiment conducts a live fire drill on Oct 25 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*Egypt-Jordan joint military exercises "EL-Aqaba 2016"*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

*Egypt-Jordan joint military exercises "EL-Aqaba 2016"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

King Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

I have a lot of respect for the Jordanian People.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A military drill conducted by the 61st Royal Raiders Battalion this week with the presence of His Majesty King Abdullah II of Jordan (Supreme Commander of the Jordanian Armed Forces):

*








*



*



*

*



*



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*















The previous week:

His Majesty King Abdullah II attends the Flag Parade and presents the Great Arab Revolt Flag to the 39th Jafar bin Abi Talib Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ejaz007

*Jordan to sell Osa SAMs*
*Mohammed Najib* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
27 October 2017





A transporter carrying an Osa is seen following another carrying a Strela-10. Source: Jordan Armed Forces
The Jordan Armed Forces (JAF) is retiring its 9K33 Osa (SA-8 ‘Gecko’) mobile surface-to-air missile systems as part of its on-going reorganisation, a Jordanian military source has confirmed to _Jane’s_ .

The JAF announced on its website in late September that it was offering 52 Osas for sale. The source said five countries and companies have expressed interest in purchasing the systems, including the Czech Republic, Poland, Ukraine, and a US company. Both Poland and Ukraine are still Osa operators, but the Czechs retired theirs in 2006.

The JAF was considering contracting Belarus to upgrade its Osas, but decided to abandon the modernisation programme as it was unable to find the required money, the source said.

http://www.janes.com/article/75246/jordan-to-sell-osa-sams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Recent ongoing exercise (Sahab 2) in KSA between two brotherly neighboring Arab states, KSA and Jordan;


















https://sabq.org/CfGNKx


----------



## Incog_nito

Is there any chance the JAF getting RSAF 72+ F-5s for Free or low cost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Turkey, Jordan ink military cooperation deal*
*AMMAN *







Turkey and Jordan have inked a military cooperation agreement, the Jordanian army said in a statement on Feb. 20.

The deal came that same day, after Turkish Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar met with Jordan’s King Abdullah II and his Jordanian counterpart Mahmoud Freihat.

The two army chiefs discussed international and regional developments, as well as cooperation and coordination between the two countries’ militaries, the statement added.

Akar arrived in Amman earlier that day for talks with Jordanian officials.

The king’s meeting with Akar took up aspects of military cooperation between Jordan and Turkey and efforts aimed at fighting terrorism, the Jordanian Royal Court said in a statement.

On Feb. 19, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Çavuşoğlu also visited Amman and met King Abdullah II and his Jordanian counterpart Ayman Safadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JKangoroo

KADDB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

* JADARA-Terminator ATGM*


Range: from 100 meters to 2500 meters (2.5 km)
Speed: 192 meters per second
Direction: Automatic laser-like steering (SALCO)
Penetration: 550 mm
Diameter: 107 mm
Weight of rocket: 15.9 kg
Pregnant weight: 4.3 kg
Weight of steering unit and day and night vision: 7.2 kg

Characteristics :
- man-portable (portable, usable and transportable by one person)
- Built-in source system with day and night vision unit








*KADDB- RUM II 155mm 6x6 self-propelled howitzer*

Equipped with a modern rebound system
Caliber 155 mm
The range is 27.7 km
Equipped with a storage rack for 22 shells

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Jordan acquires air defense complexes from Russia "Pantsir S-1"*






https://news.ru/oruzhie/iordaniya-pokupaet-u-rossii-kompleksy-pancir-s1/

Version S-1 is equipped with AESA radar "Janus" .. The same version of the Algerians and Iraqis.. best in the arena until now with a detection range of 80 km ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

I'm an American with dual citizenship to Jordan and the US. Does anybody know if it would be hard to join KADDB with a mechanical engineering degree? I don't speak Arabic that well but can read well and write okay. The reason I'm asking is because I think being an engineer in the US is too hard because of too much competition and would like to help Jordanian military inventions and innovations.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Al-Mared is an 8x8 armored vehicle designed and developed to meet the latest defense and security requirements relied on this entry level. This armored vehicle offers a high level of protection according to STANAG 4569 KE L3 upgradeable to STANAG L4 and can be used for troops transport of up to 10 crewmen and equipment or combat as it is armed with a 30mm Turret and equipped with surveillance, monitoring and communications systems.

*General Specifications*
crew 2+8
Dimensions (L x W x H) 8000x2960x2875mm
Gross Vehicle Weight 25000kg
Engine Diesel 420HPs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Jordan's special forces are some of the best in the Middle East*





Jordan's special forces team, grouped under Jordan's Joint Special Operations Command, is 14,000 strong and is one of the most effectivefighting and intelligence forces in the region. Jordanian special forces frequently train alongsideUS forces.

Meanwhile, Jordan is a global center for special forces training operations. Jordan's King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center (KASOTC) is thecenterpiece of the country's Special Operations capabilities and is routinely used by other countries.

The facility, which includes training like simulated airline hijackings and close-quarter fighting in addition to K9 integration exercises, also hosts theannual Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference.

This focus reflects ruler King Abdullah II's past assignment within the nation's special forces and his certification as a Cobra pilot. In 1996, with US help, Abdullah began the reorganization of the country's special forces into a more modern force.















http://www.businessinsider.com/jordans-special-forces-are-some-of-the-regions-best-2016-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC Do you know which missiles the UAE purchased in their AED64,652,329 purchase of Missiles and Binoculars from KADDB from IDEX 2019. I'm assuming they are either the Jadara Terminator or the RPG-32 but if you could find more info on Arabic sites I would appreciate it.
I do think its good that these two countries are helping each other and that Jordan can sustain itself and in conflict you can be assured Jordan will not boycott the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC Do you know which missiles the UAE purchased in their AED64,652,329 purchase of Missiles and Binoculars from KADDB from IDEX 2019. I'm assuming they are either the Jadara Terminator or the RPG-32 but if you could find more info on Arabic sites I would appreciate it.
> I do think its good that these two countries are helping each other and that Jordan can sustain itself and in conflict you can be assured Jordan will not boycott the UAE.


i suggest you look in the threads either made in the UAE or the IDEX 2019 one.. I came across the info, but do not remember the quantities..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Al Mared 8x8 pictures.






Al Mared at a parade for the Sultan of Brunei in October of 2018




















Secondary variant seen in video?????? @Wilhelm II since your internet is expensive for videos I screenshotted the pictures and put them here. This is Arab made and I know you will like it.
























Factory leads me to believe that that the ones seen in the top version are indeed the production variants and the second variant was a prototype but not fully sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

What looks to be a tank destroyer variant?





My thoughts are that the Al Mared will be replacing the Ratel in service because they are getting 30+ years old by now and maintaining them is getting expensive.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Al Mared 8x8 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Mared at a parade for the Sultan of Brunei in October of 2018
> View attachment 551507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 551510
> 
> View attachment 551509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary variant seen in video?????? @Wilhelm II since your internet is expensive for videos I screenshotted the pictures and put them here. This is Arab made and I know you will like it.
> View attachment 551494
> 
> 
> View attachment 551496
> 
> 
> View attachment 551497
> 
> 
> View attachment 551500
> 
> View attachment 551497
> 
> 
> Factory leads me to believe that that the ones seen in the top version are indeed the production variants and the second variant was a prototype but not fully sure.
> View attachment 551501


Jordanian defence industry is more serious than Egypt. I am upset for Egypt defence industry because by Egypt capacity it should be best in the region. What is new about falcon turret?



Philip the Arab said:


> What looks to be a tank destroyer variant?
> View attachment 551542
> 
> 
> My thoughts are that the Al Mared will be replacing the Ratel in service because they are getting 30+ years old by now and maintaining them is getting expensive.


Al mared is huge is that normal for tank destroyer?
I forget to thanks for screenshots


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Jordanian defence industry is more serious than Egypt. I am upset for Egypt defence industry because by Egypt capacity it should be best in the region. What is new about falcon turret?
> 
> 
> Al mared is huge is that normal for tank destroyer?
> I forget to thanks for screenshots


The Falcon Turret project was cancelled sadly because the Challenger 1s are going out of service and being replaced by the B1 Centauros. More projects will be made by KADDB and unveiled at SOFEX 2020. Jordan doesn't really have a lot of money to buy new equipment every year so they give tasks to KADDB to recycle old equipment and extend the lifecycle.
Then KADDB can do its own projects which have been pretty successful and have been sold to 28 countries. In IDEX 2019 KADDB made about 77 million USD or about 3,242,085,000,000.00 Iranian Riyal.
This is the gun from the M109 put on a wheeled platform because the M109 is getting old.







Yeah the Al Mared is huge but French use a huge vehicle as well VBCI IFV. It its 7.6 meters long, 3 meters tall, and 3 meters wide so pretty much the same size as the Al Mared albeit it looks better. If the French have such a big vehicle that means that big vehicles are used by Western countries. This will I think replace the Ratel IFV in Jordanian service.

VBCI




This is the Al Mared on the bottom. It may look bigger but the specifications are pretty much the same in terms of length, width, and height. If I could give recommendations to KADDB I would tell them to curve the part where the wheels end.




In my opinion they should take the design of the Centauros they received and use that on future armored vehicles they use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> The Falcon Turret project was cancelled sadly because the Challenger 1s are going out of service and being replaced by the B1 Centauros. More projects will be made by KADDB and unveiled at SOFEX 2020. Jordan doesn't really have a lot of money to buy new equipment every year so they give tasks to KADDB to recycle old equipment and extend the lifecycle.
> Then KADDB can do its own projects which have been pretty successful and have been sold to 28 countries. In IDEX 2019 KADDB made about 77 million USD or about 3,242,085,000,000.00 Iranian Riyal.
> This is the gun from the M109 put on a wheeled platform because the M109 is getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Al Mared is huge but French use a huge vehicle as well VBCI IFV. It its 7.6 meters long, 3 meters tall, and 3 meters wide so pretty much the same size as the Al Mared albeit it looks better. If the French have such a big vehicle that means that big vehicles are used by Western countries. This will I think replace the Ratel IFV in Jordanian service.
> 
> VBCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Al Mared on the bottom. It may look bigger but the specifications are pretty much the same in terms of length, width, and height. If I could give recommendations to KADDB I would tell them to curve the part where the wheels end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion they should take the design of the Centauros they received and use that on future armored vehicles they use.


Nooooooo what I loved in Arab industry is gone
Tati jinn
Adcom systems
Falcon turret but falcon turret can used in other vehicles centaurs have manned turret but that is unmanned. Sadly


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Nooooooo what I loved in Arab industry is gone
> Tati jinn
> Adcom systems
> Falcon turret but falcon turret can used in other vehicles centaurs have manned turret but that is unmanned. Sadly


Don't worry. Jordan is developing unmanned IFV turrets but the Falcon turret could be looked at in the future again.






The project aims to design & build a light weight compact turret system with medium caliber cannon as a main weapon to be adaptive for installation on medium wheeled & tracked vehicles currently available in service with JAF or being developed in KADDB for future.

*FEATURES*
The main turret features & systems include:

Primary armament MK 44 30 / 40 Bushmaster cannon
Secondary armament M240 MG.
Counter Measure Smoke grenade launcher.
Sensor Suite Thermal, day camera, laser range finder, laser pointer
Turret Control system Electric traverse & elevation drive system.
Basket Unmanned Turret
Protection level Skin armour satisfies STANAG I protection level.
Protection upgrades as per customer & weight limitations.

*SUGGESTED*
Primary armament caliber (mm) 30
Secondary armament caliber (mm) 7.62
Counter Measure (mm) 6 X 66
Elevation -10° - 45°
Traverse 360°
Rate of fire (rounds /min) 30
Total weight Up to 2000 kgs combat weight

And, as far as UAVs go Saudi Arabia manufactures a number of them including combat ones armed with missiles. 
Saqr 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Don't worry. Jordan is developing unmanned IFV turrets but the Falcon turret could be looked at in the future again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project aims to design & build a light weight compact turret system with medium caliber cannon as a main weapon to be adaptive for installation on medium wheeled & tracked vehicles currently available in service with JAF or being developed in KADDB for future.
> 
> *FEATURES*
> The main turret features & systems include:
> 
> Primary armament MK 44 30 / 40 Bushmaster cannon
> Secondary armament M240 MG.
> Counter Measure Smoke grenade launcher.
> Sensor Suite Thermal, day camera, laser range finder, laser pointer
> Turret Control system Electric traverse & elevation drive system.
> Basket Unmanned Turret
> Protection level Skin armour satisfies STANAG I protection level.
> Protection upgrades as per customer & weight limitations.
> 
> *SUGGESTED*
> Primary armament caliber (mm) 30
> Secondary armament caliber (mm) 7.62
> Counter Measure (mm) 6 X 66
> Elevation -10° - 45°
> Traverse 360°
> Rate of fire (rounds /min) 30
> Total weight Up to 2000 kgs combat weight
> 
> And, as far as UAVs go Saudi Arabia manufactures a number of them including combat ones armed with missiles.
> Saqr 1
> 
> View attachment 551704


Waiting for sofex 2020


----------



## Philip the Arab

Future Acquisitions of the Jordanian army-

RUM II




Al Faris 6x6 MRAP/APC/IFV?




Wahsh 105mm




B1 Centauro




Air Defense Washaq




APC/ISV Washaq




Al Mared 8x8- At least 130 for the armed forces if not more.





Marder-50 units.




Jadara Terminator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Future Acquisitions of the Jordanian army-
> 
> RUM II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Faris 6x6 MRAP/APC/IFV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahsh 105mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1 Centauro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Defense Washaq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APC/ISV Washaq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Mared 8x8- At least 130 for the armed forces if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marder-50 units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadara Terminator


Rum 2 and Wabash 105 are good . I am arab sorry but some of kaddb products are really ugly


----------



## Philip the Arab

i


Wilhelm II said:


> Rum 2 and Wabash 105 are good . I am arab sorry but some of kaddb products are really ugly


I agree they are ugly. I don't really think they care about the way the product looks but as long as its functional. And these are mostly prototypes which in the future will be refined.
For example the Fares 6x6 is similar to this French MRAP which favors functionality over "looks"







Fares 6x6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> i
> 
> I agree they are ugly. I don't really think they care about the way the product looks but as long as its functional. And these are mostly prototypes which in the future will be refined.
> For example the Fares 6x6 is similar to this French MRAP which favors functionality over "looks"
> 
> View attachment 551709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fares 6x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilhelm II
> I found a PDF which details KADDB projects from Jordan and I will link it down here.
> 
> http://www.jordanembassynicosia.com/uploadfiles/KADDB BOOK.pdf


I think washaq air defence need Sam to complete
Maybe that empty space in middle of guns for that or targeting system


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I think washaq air defence need Sam to complete
> Maybe that empty space in middle of guns for that or targeting system


You can find more information about it here

*http://www.jordanembassynicosia.com/uploadfiles/KADDB BOOK.pdf*

I also found a page about the university projects that help KADDB from students at the university.
https://www.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userIm...file/KADDB Suggested Projects 2019-latest.pdf​


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> i
> 
> I agree they are ugly. I don't really think they care about the way the product looks but as long as its functional. And these are mostly prototypes which in the future will be refined.
> For example the Fares 6x6 is similar to this French MRAP which favors functionality over "looks"
> 
> View attachment 551709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fares 6x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilhelm II
> I found a PDF which details KADDB projects from Jordan and I will link it down here.
> 
> http://www.jordanembassynicosia.com/uploadfiles/KADDB BOOK.pdf


By this capacity I saw in pdf Saudi and UAE should invest in kaddb



Philip the Arab said:


> You can find more information about it here
> 
> *http://www.jordanembassynicosia.com/uploadfiles/KADDB BOOK.pdf*
> 
> I also found a page about the university projects that help KADDB from students at the university.
> https://www.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB Suggested Projects 2019-latest.pdf​





Philip the Arab said:


> You can find more information about it here
> 
> *http://www.jordanembassynicosia.com/uploadfiles/KADDB BOOK.pdf*
> 
> I also found a page about the university projects that help KADDB from students at the university.
> https://www.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB Suggested Projects 2019-latest.pdf​


Thanks for pdf's


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II
I found something to put the Al Mareds size in perspective. The Terrex 2 is a Singaporean IFV that is actually almost the same height as the Al Mared but looks much bigger because it is wider and longer.


Terrex 2





Al Mared




Terrex 2





Al Mared

























Does it really look a whole lot bigger than the bottom one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II
> I found something to put the Al Mareds size in perspective. The Terrex 2 is a Singaporean IFV that is actually almost the same height as the Al Mared but looks much bigger because it is wider and longer.
> 
> 
> Terrex 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Mared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrex 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Mared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really look a whole lot bigger than the bottom one?


I mean that is like ah1 and mi24 both are attack helicopter but mi24 can carry soldiers but have lower speed maybe that is like merkava a tank with soldiers in back I don't know UAE built jobaria super huge mlrs. Even by peace with Israel this country is a threat with modern army I think kaddb should work on bigger calibre than terminator atgm for Israeli ground forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I mean that is like ah1 and mi24 both are attack helicopter but mi24 can carry soldiers but have lower speed maybe that is like merkava a tank with soldiers in back I don't know UAE built jobaria super huge mlrs. Even by peace with Israel this country is a threat with modern army I think kaddb should work on bigger calibre than terminator atgm for Israeli ground forces


The thing is that most Israeli armored vehicles have an active protection system called Trophy. Trophy destroys incoming projectiles like the Kornet before they can hit their target. Now Ukraine which cooperated with Jordan on the Terminator also has a fire and forget top attack type munition called the Stugna which I assume Jordan should be able to get TOT for. It would give Jordan a HUGE anti-tank capability. It has target tracking ability and rises to 30 meters and has about 800 mm of penetration or 1100mm in another variant.







Well this is for somebody who can watch the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> The thing is that most Israeli armored vehicles have an active protection system called Trophy. Trophy destroys incoming projectiles like the Kornet before they can hit their target. Now Ukraine which cooperated with Jordan on the Terminator also has a fire and forget top attack type munition called the Stugna which I assume Jordan should be able to get TOT for. It would give Jordan a HUGE anti-tank capability. It has target tracking ability and rises to 30 meters and has about 800 mm of penetration or 1100mm in another variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is for somebody who can watch the video.


I Forget trophy but trophy magazine have limit


----------



## Nashab

alsalam ealaykum
I am Nashab from Jordan This is my first post , tomorrow I will explain the picture about the Jordanian defense industries, and the confusion that was raised around them

Please excuse me for not correcting my English language because I do not really understand it and I am translating it through Google Translator 

Brother @Philip the Arab , talk to me on your own until I explain some things to you. Do you speak Arabic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nashab said:


> alsalam ealaykum
> I am Nashab from Jordan This is my first post , tomorrow I will explain the picture about the Jordanian defense industries, and the confusion that was raised around them
> 
> Please excuse me for not correcting my English language because I do not really understand it and I am translating it through Google Translator
> 
> Brother @Philip the Arab , talk to me on your own until I explain some things to you. Do you speak Arabic?


No brother I do not speak Arabic as well as I understand it because I have not been to Jordan in some time and don't really speak Arabic here in America and I know conversational mosltly. I have seen you on other defense forums like Army-Tech.net. Your google translate works fine, and I can understand what you are saying. What was the confusion around them brother?


----------



## Nashab

Including the Al-Mared 8x8 armored vehicle

First, this brother of the armored vehicle for your work for now has not completed field tests for her!

"KADDB has confirmed that trials with the Al-Mared (8x8), also based on a Tatra cross-country chassis, are continuing. Because this vehicle has more volume and payload, it can undertake a wider range of battlefield missions"

Source: https://www.janes.com/article/86564/apc-version-of-al-wahsh-on-show-idex19d3

Second, all the specifications of the armored vehicle are very impressive, except for the engine that gives 420 hp for the full weight of the armor is 25 tons! It gives horsepower / weight: 16.8 hp / ton! This is a small percentage, if you have to raise them by changing the engine and installation of one more powerful, or raise the capacity of the engine itself!

Thirdly, the Center announced that Al-Mared is a third-level upgradeable platform and this is not true. In fact, Al-Mared is a fourth-level shield that can be upgraded to Level 5!

Source: Page 3
https://www.janes.com/images/assets/871/79871/Sofex_Day_one_2018.pdf

Fourthly, the Armored Armor has only 4 models, waiting for the fifth model that I expect to appear at the Sofex-2020 exhibition.

1. The first model is an armored personnel carrier: Al-Mared, without any additions, and because I saw it, with eight seats in it for eight soldiers only! Although the vast space inside the armored vehicle is sufficient to accommodate at least 12 seats for twelve soldiers and was exhibited at the Sofex-2018!






2- The second model is an armored personnel carrier with a 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm snake head tower for a single armor shield. It is also the same as the previous version but I think it carries at most 12 soldiers and was shown at the Sofex-2018!











3. The third model is the same as the first version but with an excellent armored tower with a 30mm cannon and the same as the tower on the Scimitar light tank. I think that ATGM can be added to the The sides of the tower, carrying 8 soldiers inside, but I think it can accommodate and was exhibited at the exhibition Sofex-2018!






4- The fourth model is a heavy armored personnel carrier, the same as the first version, but with an excellent armored tower with a 76 mm cannon, the same as the tower on the Scorpion light tank. I also think that ATGM can be added to the side The tower, and carrying within it 6 soldiers and I think this is the number that you can actually carry to the size of the tower and the cannon that carries it! And I think it's the only version that is currently being shielded from the fifth level, this is the only version that did not show up at the show Sofex-2018!












5 - Now to come to the fifth version and the hardest and I hope to reach it by 2020 with the next exhibition, the version of the sniper tanks or the wheeled tank or tanked tank! Yes, an armored tank armed with a 105 mm or 120 mm tower and most likely the tower will be similar to the tower of the Italian B-1 rotary tank for a model with a 105 mm cannon, and a tower with a 120mm cannon is strange and I think it has a full Jordanian design!

















Of course, for the armor of Al-Mared and to return to and see them are also in the ceiling 4 slots for the exit of soldiers in emergency or in cases of engagement where the machine guns medium installed on the sides, also for the rear door where the soldiers enter, there is a door opens in a heroic Unfortunately, there is another door intertwined with it, which opens in the traditional shape to the side. Also, as seen on the tower, there are vision lenses that can not go outside, a thermal vision system with a laser rangefinder, smoke bombs to block the vision, Electrically! And if you notice the seat area for the soldiers, they are a separate capsule and better armored than the rest of the armored vehicle, and I think that's why the 8 seats are only for soldiers! The Armored Corps is also a MRAP. It is designed in the form of V to disperse explosive devices and mines.















Level 5






Some of the photos are from my depiction at the Operations and Special Forces Showroom Sofex-2018 in Jordan last year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nashab said:


> Including the Al-Mared 8x8 armored vehicle
> 
> First, this brother of the armored vehicle for your work for now has not completed field tests for her!
> 
> "KADDB has confirmed that trials with the Al-Mared (8x8), also based on a Tatra cross-country chassis, are continuing. Because this vehicle has more volume and payload, it can undertake a wider range of battlefield missions"
> 
> Source: https://www.janes.com/article/86564/apc-version-of-al-wahsh-on-show-idex19d3
> 
> Second, all the specifications of the armored vehicle are very impressive, except for the engine that gives 420 hp for the full weight of the armor is 25 tons! It gives horsepower / weight: 16.8 hp / ton! This is a small percentage, if you have to raise them by changing the engine and installation of one more powerful, or raise the capacity of the engine itself!
> 
> Thirdly, the Center announced that Al-Mared is a third-level upgradeable platform and this is not true. In fact, Al-Mared is a fourth-level shield that can be upgraded to Level 5!
> 
> Source: Page 3
> https://www.janes.com/images/assets/871/79871/Sofex_Day_one_2018.pdf
> 
> Fourthly, the Armored Armor has only 4 models, waiting for the fifth model that I expect to appear at the Sofex-2020 exhibition.
> 
> 1. The first model is an armored personnel carrier: Al-Mared, without any additions, and because I saw it, with eight seats in it for eight soldiers only! Although the vast space inside the armored vehicle is sufficient to accommodate at least 12 seats for twelve soldiers and was exhibited at the Sofex-2018!
> 
> View attachment 553028
> 
> 
> 2- The second model is an armored personnel carrier with a 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm snake head tower for a single armor shield. It is also the same as the previous version but I think it carries at most 12 soldiers and was shown at the Sofex-2018!
> 
> View attachment 553029
> 
> 
> View attachment 553030
> 
> 
> 3. The third model is the same as the first version but with an excellent armored tower with a 30mm cannon and the same as the tower on the Scimitar light tank. I think that ATGM can be added to the The sides of the tower, carrying 8 soldiers inside, but I think it can accommodate and was exhibited at the exhibition Sofex-2018!
> 
> View attachment 553031
> 
> 
> 4- The fourth model is a heavy armored personnel carrier, the same as the first version, but with an excellent armored tower with a 76 mm cannon, the same as the tower on the Scorpion light tank. I also think that ATGM can be added to the side The tower, and carrying within it 6 soldiers and I think this is the number that you can actually carry to the size of the tower and the cannon that carries it! And I think it's the only version that is currently being shielded from the fifth level, this is the only version that did not show up at the show Sofex-2018!
> 
> View attachment 553032
> View attachment 553033
> View attachment 553034
> 
> 
> 5 - Now to come to the fifth version and the hardest and I hope to reach it by 2020 with the next exhibition, the version of the sniper tanks or the wheeled tank or tanked tank! Yes, an armored tank armed with a 105 mm or 120 mm tower and most likely the tower will be similar to the tower of the Italian B-1 rotary tank for a model with a 105 mm cannon, and a tower with a 120mm cannon is strange and I think it has a full Jordanian design!
> 
> View attachment 553037
> View attachment 553035
> 
> 
> View attachment 553046
> View attachment 553047
> 
> 
> Of course, for the armor of Al-Mared and to return to and see them are also in the ceiling 4 slots for the exit of soldiers in emergency or in cases of engagement where the machine guns medium installed on the sides, also for the rear door where the soldiers enter, there is a door opens in a heroic Unfortunately, there is another door intertwined with it, which opens in the traditional shape to the side. Also, as seen on the tower, there are vision lenses that can not go outside, a thermal vision system with a laser rangefinder, smoke bombs to block the vision, Electrically! And if you notice the seat area for the soldiers, they are a separate capsule and better armored than the rest of the armored vehicle, and I think that's why the 8 seats are only for soldiers! The Armored Corps is also a MRAP. It is designed in the form of V to disperse explosive devices and mines.
> 
> View attachment 553038
> View attachment 553039
> View attachment 553042
> View attachment 553043
> 
> 
> Level 5
> 
> View attachment 553045
> 
> 
> Some of the photos are from my depiction at the Operations and Special Forces Showroom Sofex-2018 in Jordan last year


Brother is the fourth model being produced in a high quality? And isn't the vehicle a really big target for ATGMs from YouTube people pointed this out.

Also, I heard talk of a Russian 57mm cannon, is this true?

@Wilhelm II Nashab knows more about this topic and your questions will probably be answered from his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> Brother is the fourth model being produced in a high quality?


Yes, as you can see, shielding increased from level 4 to level 5, a 76mm cannon, and carrying 6 soldiers inside.


Philip the Arab said:


> And isn't the vehicle a really big target for ATGMs from YouTube people pointed this out.


Everything is vulnerable to being targeted by ATGM anti-tank missiles, from the smallest Land Cruiser to the largest tank!


Philip the Arab said:


> Also, I heard talk of a Russian 57mm cannon, is this true?


So far it is only words, and there is nothing on the ground

AU-220M

https://mundo.sputniknews.com/amp/d...militar-moscu-aman/?__twitter_impression=true








Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II Nashab knows more about this topic and your questions will probably be answered from his post.


My brother, I am only a university student, a follower of defense and military affairs, and I do not work in any position


----------



## Nashab

Level 5 - 76 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

His Majesty the King inaugurates the headquarters of the Duk Mawab in Karak governorate






Jordanian small arms production in KADDB factory. JAWS line of AR-15 based rifles, and pistols.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab
http://sdarabia.com/2019/05/قريباً-مركز-كادبي-يبدأ-الإنتاج-الكمي-ل/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

I read before Jordan ordered su34 what happened for that?
What fighter you think Jordan need and can order it? Do you think Jordan upgrade it's fleet of f16 to viper?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nashab

Wilhelm II said:


> I read before Jordan ordered su34 what happened for that?
> What fighter you think Jordan need and can order it? Do you think Jordan upgrade it's fleet of f16 to viper?


A picture of the contract for the development of the Jordanian fleet F-16 has been developed to the Viper standard





With regard to the new Jordanian Royal Air Force fighter jets, there has been nothing official yet

But the commander of the Royal Air Force said days ago:
The Royal Jordanian Air Force will spend a considerable amount on the development and modernization process and purchase the latest combat aircraft and military personnel carriers within the strategic plan to extend until 2023, pointing out that the Air Force believes in the importance of attracting talent from the sons of the nation of young men and women.

He also said:
By the year 2023, the Royal Jordanian Air Force will be able to carry out missions independently and independently of the US-led International Anti-Terrorism Alliance

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I myself expect his words (in 2023 he will carry out tasks independently and independently of the International Alliance)

I understand from this talk that the fighters will never be American, Western or European! I expect either a Russian, a Chinese or a Pakistani, I do not think so



Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab
> http://sdarabia.com/2019/05/قريباً-مركز-كادبي-يبدأ-الإنتاج-الكمي-ل/



Yes I saw it, something wonderful

The entry of the armored Al-Fares 6x6 to the production line means that there is a demand for it. If the Jordanian army has contracted it, I think it will be a replacement for the Armor-V! Armored Al-Fares is more knowledgeable, safe and protected!

He also said that the armored Al-Mared 8x9 had received the first orders on it!

He also said that the Al-Wahsh 4x4 armored vehicle received several requests from several countries and from outside the Middle East!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Swedish fighter?


No it will not be as it is European. Maybe JF-17 or J-31? We are just speculating for now.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> No it will not be as it is European. Maybe JF-17 or J-31? We are just speculating for now.


J31 is not completing soon jf17 is good but next version with modern radar


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> J31 is not completing soon jf17 is good but next version with modern radar


J-20 is ready but it will be very expensive.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> J-20 is ready but it will be very expensive.


China said before don't sell original version of that what about Korean fa50 that is similar to f16 . I just hope Jordan don't buy second hand thing


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> China said before don't sell original version of that what about Korean fa50 that is similar to f16 . I just hope Jordan don't buy second hand thing


I think Jordan wants a fifth gen fighter but I could be wrong. Israel will block F-35 sale to them so they need some stealth fighter like SU-57, or a non-stealth but still good fighter like the SU-35.

Also, F-16V will make the F-16s in Jordanian inventory killer. AESA radar is very advanced and the avionics and performance are upgraded a lot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/APG-83



Nashab said:


> A picture of the contract for the development of the Jordanian fleet F-16 has been developed to the Viper standard
> View attachment 558488
> 
> 
> With regard to the new Jordanian Royal Air Force fighter jets, there has been nothing official yet
> 
> But the commander of the Royal Air Force said days ago:
> The Royal Jordanian Air Force will spend a considerable amount on the development and modernization process and purchase the latest combat aircraft and military personnel carriers within the strategic plan to extend until 2023, pointing out that the Air Force believes in the importance of attracting talent from the sons of the nation of young men and women.
> 
> He also said:
> By the year 2023, the Royal Jordanian Air Force will be able to carry out missions independently and independently of the US-led International Anti-Terrorism Alliance
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I myself expect his words (in 2023 he will carry out tasks independently and independently of the International Alliance)
> 
> I understand from this talk that the fighters will never be American, Western or European! I expect either a Russian, a Chinese or a Pakistani, I do not think so
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw it, something wonderful
> 
> The entry of the armored Al-Fares 6x6 to the production line means that there is a demand for it. If the Jordanian army has contracted it, I think it will be a replacement for the Armor-V! Armored Al-Fares is more knowledgeable, safe and protected!
> 
> He also said that the armored Al-Mared 8x9 had received the first orders on it!
> 
> He also said that the Al-Wahsh 4x4 armored vehicle received several requests from several countries and from outside the Middle East!


Brother, is the US funding the upgrade? It looks like the US air force is but I'm unsure if it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> I think Jordan wants a fifth gen fighter but I could be wrong. Israel will block F-35 sale to them so they need some stealth fighter like SU-57, or a non-stealth but still good fighter like the SU-35.
> 
> Also, F-16V will make the F-16s in Jordanian inventory killer. AESA radar is very advanced and the avionics and performance are upgraded a lot.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/APG-83
> 
> 
> Brother, is the US funding the upgrade? It looks like the US air force is but I'm unsure if it is.


Jordan Saudi UAE Egypt and ..... need fifth generation fighters I'm waiting for news about Russia UAE light fifth generation fighter project. I think Saudi should JV in Korean or Japanese fighter project they can but stealth UCAVs are strong options


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nashab said:


> A picture of the contract for the development of the Jordanian fleet F-16 has been developed to the Viper standard
> View attachment 558488
> 
> 
> With regard to the new Jordanian Royal Air Force fighter jets, there has been nothing official yet
> 
> But the commander of the Royal Air Force said days ago:
> The Royal Jordanian Air Force will spend a considerable amount on the development and modernization process and purchase the latest combat aircraft and military personnel carriers within the strategic plan to extend until 2023, pointing out that the Air Force believes in the importance of attracting talent from the sons of the nation of young men and women.
> 
> He also said:
> By the year 2023, the Royal Jordanian Air Force will be able to carry out missions independently and independently of the US-led International Anti-Terrorism Alliance
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I myself expect his words (in 2023 he will carry out tasks independently and independently of the International Alliance)
> 
> I understand from this talk that the fighters will never be American, Western or European! I expect either a Russian, a Chinese or a Pakistani, I do not think so
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw it, something wonderful
> 
> The entry of the armored Al-Fares 6x6 to the production line means that there is a demand for it. If the Jordanian army has contracted it, I think it will be a replacement for the Armor-V! Armored Al-Fares is more knowledgeable, safe and protected!
> 
> He also said that the armored Al-Mared 8x9 had received the first orders on it!
> 
> He also said that the Al-Wahsh 4x4 armored vehicle received several requests from several countries and from outside the Middle East!


It said that Al Mared was ordered? I thought he only said some countries are interested?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> It said that Al Mared was ordered? I thought he only said some countries are interested?


بالإضافة إلى إنتاج آلية الدفع الثماني، المارد التي تم بناؤها على هيكل تاترا وقد بدأ المركز إنتاج عدد منها. وحصدت آلية المارد إهتماما في كثير من الدول التي بدأت بطلبها.

In addition to the production of the eight payment mechanism, Al-Mared, which was built on the structure of Tatra and the center began to produce a number of them. The Al-Mared mechanism has attracted interest in many of the countries that started its application.


----------



## Mhmoud

Philip the Arab said:


> I think Jordan wants a fifth gen fighter but I could be wrong. Israel will block F-35 sale to them so they need some stealth fighter like SU-57, or a non-stealth but still good fighter like the SU-35.
> 
> Also, F-16V will make the F-16s in Jordanian inventory killer. AESA radar is very advanced and the avionics and performance are upgraded a lot.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/APG-83
> 
> 
> Brother, is the US funding the upgrade? It looks like the US air force is but I'm unsure if it is.


Although being able to buy a stealth fighter is a good thing, and other larger states in the Arab world might need them, i personally believe that there really is no point in buying an F-35 or any other stealth fightrs, as their "stealth" diminishes with distance, and Israel is like 40km max. This means that the effects of stealth are drastically diminished in the case of any hostility between the two states, and the best bet is to get stuff that can detect it and take it down without being vulnerable to standoff munitions. otherwise, if jordan needed an F-35 purchase, then it would most likely be used in other battlefields, which seems a bit unlikely, to be honest.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mhmoud said:


> Although being able to buy a stealth fighter is a good thing, and other larger states in the Arab world might need them, i personally believe that there really is no point in buying an F-35 or any other stealth fightrs, as their "stealth" diminishes with distance, and Israel is like 40km max. This means that the effects of stealth are drastically diminished in the case of any hostility between the two states, and the best bet is to get stuff that can detect it and take it down without being vulnerable to standoff munitions. otherwise, if jordan needed an F-35 purchase, then it would most likely be used in other battlefields, which seems a bit unlikely, to be honest.


Iran? If Jordan stays with the GCC, and the US politically than a war with Iran is inevitable unless of course Jordan stays neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nigeria seems to like the KADDB turrets which are simple but provide a well-protected environment for gunners on vehicles. It is on Streit group vehicles, and Paramount vehicles as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab @Wilhelm II

What do you think about Jordan phasing out all non-indigenous firearms that are aging and replacing them with Jordanian rifles? Jordan can replace M16, M4, sniper rifles. In the future if that was done further guns like machineguns, grenade-launchers, shotguns, sub-machine guns, and heavier weapons can be developed.

KADDB rifles made in Jordan used in KASOTC special ops training center.





Full line of rifles that JAWS* should make *for JAF and export.

.50 cal rifle to replace current anti-material rifles in service.





Bolt action sniper rifle to replace all bolt action rifles in Jordanian service being produced by KADDB.



20 inch barrel KADDB is producing that can replace auto-sniper rifles.






14.5 inch barrel that can replace M4 and M16 in Jordanian inventory.






11.5 and 10 inch barrel that can replace CQB rifles.






SMG version of JAR-556? It can replace all current SMGs in Jordanian service.





Shotgun version of JAR-556? It can be like the Turkish MKA-1919 and replace all shotguns in Jordanian service. The ammo is 12 gauge as you can see from the magazine.





Squad Automatic Weapon version of JAR-556 that can replace all Jordanian versions. Increase firing rate, and increase the ability to change barrel and you have a deadly machine gun.




Revolver grenade launcher like the Milkor that will help Jordan replace all other stand alone grenade launcher in service.






Automatic grenade launcher could be made to replace the MK19 but analyzing the way it works and building a function weapon on the same principle.






These are just some of my suggestions for what the JAWS line should look like in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

A question is in my mind fol long time what snack head have special? I can't understand why they built a manned turret and why it is famous in Jordanian products?



Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab @Wilhelm II
> 
> What do you think about Jordan phasing out all non-indigenous firearms that are aging and replacing them with Jordanian rifles? Jordan can replace M16, M4, sniper rifles. In the future if that was done further guns like machineguns, grenade-launchers, shotguns, sub-machine guns, and heavier weapons can be developed.
> 
> KADDB rifles made in Jordan used in KASOTC special ops training center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full line of rifles that JAWS* should make *for JAF and export.
> 
> .50 cal rifle to replace current anti-material rifles in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt action sniper rifle to replace all bolt action rifles in Jordanian service being produced by KADDB.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch barrel KADDB is producing that can replace auto-sniper rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.5 inch barrel that can replace M4 and M16 in Jordanian inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.5 and 10 inch barrel that can replace CQB rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMG version of JAR-556? It can replace all current SMGs in Jordanian service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun version of JAR-556? It can be like the Turkish MKA-1919 and replace all shotguns in Jordanian service. The ammo is 12 gauge as you can see from the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squad Automatic Weapon version of JAR-556 that can replace all Jordanian versions. Increase firing rate, and increase the ability to change barrel and you have a deadly machine gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revolver grenade launcher like the Milkor that will help Jordan replace all other stand alone grenade launcher in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic grenade launcher could be made to replace the MK19 but analyzing the way it works and building a function weapon on the same principle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some of my suggestions for what the JAWS line should look like in the future.


I think Jordan should work in middle west and east standards and make modular small arms . Jordan must have all them and more and I think germans have best guns for Jordanian armed forces


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> A question is in my mind fol long time what snack head have special? I can't understand why they built a manned turret and why it is famous in Jordanian products?
> 
> 
> I think Jordan should work in middle west and east standards and make modular small arms . Jordan must have all them and more and I think germans have best guns for Jordanian armed forces


What it has better than standard turrets is protection all around. Most turrets with just the gunner are vulnerable to getting shot and killed and the snakehead eliminates that.

Would you rather be in this?




Or this?



The answer is obvious and that the snakehead is cheaper than a RWS but better than just a turret without protection.


Also took a screenshot of KADDB rifles being used for training in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> What it has better than standard turrets is protection all around. Most turrets with just the gunner are vulnerable to getting shot and killed and the snakehead eliminates that.
> 
> Would you rather be in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is obvious and that the snakehead is cheaper than a RWS but better than just a turret without protection.
> 
> 
> Also took a screenshot of KADDB rifles being used for training in Jordan
> View attachment 559103


I am completely justified thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Philip the Arab said:


> What it has better than standard turrets is protection all around. Most turrets with just the gunner are vulnerable to getting shot and killed and the snakehead eliminates that.
> 
> Would you rather be in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is obvious and that the snakehead is cheaper than a RWS but better than just a turret without protection.
> 
> 
> Also took a screenshot of KADDB rifles being used for training in Jordan
> View attachment 559103



I'd rather be in this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Khafee said:


> I'd rather be in this
> View attachment 559106


Yeah RWS are good and Jordan recently developed one so we're good. 
















Watch the video from the last 23 seconds and you can see the turret moving in the background.

https://www.defensenews.com/digital...ller-vehicles-as-critical-for-mideast-combat/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

At the all at least one Arab country should work on laser and railgun weapons


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab @Wilhelm II
Does Jordan need a small air transportable vehicle for paratroopers? It could help with paratroopers deployment of armored vehicle on battlefield and even be transportable by Mi-26. The design is relatively simple and its something that 100% KADDB could do and it could be exported to operators of C-130.

Something like the German Wiesel which can fulfill a lot of roles like air-defense, fire-support, APC.

Wiesel 2 air defense




Scout vehicle




Ambulance vehicle




Command post variant




120mm variant




20mm variant





If it can fit in a helicopter with a smaller cargo bay than the Mi-26 than it can surely fit in a Mi-26.




Mi-26 is way wider





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC

You also have to consider export possibilities like Saudi Arabia, and other Arab countries that have big helicopters that can transport vehicles like this like CH-47 or Super Puma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab @Wilhelm II
> Does Jordan need a small air transportable vehicle for paratroopers? It could help with paratroopers deployment of armored vehicle on battlefield and even be transportable by Mi-26. The design is relatively simple and its something that 100% KADDB could do and it could be exported to operators of C-130.
> 
> Something like the German Wiesel which can fulfill a lot of roles like air-defense, fire-support, APC.
> 
> Wiesel 2 air defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Command post variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120mm variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it can fit in a helicopter with a smaller cargo bay than the Mi-26 than it can surely fit in a Mi-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-26 is way wider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC
> 
> You also have to consider export possibilities like Saudi Arabia, and other Arab countries that have big helicopters that can transport vehicles like this like CH-47 or Super Puma.


I think in future wars an army need high speed helicopters like raider. This vehicle have light armour and not good even for terrorists weapons. Maybe heavy transport aircraft are better because Jordan nature majority is flat . I'm not sure that is useable for today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I think in future wars an army need high speed helicopters like raider. This vehicle have light armour and not good even for terrorists weapons. Maybe heavy transport aircraft are better because Jordan nature majority is flat . I'm not sure that is useable for today


The reason these vehicles are not armored very well are because they need to be light and droppable by air and transportable by helicopter. APS will protect these vehicles pretty well from terrorist, and ATGM threats. You have to recognize the sale potential for countries like Saudi Arabia who operate a lot of CH-47 Chinook in which one of these can fit it and the amount you can sell to them. Raider is a new concept but I agree fast helicopters are the future, as well as V-22 type aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab @Wilhelm II
> Does Jordan need a small air transportable vehicle for paratroopers? It could help with paratroopers deployment of armored vehicle on battlefield and even be transportable by Mi-26. The design is relatively simple and its something that 100% KADDB could do and it could be exported to operators of C-130.
> 
> Something like the German Wiesel which can fulfill a lot of roles like air-defense, fire-support, APC.
> 
> Wiesel 2 air defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Command post variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120mm variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it can fit in a helicopter with a smaller cargo bay than the Mi-26 than it can surely fit in a Mi-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-26 is way wider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC
> 
> You also have to consider export possibilities like Saudi Arabia, and other Arab countries that have big helicopters that can transport vehicles like this like CH-47 or Super Puma.


There are armored Land Cruiser vehicles for rapid reaction forces with MANPADS or Kornet-E or TOW or a 12.7 mm submachine gun


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab

LNA bought Al-Mared 8x8. Exciting news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


>


There is not Al-Mared 8*8 From KADDB , But Mbombe 6*6 from south Africa from Paramount Group


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab
@Wilhelm II 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132759590104391681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132759590104391681


All the world knows that who win the war but two countries are in dream of victory
Training!!!!!!!! Libyans war was not enough for war Experiences? Both sides must learn of each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133045645802188801

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nashab

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133045645802188801


I also forgot this hahaha

The KADDP and Army Center do a great job of supporting local industries by contracting national products


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129771122726178821

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132759590104391681


Considering the recent performance by the LNA in Southern Tripoli, I wouldn't get too excited if I were you. I do know that the Jordanian training is among the best in the Middle East, but can you tell why they aren't very successful in their battles in Tripoli?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mhmoud said:


> Considering the recent performance by the LNA in Southern Tripoli, I wouldn't get too excited if I were you. I do know that the Jordanian training is among the best in the Middle East, but can you tell why they aren't very successful in their battles in Tripoli?


It was only a small number of troops trained. Most of Haftars troops are untrained and the rule of thumb for attacking a city with defenders is that you need 3 times the amount of troops the defender has.


----------



## Philip the Arab

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://web2.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB%20Suggested%20Projects%202019-latest.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwihkKuE_ILjAhVhxFkKHcwVACU4HhAWMAd6BAgBEAE&usg=AOvVaw1EGlg0639jVPtZ4SAPIZzC
KADDB university projects for 2019. Laser warning reciever is one of the more advanced projects that will be accomplished.
@Nashab
@Wilhelm II
These are real projects that will be made this year and will probably be seen in SOFEX 2020. KADDB has been doing GPS jammers and electronic projects since at least 2011.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0J5-8HzVVK1KCrXoL_JHzh&cshid=1561411044650

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://web2.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB%20Suggested%20Projects%202019-latest.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwihkKuE_ILjAhVhxFkKHcwVACU4HhAWMAd6BAgBEAE&usg=AOvVaw1EGlg0639jVPtZ4SAPIZzC
> KADDB university projects for 2019. Laser warning reciever is one of the more advanced projects that will be accomplished.
> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> These are real projects that will be made this year and will probably be seen in SOFEX 2020. KADDB has been doing GPS jammers and electronic projects since at least 2011.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.just.edu.jo/FacultiesandDepartments/FacultyofEngineering/Documents/Training%20Report%20Electrical.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjPgbuThYPjAhUjneAKHcmGBnoQFjADegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0J5-8HzVVK1KCrXoL_JHzh&cshid=1561411044650


Congratulations always Jordanians make me feel proud kaddb and kacst are my favourite


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://web2.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB%20Suggested%20Projects%202019-latest.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwihkKuE_ILjAhVhxFkKHcwVACU4HhAWMAd6BAgBEAE&usg=AOvVaw1EGlg0639jVPtZ4SAPIZzC
> KADDB university projects for 2019. Laser warning reciever is one of the more advanced projects that will be accomplished.
> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> These are real projects that will be made this year and will probably be seen in SOFEX 2020. KADDB has been doing GPS jammers and electronic projects since at least 2011.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.just.edu.jo/FacultiesandDepartments/FacultyofEngineering/Documents/Training%20Report%20Electrical.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjPgbuThYPjAhUjneAKHcmGBnoQFjADegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0J5-8HzVVK1KCrXoL_JHzh&cshid=1561411044650


I do not think it will boom in 2020 because these projects started in 2019, I think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab do you think integrating small weapon systems on the KADDB UAVs would help with arma sales? It could be helpful in Libya for example, have control station inside truck of some sort, and launch the drone from a catapult. LNA could perform strategic strikes without UAE support 24/7.
Integrate weapon behind camera such as light mortar or very small missile.








Good idea? @Wilhelm II
Imagine dropping one of these on a GNA troop formation for reference.
120mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab do you think integrating small weapon systems on the KADDB UAVs would help with arma sales? It could be helpful in Libya for example, have control station inside truck of some sort, and launch the drone from a catapult. LNA could perform strategic strikes without UAE support 24/7.
> Integrate weapon behind camera such as light mortar or very small missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea? @Wilhelm II
> Imagine dropping one of these on a GNA troop formation for reference.
> 120mm


Is that guided ammo?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab do you think integrating small weapon systems on the KADDB UAVs would help with arma sales? It could be helpful in Libya for example, have control station inside truck of some sort, and launch the drone from a catapult. LNA could perform strategic strikes without UAE support 24/7.
> Integrate weapon behind camera such as light mortar or very small missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea? @Wilhelm II
> Imagine dropping one of these on a GNA troop formation for reference.
> 120mm


My thoughts are no. If dropped close enough it is almost certain the target will be destroyed. Maybe if a laser designator was integrated with camera you could integrate some laser seeking weapon like ATGM(?).


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab do you think integrating small weapon systems on the KADDB UAVs would help with arma sales? It could be helpful in Libya for example, have control station inside truck of some sort, and launch the drone from a catapult. LNA could perform strategic strikes without UAE support 24/7.
> Integrate weapon behind camera such as light mortar or very small missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea? @Wilhelm II
> Imagine dropping one of these on a GNA troop formation for reference.
> 120mm


Good idea but expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Good idea but expensive


How so? Isis did it for nothing more than 1000$ dollars. KADDB has experience with integrating UGV weapon systems.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> My thoughts are no. If dropped close enough it is almost certain the target will be destroyed. Maybe if a laser designator was integrated with camera you could integrate some laser seeking weapon like ATGM(?).


Head and tail of that is look like guided ammunitions yes inside city wars need mortars and better of that guided mortar ammo



Philip the Arab said:


> How so? Isis did it for nothing more than 1000$ dollars. KADDB has experience with integrating UGV weapon systems.


In Iraq Iran war Iranians made rpg7 rocket with mortar head like you have seen in Syria lna can use many old ammunition with cheap upgrades I want to say with cheap weapons you can get more weapons


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Head and tail of that is look like guided ammunitions yes inside city wars need mortars and better of that guided mortar ammo
> 
> 
> In Iraq Iran war Iranians made rpg7 rocket with mortar head like you have seen in Syria lna can use many old ammunition with cheap upgrades I want to say with cheap weapons you can get more weapons


Ah, I was thinking more of a UAE funded and LNA professionally-ish ran operation. Imagine having small drones attacking troop formations and less valuable targets and having big drones like Wing Loong attacking more valuable targets. This can provide valuable CAS and recon data that can be relayed to ground troops. Imagine a 10kg laser guided bomb JV between Ukraine and Jordan, it would be useful in the Donbass region, as well as in the MENA region.
Speaking of Ukraine, many new developments in munitions industry including MANPADS, and guided artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Ah, I was thinking more of a UAE funded and LNA professionally-ish ran operation. Imagine having small drones attacking troop formations and less valuable targets and having big drones like Wing Loong attacking more valuable targets. This can provide valuable CAS and recon data that can be relayed to ground troops. Imagine a 10kg laser guided bomb JV between Ukraine and Jordan, it would be useful in the Donbass region, as well as in the MENA region.
> Speaking of Ukraine, many new developments in munitions industry including MANPADS, and guided artillery.


You are right small drones are so useful 
Really I don't know what is happening in ground of Libya I don't know US armed drones are bombing who why NATO AWACS are flying over there why lna don't pressure more on gna and more confusing issues
JV and ToT with Ukraine is easy they are trying to make a huge market and in this way they say welcome to everyone who want weapons technologies


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> You are right small drones are so useful
> Really I don't know what is happening in ground of Libya I don't know US armed drones are bombing who why NATO AWACS are flying over there why lna don't pressure more on gna and more confusing issues
> JV and ToT with Ukraine is easy they are trying to make a huge market and in this way they say welcome to everyone who want weapons technologies














The camera on the KADDB uav is controllable so if a laser designator was also added this would allow the ability to strike targets with ATGMs possibly. I think RPGs could be added like Mohajer drone possibly in rocket pods of 2s or 3s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 567929
> 
> 
> View attachment 567930
> 
> 
> The camera on the KADDB uav is controllable so if a laser designator was also added this would allow the ability to strike targets with ATGMs possibly. I think RPGs could be added like Mohajer drone possibly in rocket pods of 2s or 3s.


Do You mean targeting from air atgm on ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 567929
> 
> 
> View attachment 567930
> 
> 
> The camera on the KADDB uav is controllable so if a laser designator was also added this would allow the ability to strike targets with ATGMs possibly. I think RPGs could be added like Mohajer drone possibly in rocket pods of 2s or 3s.


The plane is very small and still in development mode so it's not a big payload, barely carrying its own "camera" surveillance system

Oh it's my photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Do You mean targeting from air atgm on ground?


Both, hell it could even help with laser guidance on artillery shells like Copperheads. Remember, the smallest ATGM is about 6 kgs.







Nashab said:


> The plane is very small and still in development mode so it's not a big payload, barely carrying its own "camera" surveillance system
> 
> Oh it's my photos


Thats weird because a similar size and weight drone like the Mohajer can carry 6 RPGs... Hasn't Jordan been in UAV development for almost 10 years? I saw JARS videos form 2008...
In theory a 25kg drone should be able to carry a whole lot more than a few kg. What about a 60mm mortar shell that was 1.3 kg?

@Wilhelm II
https://www.luch.kiev.ua/en/product...-and-simulators/guided-mortar-armament-system
Ukrainian guided mortar, shoot one of these towards general target, and in theory you could designate very precise targets better than ground based designators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> the smallest ATGM is about 6 kgs.


I didn't knew that



Philip the Arab said:


> Ukrainian guided mortar, shoot one of these towards general target, and in theory you could designate very precise targets better than ground based designators.


Absolutely they are really good but Ukrainian are developing many many things after beginning war I really confused how they want complete them because Ukraine is a poor country and even by countries investments and technology supports they are so busy with them . Base of most of their weapons in developing are old like oplot tank that Thailand regret of buying that. But there is a gift for us Ukraine need many helps for them and we can easily have their technology and projects with JV or small investment


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II
This is what I was talking about even though you can't watch videos. Put a laser designator onto a drone like this
http://www.cloudcaptech.com/products/detail/tase-4001
,and fire an artillery or mortar shell in the general vicinity of where the target it, and than lase it with the drone. Even air-launched laser-guided munitions could be used like Paveway.

















Also, I think the drone above should be able to carry 60mm mortar ammunition because of its light weight(1.38 kg) and small length, width, and height.






If I am correct, one 60mm mortar round could be attached centerline, or on the wings of the platform.

The round is a good amount bigger than an average hand but still small enough to fit centerline or on the wings as I said.




Dropping the munition could be as easy as flying over a target with your camera faced at it, and using some type of servo mechanism to detach the weapon and let if freefall towards target. Remember, if ISIS quadcopters can do it, than KADDB can too.

It could be useful in places like Libya where pickup trucks, and troop formations could be targeted independently of LNA MiGs, or Wing Loong drones while still dealing casualties towards the GNA.
I know you can't watch videos but this can be interesting in showing my point to anyone who can.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139124824616443904
Dropping one of these on a troop formation won't be pretty.






@Nashab
Video from 2008 about KADDB drones, what happened to these?





These ISIS drones can carry a mortar but KADDB drones can't? I think the engineers are underestimating the loads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II
> This is what I was talking about even though you can't watch videos. Put a laser designator onto a drone like this
> http://www.cloudcaptech.com/products/detail/tase-4001
> ,and fire an artillery or mortar shell in the general vicinity of where the target it, and than lase it with the drone. Even air-launched laser-guided munitions could be used like Paveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the drone above should be able to carry 60mm mortar ammunition because of its light weight(1.38 kg) and small length, width, and height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am correct, one 60mm mortar round could be attached centerline, or on the wings of the platform.
> 
> The round is a good amount bigger than an average hand but still small enough to fit centerline or on the wings as I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping the munition could be as easy as flying over a target with your camera faced at it, and using some type of servo mechanism to detach the weapon and let if freefall towards target. Remember, if ISIS quadcopters can do it, than KADDB can too.
> 
> It could be useful in places like Libya where pickup trucks, and troop formations could be targeted independently of LNA MiGs, or Wing Loong drones while still dealing casualties towards the GNA.
> I know you can't watch videos but this can be interesting in showing my point to anyone who can.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139124824616443904
> Dropping one of these on a troop formation won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nashab
> Video from 2008 about KADDB drones, what happened to these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ISIS drones can carry a mortar but KADDB drones can't? I think the engineers are underestimating the loads.


Bombing mortar round by quadcopter is much better than winged drones . Winged drones at least need a simple calculating system for bombing with accuracy but quadcopter just need camera and few training. 
That you said in first about laser targeting is developed I think. maybe in developing 
When you have support of a super power even just Russia in lna if turkey send massive aids for gna war will be long but victory is with lna


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Bombing mortar round by quadcopter is much better than winged drones . Winged drones at least need a simple calculating system for bombing with accuracy but quadcopter just need camera and few training.
> That you said in first about laser targeting is developed I think. maybe in developing
> When you have support of a super power even just Russia in lna if turkey send massive aids for gna war will be long but victory is with lna







Algerian drone with unguided mortar shells. What type of guided weapon is commonly available for 25kg drones?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Algerian drone with unguided mortar shells. What type of guided weapon is commonly available for 25kg drones?


I think you should ask your technical questions from the SC 
Sorry my knowledge about weapons not complete


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I think you should ask your technical questions from the SC
> Sorry my knowledge about weapons not complete


I'm not really sure how to arm it with a guided weapon. @The SC do you think a drone this small can and should be armed with guided munitions? or any munitions?
An inertial guided missile could work, if you could point a missile towards a target and launch the missile the guidance would keep the missile on path until it hits the target. This can be done with some simple software, and of course control surfaces, and a gyroscope.



The Cadby long-range aircraft is capable of long-term self-flying, which is used in reconnaissance, search and surveillance. It comes in two systems, one with a long-range gasoline engine and the other with an electric motor for the sound of the electric motor. Flight for 40 minutes (for the electrical system) in one trip and for a distance of 3 km at night and day and provide coverage of video, and the use of UAVs in many cases and all the ground data difficult and dangerous.



















General Specifications

Length: 2.6 m
Weight: 25 kg
Wing length: 3 m
Operational range: 3 Km
Flight duration: 40 minutes for electrical system

Type of load

Dual-axis balanced camera
Two-dimensional
*Daytime camera with 30x optical zoom and 12x approximation 
Night camera measuring 640 * 512 non-cooled with electronic zoom 8 times 
500 grams* of materials such as first aid or explosives are delivered at a specific location(?) Is this correct?

This type of zoom allows a lot of precision if an aiming reticle was placed over the camera, along with a laser designator which tells the bomb, or missile to move towards a target.
This is a game. but I think you understand what I am saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Nashab
@Wilhelm II 
Do you guys see the UCAV in the picture? Is it KADDB project? It is on desk of both the leader of KADDB in this picture, with Al Mared next to it... It's not CH-4 or any drone in JAF service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> Do you guys see the UCAV in the picture? Is it KADDB project? It is on desk of both the leader of KADDB in this picture, with Al Mared next to it... It's not CH-4 or any drone in JAF service.
> View attachment 568720


I think it is kaddb project because it is on desk of leader of kaddb
We know rest of them are kaddb products it can be too and I didn't see any head of UAV like that
Maybe they want uncover that in next sofex
Congratulations to jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> @Nashab
> @Wilhelm II
> Do you guys see the UCAV in the picture? Is it KADDB project? It is on desk of both the leader of KADDB in this picture, with Al Mared next to it... It's not CH-4 or any drone in JAF service.
> View attachment 568720


TAI Anka



Wilhelm II said:


> I think it is kaddb project because it is on desk of leader of kaddb
> We know rest of them are kaddb products it can be too and I didn't see any head of UAV like that
> Maybe they want uncover that in next sofex
> Congratulations to jordan


KADDB may be involved in UAV projects in Turkish, Chinese and Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nashab said:


> TAI Anka
> 
> 
> KADDB may be involved in UAV projects in Turkish, Chinese and Russian


I thought about it being Anka. It really shouldn't be on his desk unless KADDB is working on it somehow. To be honest I think Jordan could make an indigenous uav with some help for a foreign nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nashab

Philip the Arab said:


> I thought about it being Anka. It really shouldn't be on his desk unless KADDB is working on it somehow. To be honest I think Jordan could make an indigenous uav with some help for a foreign nation.


Dear These are gifts as a cut of companies to KADDB manager


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nashab said:


> Dear These are gifts as a cut of companies to KADDB manager


I know but all the other products on his desk are from KADDB. Like Mared armed with 57mm.


----------



## Shaqgenie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155606994897776642

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UmairNawaz

Shaqgenie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155606994897776642


This news is very interesting, this means at least 328 new Wahsh will be made and a lot of profit will come out of it. I think composite, and ERA should be developed by KADDB for armored vehicles instead of full steel armored vehcile. I have been reading about this on other forums like Sinodefence and other Pakistani part forums.

Should collaborate with Egypt for licensed production of Sakr 122mm cluster and HE rockets. Also they should collaborate with Ukraine for heavier ATGMs and laser guided 155mm artillery which would sell well in this region imo.
Surface to air missile from Tunguska I think






155mm and 122mm laser guided artillery




Skif ATGM with much better armor penetration than Korsar






Full catalog here.

https://ukroboronprom.com.ua/design/files/UOP_katalog_2018_Rockets.pdf

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 
@Wilhelm II 
@The SC 
Do you think Arab countries collaborating with Israel if Palestinian problem is ever solved is a good idea? They have a lot of tech to offer including missiles, radars, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

UmairNawaz said:


> This news is very interesting, this means at least 328 new Wahsh will be made and a lot of profit will come out of it. I think composite, and ERA should be developed by KADDB for armored vehicles instead of full steel armored vehcile. I have been reading about this on other forums like Sinodefence and other Pakistani part forums.
> 
> Should collaborate with Egypt for licensed production of Sakr 122mm cluster and HE rockets. Also they should collaborate with Ukraine for heavier ATGMs and laser guided 155mm artillery which would sell well in this region imo.
> Surface to air missile from Tunguska I think
> 
> View attachment 575175
> 
> 155mm and 122mm laser guided artillery
> View attachment 575177
> 
> Skif ATGM with much better armor penetration than Korsar
> View attachment 575178
> 
> 
> 
> Full catalog here.
> 
> https://ukroboronprom.com.ua/design/files/UOP_katalog_2018_Rockets.pdf
> 
> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> @Wilhelm II
> @The SC
> Do you think Arab countries collaborating with Israel if Palestinian problem is ever solved is a good idea? They have a lot of tech to offer including missiles, radars, etc.


I think after Israeli Palestinians peace the negative view will remain for a long time but business can clean this problems step by step in a long term


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166330051224309760Mared seems pretty successful export in Libya.



Wilhelm II said:


> I think after Israeli Palestinians peace the negative view will remain for a long time but business can clean this problems step by step in a long term


Jordan can license and get TOT for a lot of weapons from Ukraine for export like @UmairNawaz said. Laser guided artillery can be very useful for export in Libya for example for Haftars forces and expanding business technological exports.

If Jordan could get TOT for 122mm guided artillery, LNA could surely use it against Tripoli militias and MB terrorists. All that would be needed would be general target direction and ground troops with laser designator.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122772110194003968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130571082291908608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

http://www.kaddb.com/
KADDB website completely redesigned
@Wilhelm II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

http://www.kaddb.com/uploads/KADDBcorporateE.mp4
Video for whoever wants to watch it.





* Al MARED *


Al-Mared is an 8x8 armored vehicle designed and developed to meet the latest defense and security requirements relied on this entry level. This armored vehicle offers a high level of protection according to STANAG 4569 KE L3 upgradeable to STANAG L4. The vehicle can be used as APC or as fighting vehicle with various armament options.



*General Specifications*

*Crew*

2+8

*Dimensions (L x W x H)*

8000x2960x2875mm

*Gross Vehicle Weight*

25000kg

*Engine*

Diesel 420HP

*Transmission*

6 Speed Automatic

*Suspension *

Independent

*Ground Clearance*

400mm

*Maximum Road Speed*

110km/h

*Maximum Autonomy*

600km

*Gradient*

60%

*Side Slope*

30%

*Approach and Departure Angles*

60° and 60°

*Armament*

· 12.7mm Machine Gun

· 30mm Turret

· 76mm Turret







* AL FARES *


Al-Fares 6x6 is an ideal choice under the entry of special purpose armored vehicles. It is designed and developed to meet the requirements of modern warfare missions.

As a versatile vehicle, it is ideal for combat, logistics, and boarder security or it can act as a command post offering a reliable solution with armoring protection up to STANAG L3/A ballistic standards for secure personnel transport of up to 11 crew members.


*General Specifications*

*Crew*

2+8

*Dimensions (L x W x H)*

7460 x 2560 x 2870 mm

*Gross Vehicle Weight*

27000 kg

*Engine*

Diesel 424 HP

*Transmission*

6 Speed Automatic

*Suspension *

Independent

*Ground Clearance*

400mm

*Maximum Road Speed*

110km/h

*Maximum Autonomy*

600km

*Gradient*

60%

*Side Slope*

30%

*Approach and Departure Angles*

40° and 50°

*Armament*

·COPULA with twin 0.5 cal. MG (12.7x99 Ammo)

·Optional: 30mm Turret and RWS







* Al- Wahsh Vehicle *


Al-Wahsh 4x4 vehicle for special purpose armored vehicle designed and developed to meet modern warfare missions' requirements and to operate in all kinds of terrains, it is designed for troops' transportation along with their tactical gear.

*Features*


KADDB hull design on TATRA chassis.
Capable to accommodate up to 10 persons.
STANAG 4569 KE L2 protection level.
Reliable independent suspension system.


*General Specifications*

*Crew*

2+8

*Armament*

M60 MG (7.62 x 51 Ammo) or RWS (optional) with KADDB’s snakehead cupola

*Dimensions (L x W x H)*

5800 x 2200 x 2530mm

*Gross Vehicle Weight *

18,000 Kg

*Engine*

Diesel 370 hp

*Transmission*

Automatic 6 speeds

*Suspension*

Independent suspension

*Maximum speed *

110 Km/h

*Gradability *

60%

*Side slope*

30%

*Approach & departure angles*

30˚ & 42˚

*Ground clearance*

380 mm

*Maximum range*

600 Km






* Track shoes *


Track shoes for military vehicles:


*M109*
*M110*
*M113*
*M60*






* AL MAHA *


Al-Maha is characterized by a high quality of survivability, maneuverability and agility to operate in missions of fighting, logistics support, combat, boarder’s security and can act as a command post or ambulance. It is configured to securely and comfortably fully equipped crew members, protected with armoring of B6 ballistic standards.

Adaptable for communications and surveillance, Al-Maha is based on the Land Cruiser 79 chassis making it a profound choice for armoring.


*General Specifications
Crew*
2+4
*Dimensions (L x W x H)*
5420x2285x2350mm (without turret and with mirror)
*Gross Vehicle Weight*
5500 Kg
*Engine*
Diesel 195HP
*Transmission*
5 Speed Manual
*Ground Clearance*
230mm
*Maximum Road Speed*
120km/h
*Maximum Autonomy*
1000km
*Gradient*
60%
*Side Slope*
30%
*Approach and Departure Angles*
37° and 30°
*Armament*
12.7mm Remote Weapon Station


I also think KADDB should develop something like this screw on GPS kit for artillery shells due to their wide experience in Arduino and electronic integration. It really doesn't seem that difficult to due as most parts needed are listed here.

https://repository.arizona.edu/bits.../ITC_2018_18-17-07.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

i like this APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> i like this APC.


Firing ports are old fashioned though and it is kind of a big target tbh. It uses Ukraine 30mm 2a72 cannon though so good APC/IFV destroyer.
@Wilhelm II
I think it needs 105mm or 120mm turret from Cockerill soon to make it a FSV/Tank destroyer.




I also think a JV with Cockerill to produce turrets in Jordan is a good idea to supply KADDB vehicles with variety of turrets.





CPWS 25-30 for Wahsh would give huge firepower to it.










It would look something like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Firing ports are old fashioned though and it is kind of a big target tbh. It uses Ukraine 30mm 2a72 cannon though so good APC/IFV destroyer.
> @Wilhelm II
> I think it needs 105mm or 120mm turret from Cockerill soon to make it a FSV/Tank destroyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think a JV with Cockerill to produce turrets in Jordan is a good idea to supply KADDB vehicles with variety of turrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPWS 25-30 for Wahsh would give huge firepower to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would look something like this...


I think almared can carry a 203mm gun as a turret
But it is important for future big turret that they must be unmanned almared have a huge place for ammo I hope to see all them you said but I really love to see almared types like tank destroyer with at least 8 atgms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I think almared can carry a 203mm gun as a turret
> But it is important for future big turret that they must be unmanned almared have a huge place for ammo I hope to see all them you said but I really love to see almared types like tank destroyer with at least 8 atgms


Yeah I agree... Jordan needs TOT for heavy ATGM with 1100mm penetration from Ukraine if it wants to make ADATS type tank destroyer that could possibly shoot down helicopters as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Yeah I agree... Jordan needs TOT for heavy ATGM with 1100mm penetration from Ukraine if it wants to make ADATS type tank destroyer that could possibly shoot down helicopters as well.


Yeeeeaaaa manly toys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Yep 100% Mared needs this on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172139419941376000@cabatli_53
@CAN_TR
@Timur
Can Turkey help Jordan produce Mortar, Artillery, and autocannon rounds?

@Wilhelm II

King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) announced it has signed a contract to expand its ammunition factory with a key international Turkish company (MKEK) to increase its production capacity to 30 million rounds annually from several types of light weapons ammunition.

In a statement to Petra News Agency, Major General (ret.) Mohammed Farghal, the Bureau’s Director General, said KADDB’s strategic plan since the establishment of its ammunition factory seeks to expand horizontally and vertically to produce most types of ammunition used in the Jordanian armed forces and security departments in economic quantities.

This expansion, he affirmed, enables Jordan to meet the local and regional demand for ammunition at “appropriate” prices, stressing such a step will not be the last.

“The strategic plan includes increasing production of ammunition types in the future to manufacture medium and heavy ammunitions,” he continued.

The workforce in ammunition factory are all Jordanians, and technology in the ammunition industry will be localized to maintain the KADDB’s strategic objective in investing in the Jordanian human potential, Farghal announced.

King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) was established in 1999, by a royal decree, as an independent government entity affiliated with the Jordan Armed Forces (JAF). The establishment of the Bureau was one of His Majesty’s King Abdullah II’s priorities the assumption of his constitutional powers to become an Arab defense nucleus in the region.

By being creative, innovative and by harnessing advanced technologies to serve Jordan’s national security through prompting self-reliance, building indigenous capabilities, supplying scientific and technical services, increasing the competitiveness of its manufacturing capacity, developing national labor competencies and know-how, adopting best practices, KADDB is dedicated to advancing, applying and facilitating high standards of research development through partnership and innovation with built-in institutional development and growth.



In other news, a Jordanian general visited KADDB and expressed admiration for advances in military production.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171700671848075265
Wahsh 105mm is hopefully entering service soon after testing concludes and if vehicle meets requirements.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163966197186138112


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173207153294925824


----------



## cabatli_53

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172139419941376000@cabatli_53
> @CAN_TR
> @Timur
> Can Turkey help Jordan produce Mortar, Artillery, and autocannon rounds?
> 
> @Wilhelm II
> 
> King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) announced it has signed a contract to expand its ammunition factory with a key international Turkish company (MKEK) to increase its production capacity to 30 million rounds annually from several types of light weapons ammunition.
> 
> In a statement to Petra News Agency, Major General (ret.) Mohammed Farghal, the Bureau’s Director General, said KADDB’s strategic plan since the establishment of its ammunition factory seeks to expand horizontally and vertically to produce most types of ammunition used in the Jordanian armed forces and security departments in economic quantities.
> 
> This expansion, he affirmed, enables Jordan to meet the local and regional demand for ammunition at “appropriate” prices, stressing such a step will not be the last.
> 
> “The strategic plan includes increasing production of ammunition types in the future to manufacture medium and heavy ammunitions,” he continued.
> 
> The workforce in ammunition factory are all Jordanians, and technology in the ammunition industry will be localized to maintain the KADDB’s strategic objective in investing in the Jordanian human potential, Farghal announced.
> 
> King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) was established in 1999, by a royal decree, as an independent government entity affiliated with the Jordan Armed Forces (JAF). The establishment of the Bureau was one of His Majesty’s King Abdullah II’s priorities the assumption of his constitutional powers to become an Arab defense nucleus in the region.
> 
> By being creative, innovative and by harnessing advanced technologies to serve Jordan’s national security through prompting self-reliance, building indigenous capabilities, supplying scientific and technical services, increasing the competitiveness of its manufacturing capacity, developing national labor competencies and know-how, adopting best practices, KADDB is dedicated to advancing, applying and facilitating high standards of research development through partnership and innovation with built-in institutional development and growth.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, a Jordanian general visited KADDB and expressed admiration for advances in military production.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171700671848075265
> Wahsh 105mm is hopefully entering service soon after testing concludes and if vehicle meets requirements.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163966197186138112
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173207153294925824




Turkey can supply whatever Jordan wants. Turkish industry is generous to tech transfer deals. We have made it in Malaysia, Indonesia, Kazakstan, UAE, Pakistan...etc Why not for Jordan ?


----------



## CAN_TR

It's nothing critical, if $$$ is alright why not.


----------



## Philip the Arab

CAN_TR said:


> It's nothing critical, if $$$ is alright why not.


Ukraine is great for Jordan because it has a lot of Soviet tech that is still useful in the modern world. Turkey may be good for certain things but seems stingy af for licensing and TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Philip the Arab said:


> Ukraine is great for Jordan because it has a lot of Soviet tech that is still useful in the modern world. Turkey may be good for certain things but seems stingy af for licensing and TOT.



Turkey is not stingy, you are the poor. What were you waiting for in an optical company that you established with 2 million Jordanian dinars of capital, then Aselsan spent billions of dollars on sensitive optical technology info ?


----------



## Philip the Arab

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Turkey is not stingy, you are the poor. What were you waiting for in an optical company that you established with 2 million Jordanian dinars of capital, then Aselsan spent billions of dollars on sensitive optical technology info ?


I mean stingy referring to higher tech items like ATGMs, PGMs etc. Ukraine will happily license that because of their financial status right now while Turkey has no need for that. I have no care for the Aselsan optics as IMO they could have been licensed from other countries for cheaper prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Philip the Arab said:


> I mean stingy referring to higher tech items like ATGMs, PGMs etc. Ukraine will happily license that because of their financial status right now while Turkey has no need for that. I have no care for the Aselsan optics as IMO they could have been licensed from other countries for cheaper prices.



Bro, Jordan's budget for defense industry R & D is funny, even for African countries. You can't take anything from anyone with these funny numbers. Turkey has spent a sum of $ 3 billion for the body and moving parts of the helicopter.


----------



## Philip the Arab

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Bro, Jordan's budget for defense industry R & D is funny, even for African countries. You can't take anything from anyone with these funny numbers. Turkey has spent a sum of $ 3 billion for the body and moving parts of the helicopter.


Yes, and Turkey is a part of NATO that is 10 times our population and has a developed industry. Regardless, we had to have made at least a few hundred million dollars in defense sales this year alone and if you want evidence just ask me.


R&D must be pretty high to make a few variants of the same vehicle. You can't compare a 20 year old industry to Turkeys 50+ industry. We don't have oil as I know you think we do.






Huge production order also
https://www.radio.cz/en/section/bus...n-with-over-300-chassis-in-czk-1-billion-deal


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, and Turkey is a part of NATO that is 10 times our population and has a developed industry. Regardless, we had to have made at least a few hundred million dollars in defense sales this year alone and if you want evidence just ask me.
> 
> 
> R&D must be pretty high to make a few variants of the same vehicle. You can't compare a 20 year old industry to Turkeys 50+ industry. We don't have oil as I know you think we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge production order also
> https://www.radio.cz/en/section/bus...n-with-over-300-chassis-in-czk-1-billion-deal



I do not think that the size of the country in the TOT sales criteria of the companies or institutions you want to buy TOT. Simple ammunition production and R & D is enough for you if you don't have ready buyers and you don't set too big targets.


----------



## Philip the Arab

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> I do not think that the size of the country in the TOT sales criteria of the companies or institutions you want to buy TOT. Simple ammunition production and R & D is enough for you if you don't have ready buyers and you don't set too big targets.


Jordan already got ATGM licensing from Ukraine.
https://www.armyrecognition.com/aad...a_terminator-at_anti-tank_guided_missile.html

We sold 77 million USD worth of rockets/missiles (vague text) to UAE already this year not including sales to them that went to LNA like the widespread usage of Jordanian 4x4s and sometimes 8x8s.


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> I do not think that the size of the country in the TOT sales criteria of the companies or institutions you want to buy TOT. Simple ammunition production and R & D is enough for you if you don't have ready buyers and you don't set too big targets.



+ If you want to be a developed country, you need to strive for more than making iron parts on ready chassis and engine. That's not equal to the 10 times you're talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> + If you want to be a developed country, you need to strive for more than making iron parts on ready chassis and engine. That's not equal to the 10 times you're talking about.


Of course, you are right. And we have universities collaborating with defense industry for advanced items like LWS.

https://web2.aabu.edu.jo/nara/userImages/userfiles100000/file/KADDB Suggested Projects 2019-latest.pdf


We already have RWS, GPS jammer, Video jammer, etc.


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Philip the Arab said:


> Jordan already got ATGM licensing from Ukraine.
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/aad...a_terminator-at_anti-tank_guided_missile.html
> 
> We sold 77 million USD worth of rockets/missiles (vague text) to UAE already this year not including sales to them that went to LNA like the widespread usage of Jordanian 4x4s and sometimes 8x8s.



IIR ? RF Data Link ?, Optical imager ? Double stage engine ? Do you have full control of all of this ? + 
Pakistan has been doing ready picking for years, and since they can't get enough industry for the infrastructure, they still haven't developed a new generation and they're not happy with it. Unfortunately, pre-collection saves you very little money and prevents you from using your engineers for more effective work.


----------



## Philip the Arab

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> IIR ? RF Data Link ?, Optical imager ? Double stage engine ? Do you have full control of all of this ?


I told you, Turkish defense industry is much older than ours (60+ years) while ours started in 1999. Be patient and you will see development. There is R&D for advanced equipment as you discussed but Jordan has needs assistance from non-Western nations like Ukraine for example. Ukraine will never sanction military equipment like the West will and we can learn a lot from them.

Refer here for more info about Jordanian industry.
https://kaddb.com/productscatogery/1065/Electronics


You equating Jordan to Turkey is like equating Tajikistan to China.





How about we talk about development at SOFEX 2020 upcoming late April? I promise you that we will see huge development because of the large sales coming in and cooperating with many university students as well as hiring engineers for R&D. We won't be Turkey but we are still more developed than many other countries in the region, and in the world.

Watch the video if you like at 2 times speed. It is in Arabic so you will not understand it but regardless it shows R&D, CAD usage, and actual production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

west sanctioned Jordan? when , why? since you are good along with isarel


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> west sanctioned Jordan? when , why? since you are good along with isarel


Uh?


----------



## xbat

you got israeli cobras just last year , dont know about sanctions.


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> you got israeli cobras just last year , dont know about sanctions.


Who said anything about sanctions?


----------



## xbat

Philip the Arab said:


> Jordan has needs assistance from non-Western nations like Ukraine for example. Ukraine will never sanction military equipment like the West will and we can learn a lot from them.



you are just assuming?


----------



## aziqbal

Jordan is the number one supporter of Israel 

they cant even send hospital beds to West Bank without Israeli humiliation 

Israeli army routinely kick and punch kids and women at Israeli checkpoint at Jordan River, Jordan soldiers stand and watch from less than 25m away


----------



## Philip the Arab

aziqbal said:


> Jordan is the number one supporter of Israel
> 
> they cant even send hospital beds to West Bank without Israeli humiliation
> 
> Israeli army routinely kick and punch kids and women at Israeli checkpoint at Jordan River, Jordan soldiers stand and watch from less than 25m away


We have a peace treaty with them, and we aren't going to start a war over small instances of injustices.


----------



## aziqbal

Philip the Arab said:


> We have a peace treaty with them, and we aren't going to start a war over small instances of injustices.



When Jordanian women and children are treated like that your neighbors will say the same 

What goes around comes around


----------



## Philip the Arab

aziqbal said:


> When Jordanian women and children are treated like that your neighbors will say the same
> 
> What goes around comes around


How would they be treated like that? Lel.


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186054163173728258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193875394111381507
@RadarGudumluMuhimmat
And yes they have AIM-120C
https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/jordan-aim-120c-7-amraam-missiles

Now, upgrading all of these to the V variant would be the best for Jordanian air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Weird LNA modification, but ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194677106204200960
@Wilhelm II 
Great development that Jordan can use on its armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194677106204200960
> @Wilhelm II
> Great development that Jordan can use on its armored vehicles.


Great Jordan can make it and then export to UAE later UAE can send them to LIBYA to fight Turkish supported GNA. Sounds like crazy but it is possible, Turkish Tech versus Turkish Tech in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> Great Jordan can make it and then export to UAE later UAE can send them to LIBYA to fight Turkish supported GNA. Sounds like crazy but it is possible, Turkish Tech versus Turkish Tech in Libya.


It would be funny as ****, you gotta admit. That 25/30 mm RWS destroying Kirpis?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Jordanian vehicle in service with LNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Viper*





The pistol takes 7 mm and 9 mm at the same time with unique technology

Dual performance pistol, fast and easy to launch. It has advanced technology and 15% less parts than any similar pistol.

The multi-purpose pistol with the ability to easily install a laser pointer, light, and silencer without using a handy kit or a special kit.

The pistol is versatile and can be converted into a carbine gun by replacing the pistol grip with the sole of the shoulder. Note that the pistol grip is available in multiple sizes.

Flexibility of use and with various bullets, according to the nature of the tactical position..


*Tactical Pistol (JTP - 9C) Short Bore*





The JTP-9C caliber pistol was designed with a shorter hollow with a lighter weight and a smaller size and has the full advantage of the JTP-9 pistol. One of the finest types of polymers added to it is a special rail according to the specifications of the MIL-STD-1913 to install standard special accessories of payment and lighting aids..


*The JTP-9 tactical pistol*





The JTP-9 caliber 19 x 9 mm tactical pistol is designed to keep pace with the requirements of the high-quality military industry and to achieve the ultimate precision of injury and to serve the requirements and duties of special operations units and various security services. To achieve user requirements, the pistol has a handle made of the finest types of light-weight polymers with a surface that ensures the correct capture of the pistol in wet and rainy conditions and has a special rail according to the military specifications MIL-STD -1913 for installation of standard special accessories for targeting and lighting aids..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

KADDB products in Jordanian army

RPG-32 vehicle mounted










Washaq vehicle





Modified Scorpion vehicle with 30mm, and other cannons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

I think Jordanian army has German Marder vehicles now?


----------



## Mamajama

Philip the Arab said:


> KADDB products in Jordanian army
> 
> RPG-32 vehicle mounted
> View attachment 650805
> 
> 
> View attachment 650807
> 
> 
> Washaq vehicle
> View attachment 650808
> 
> 
> Modified Scorpion vehicle with 30mm, and other cannons.
> View attachment 650811


Interesting I never knew Jordan can produce military equipment. I will have to look up some videos about this and post them.

I found something on the internet

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/mahm...ddbs-6x6-apc-ugcPost-6693931031831048192-JcOg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> Washaq vehicle


what is this vehicle with Gatling gun on it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Mithridates said:


> what is this vehicle with Gatling gun on it??


It is modified British vehicle I think from looking at wikipedia.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_armoured_car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nashab

Mamajama said:


> Interesting I never knew Jordan can produce military equipment. I will have to look up some videos about this and post them.
> 
> I found something on the internet
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/posts/mahm...ddbs-6x6-apc-ugcPost-6693931031831048192-JcOg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mamajama said:


> View attachment 664280


Where did you get this my friend?

I found this recent picture from ASEAN ambassador visit to KADDB.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Mared 8x8 prototype in KADDB stand at Amman tank museum.












ASEAN visit to KADDB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jordan acquired an unknown number of standardized Chinese GATSS (General Army Tactical Strike System), using A100, A200, A300 and M20 missiles from a single launcher, as well as a CX-1 supersonic anti-ship missile..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310248883331584001
* Chinese A300*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

The first photo of a Jordanian Leclerc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

ARCH٤R said:


> The first photo of a Jordanian Leclerc
> View attachment 680834


It mean UAE want new tank but which one?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> It mean UAE want new tank but which one?



*Abrams M1A2 SEPV3* 

Check this thread out by our brother @The SC and the first post with all the expected items the UAE is potentially requesting. Some pretty crazy incredible US-made military technology.









Preliminary leaks on which military and other deals the UAE will get after the normalization with Israel


Strategic missile defense system Aegis Ashore It includes the AN/SPY-1 radar, the Mark 41 Vertical Launching System (VLS), and Standard Missile-3 (SM-3) interceptors. It is intended to serve as a midcourse defense against medium and intermediate-range ballistic missiles. Air launched...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

King Abdullah II supervises a mobilization exercise (the emergence of the Jordanian Leclerc)











The exercise included the implementation of a tight defensive battle, in which all kinds of maneuvering and support weapons were used, which began with the strategic bombing of high-value targets, followed by the preliminary bombing of the Royal Air Force and artillery, in addition to firing from various medium and light weapons and anti-armor weapons, and how the field air defense dealt with threats Various air forces, perpetuating troop movement on the ground by the Royal Engineering Corps.

The exercise aims to train leaders at all levels on planning and implementation mechanisms to reach the desired goals, and to enhance the integrated coordination between different types of weapons, to develop the combat capabilities of the participants in the exercise.

For the first time, the Leclerc (Zayed) tank was used in the exercise, which entered service this year, as it came as a fruit of the fraternal and strategic relations linking Jordan and the United Arab Emirates, as a qualitative addition to the weapons and equipment used in the armed forces.

At the end of the exercise, His Majesty the King expressed his admiration for the distinguished level, high efficiency and professionalism shown by the participants in the implementation of the exercise and the high spirits they enjoy.

The "Saladin Citadel" exercise comes as a continuation of the tactical exercise "Invincible Fortress", which the armed forces carry out at all strategic, operational and tactical levels to test the capabilities and readiness of the Arab army to operate in such operational conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Where did you get this my friend?



Fenak ya basha? Seebak men el moderator and don't interact with him at all and don't worry about it and join us again. I always enjoy your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jordan Plans to Buy F-16V BLOCK 70/72 According to AirForces Monthly Magazine's JULY Report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

@Philip the Arab 


https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/1019147.pdf


There is evidence of purchased m982 Excalibur shells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> @Philip the Arab
> 
> 
> https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/1019147.pdf
> 
> 
> There is evidence of purchased m982 Excalibur shells


Halcon should develop a GPS, and a laser guidance kit for artillery, and mortars which should be pretty easy to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon should develop a GPS, and a laser guidance kit for artillery, and mortars which should be pretty easy to be honest.


Philip halcon is my love please stop or I will duel with you
I don't know how much is hard but not missile launching from artillery easier and better than guided shells?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I don't know how much is hard but not missile launching from artillery easier and better than guided shells?


What do you mean missile launching? For artillery,mortars, cannons you can just add a guidance kit in the nose like this.


Denel Dynamics nose fuse guidance kit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> What do you mean missile launching? For artillery,mortars, cannons you can just add a guidance kit in the nose like this.
> 
> 
> Denel Dynamics nose fuse guidance kit
> 
> View attachment 745012


Oh it was my mistake I'm mean missiles that you can fire from tank guns
You are right
I don't how much is possible that Jordan do reverse engineering on that Excalibur shells without any political problems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon has laser and GPS guided rocket artillery for Jordan to purchase if it is needed
@Wilhelm II


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon has laser and GPS guided rocket artillery for Jordan to purchase if it is needed
> @Wilhelm II


Jordan have technology of atgms 
Can Jordan use this technology for something like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Jordan have technology of atgms
> Can Jordan use this technology for something like that?


Probably not, there is not enough funding for expensive programs.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Jordan's Jadara company develops anti-tank guided missile *Spear *with fire-and-forget technology.. similar to the famous American FGM-148 Javelin missile...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*"Jadara Terminator"*






It has a range of 2500 meters and operates with a guidance system based on laser beams.

The Jadar Terminator missile works with a semi-automatic guidance system with laser beams and can reach the target to the maximum range within 15 seconds of its launch, according to the official website of the missile manufacturer.

The 107 mm missile can penetrate tank armor and has a length of 118 centimeters inside the launch container. 
It is noteworthy that Jordan displayed the missile at the Defense Industries Exhibition "EDEX 2021", which concluded its activities in Egypt last Thursday, and also displayed other types of its products, including the "Nashab" grenade launcher.


Speed 190m/s 
The penetration capacity of the tandem head is not less than 500 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Jordan's Jadara company develops anti-tank guided missile *Spear *with fire-and-forget technology.. similar to the famous American FGM-148 Javelin missile...


More details please


----------



## The SC

On Thursday, the armed forces received two of the three C-130 aircraft from the US Air Force.











These 3 C-130 H-Models replace 3 C-130 E-Models that went out of service two years ago..


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The SC said:


> Jordan's Jadara company develops anti-tank guided missile *Spear *with fire-and-forget technology.. similar to the famous American FGM-148 Javelin missile...



Developed in Jordan?


----------



## The SC

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Developed in Jordan?


Yes by Jadara company..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SC said:


> Jordan's Jadara company develops anti-tank guided missile *Spear *with fire-and-forget technology.. similar to the famous American FGM-148 Javelin missile...


I don't think this is true. The latest ATGM developed by Jadara I know of is Terminator.


----------



## Philip the Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think this is true. The latest ATGM developed by Jadara I know of is Terminator.


It is true according to Nashab_32 on Twitter.

It is under development for the next few years.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> It is true according to Nashab_32 on Twitter.
> 
> It is under development for the next few years.


Any idea in which phase it is now? Early or what?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Any idea in which phase it is now? Early or what?


I would think it’s late, might be reveal by next year IMO. They are confident of the developments regarding it that their representative publicly stated so in one of the Expos in the Arabian Peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> I would think it’s late, might be reveal by next year IMO. They are confident of the developments regarding it that their representative publicly stated so in one of the Expos in the Arabian Peninsula.


I could imagine a JV or a coorperation between Jordan and UAE. If Jordan succeed (inshallah) to develop it and mass produce it, i think Egypt buy them or even build them locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517654630045556739
Guidance unit, expect to see it at SOFEX 2022 imo







Jordan is using the terminator with the Leclerc in unison

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531940864653672451

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531940864653672451


Mabrook to Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531940864653672451





Ghostkiller said:


> Mabrook to Jordan



Any available information and specs about that system?


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> Any available information and specs about that system?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

الملك يتابع مجريات التمرين التعبوي 'الوعد الحق' (صور)


تابع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، اليوم الاثنين، مجريات التمرين...




alrai.com






Seems JODDB is producing MLRS rockets @Ghostkiller @The SC

The exercise used 210 mm and 70 mm surface-to-surface rocket launchers, which were manufactured at the Jordan Design and Development Center (JODDB), to constitute a qualitative addition to the weapons and equipment used in the armed forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554227036968947715

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> الملك يتابع مجريات التمرين التعبوي 'الوعد الحق' (صور)
> 
> 
> تابع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، اليوم الاثنين، مجريات التمرين...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alrai.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems JODDB is producing MLRS rockets @Ghostkiller @The SC
> 
> The exercise used 210 mm and 70 mm surface-to-surface rocket launchers, which were manufactured at the Jordan Design and Development Center (JODDB), to constitute a qualitative addition to the weapons and equipment used in the armed forces.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554227036968947715


Guided or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Guided or not ?


Cant assume yet without more info sorry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554535632751443974


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Cant assume yet without more info sorry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554535632751443974


Don't think it is guided exactly like our Sakr MLRS series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't think it is guided exactly like our Sakr MLRS series


Think it is good work either way, and at least some progress in Arab defense industries.

I think Halcon can developed guided MLRS like HIMAR soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Jadara new drones and MANPADS @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 891399
> 
> 
> View attachment 891400
> 
> 
> Jadara new drones and MANPADS @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @The SC


Magnificent news. Hope more project to come


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab any idea of the new jordanian fire and forget missile?


----------



## The SC

*Jordan provides C-208B aircraft with intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance systems*






The American magazine “Janes” published a report, on November 11, in which it stated that IOMAX will supply two C-208B Grand Caravan aircraft of the Royal Jordanian Air Force with intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) systems.

The two aircraft will be delivered to the company in late 2023, to be equipped with new systems for intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance.

“It is an economical aircraft designed for tough missions, to carry heavy payloads, and to take off and land from short runways. This aircraft is ideal for Jordan.”

The aircraft will be equipped with an electro-optical infrared (EO/IR) sensor system, operator console, tactical radio, ground surveillance radar, video data compass, and night vision compatible illumination.


----------

